# Das Screenshot Ratespiel



## PiGrimar (10. Januar 2008)

Hab die Idee aus einem anderen Forum wo es leider inaktiv und unlustig geworden ist.

Mal sehen ob diese Community stimmungvoller ist.
*
Die Regeln sind ganz einfach:*
Ihr postet einen Screenshot von einem *Spiel* und derjenige der es Richtig geraten hat macht weiter.
Verlinkt am besten keine Bilder direkt, die Ihr bei google gefunden habt - das ist zu einfach zu erraten
Postet keine Bilder von indizierten bzw. beschlagnahmten Spielen
*Bisher hatten wir*
1. Privateer
2. Rune
3. Xenogears
4. Heroes of Might and Magic 3
5. X-Wing vs. Tie Fighter
6. Star Wars
7. Commander Keen
8. Frets on Fire
9. Ultima 8
10. Faxanadu
11. Secret of Mana
12. Drakan 
13. Hostages
14. Stonekeep
15. Devil May Cry 4
16. Trespasser 
17. Starfleet Commander
18. GTA
19. Floyd
20. S.T.A.L.K.E.R.
21. Fatal Fury
22. Command & Conquer
23. Beneath a Steel Sky
24. X-Com - Terror from the Deep
25. Silent Hill
26. Prince of Persia
27. Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis
28. Das Scharze Auge 3
29. Dune 2
30. Syndicate
31. Ultima 9
32. Battle Isle 2
33. Sanitarium
34. Baphomehts Fluch
35. X-Wing
36. Space Quest 5
37. Bard's Tale
38. Snake Rattle 'n' Roll
39. Phantasmagoria
40. Star Trek The Next Generation
41. Condemned
42. Dragon Quest
43. War Wind
44. Monkey Island 3
45. World Cup
46. Empire Earth
47. Crysis
48. Syndicate
49. Dark Messiah of Might and Magic
50. GTA
51. Age of Empires
52. Spacewars
53. Beyond3000
54. Chaos Legion
55. Revoluiton X
56. Outcast
57. Outlaws
58. Wing Commander 4 - Price of Freedom
59. Neocron
60. Hexen 2
61. Deus Ex 2
62. Jack Keane
63. Starlancer
64. I-War
65. Jane's Combat Simulations - Fighters Anthology 
66. Dungeon Keeper
67. Clonk
68. Tony Hawk 2
69. WWf No Mercy
70. Thief: Deadly Shadows
71. Söldner - Secret Wars
72. Bermude Syndrome
73. Fester's Quest
74. Maui Mallard
75. Pizza Connection
76. Legend of Kyrandia 2
77. Call of Duty 2
78. Tiny Toon Adventures
79. Dark Forces
80. Natural Selection
81. Interstate 82
82. Cauldron
83. Wrath of the Lich King
84. Terranigma
85. Discworld Noir
86. Der Pate
87. Soldat
88. valkyre profile2: silmeria
89. Orion Burger
90. The Elder Scrolls: Morrowind
91. Chopper Commander
92. Shadow Warrior
93. Ski or Die
94. Faxanadu
95. Earthworm Jim
96. Lineage 2
97. Plonk
98. The Elder Scrolls: Arena
99. Bad Dudes vs. Dragon Ninja
100. Hello Kitty
101. Pong Extreme
102. Incubation
103. Skull Monkeys
104. Urban Chaos
105. Power Up
106. Lands of Lore
107. Myth Wars
108. Dark Age of Camelot
109. Shadow of the Empire
110. Shenmue
111. Xenon 2
112. Heavy Metal F.A.K.K. 2
113. Secret of Evermore
114. Gunbound
115. Chuchu Rocket
116. M.U.D.S.
117. Eric the Unready
118. Kingdom Hearts 2
119. The Elder Scrolls: Morrowind
120. Conflict Desert Storm
121. Kartrider
122. Ultima 9
123. KKND
124. Rayman Raving Rabbits 2
125. Battlefield 2142
126. Conker´s Bad fur Day
127. XIII
128. Spacestation Silicon Valley
129. International Karate
130. F Zero X
131. Space Gun
132. Magic Carpet
133. Yoda Stories
134. Space Channel 5
135. Shadowman
136. Terranigma
137. Black& Wihte
138. EVE Online
139. Space Quest 6
140. Wing Commander 3
141. Vampire: Bloodlines
142. North & South
143. Jurassic Park
144. Mario Kart
145. Blobby Volley
146. Dragonball Final Bout 
147. Little Big Adventure
148. Phantasmagoria
149. Myst 4
150. Dungeon Keeper 2
151. Medievil: Die Rückkehr
152. GTA - San Andreas
153. Mythos
154. Illusions of Time
155. Siedler 3
156. Caesar 3
157. Silver
158. Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth
159. Lost Eden
160. Return Fire
161. *Unbekannt*
162. Clive Barker's Undying
163. Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth
164. Söldner    Marine Corps
165. Mystiqe Quest

((Danke an *Thorrak Dun Morogh* für die fleißige Zusammenstellung der Liste))


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

Wieder so ein Spamthread. Sei mir nicht böse, aber /reported...


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2008)

Was habt ihr gegen Foren spiele???...I find sowas lustig und unterhaltsam....


----------



## ZAM (10. Januar 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> Hab die Idee aus einem anderen Forum wo es leider inaktiv und unlustig geworden ist.
> 
> Mal sehe nob diese Community stimmungvoller ist.
> 
> ...



Privateer?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

Ja mag ja sein, aber die meissten (Ausser Bilderschlacht) werden sinnlos zugespammt. Ich gebs zu, ich hab es auch gemacht, aber irgendwann machtes keinen Spass mehr...


----------



## ZAM (10. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wieder so ein Spamthread. Sei mir nicht böse, aber /reported...



Seh ich keinen Grund zu - ich kenne das Spiel aber von pcgames.de ein bisschen anders bzw. aus der Hardcore-Variante. Da wurden die Bilder zuvor noch verfälscht. *g*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Seh ich keinen Grund zu - ich kenne das Spiel aber von pcgames.de ein bisschen anders bzw. aus der Hardcore-Variante. Da wurden die Bilder zuvor noch verfälscht. *g*



Ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren. Dann zeigt mal, wie Ihr den Thread ordentlich haltet.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (10. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Privateer?



Seit wann Beantwortet man eine Frage mit einer Gegenfrage ?

Lass ich für den Anfag aber mal gelten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Privateer ist Richtig*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

So, um den Thread ein letztes mal (Von meiner Seite) zuzuspammen sag ich hiermit:

ZAM, ich geh jetzt mit deinem Schami baden. Für die Horde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (10. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wieder so ein Spamthread. Sei mir nicht böse, aber /reported...


Dann dürftest du dich aber mal ganz fleißig für jeden Post im Signaturenbewertthread selbst reporten :>

Im Gegensatz zu vielem anderen hat das hier wenigstens noch einen gewissen Anspruch und etwas mit der Community zu tun, denke ich. Nächster Screenshot bitte, ZAM! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (10. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (10. Januar 2008)

Rune

oder sah das schöner aus?


----------



## Qonix (10. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schon bissel älter oder?


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Januar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> schon bissel älter oder?


Sag blos.
Zum Thread:kP,sieht aber nach irgendeinem rollenspiel aus.Rune kann ich nichts dazu sagen weil ichs noch net gespielt habe.


----------



## Thront (10. Januar 2008)

Rune


----------



## ZAM (10. Januar 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Rune
> 
> oder sah das schöner aus?



Du darfst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (10. Januar 2008)

Da Zam anscheind beschäftigt ist, melde ich mich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Rune* ist richtig

Somit ist drummen dran


----------



## Pomela (11. Januar 2008)

los.. mach hinne... ich will eins erraten, weil ich auch eines posten will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuchenbob (11. Januar 2008)

rune war soooo ein geiles spiel. habe es auch irgendwie schöner in erinnerung. wollte es letztens nach jahren mal wieder installieren, läuft bei mir auf xp aber leider nicht. 

da drummen sich nicht gerührt hat bin ich einfach mal so frei und poste das nächste bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. Januar 2008)

kuchenbob schrieb:


> rune war soooo ein geiles spiel. habe es auch irgendwie schöner in erinnerung. wollte es letztens nach jahren mal wieder installieren, läuft bei mir auf xp aber leider nicht.
> 
> da drummen sich nicht gerührt hat bin ich einfach mal so frei und poste das nächste bild.
> 
> ...


ein Final Fantasy?


----------



## Besieger (11. Januar 2008)

> ein Final Fantasy?



hät ich ejtzt au getippt . aber bei den manga sachn kenn ich mich net aus.


----------



## Amarillo (11. Januar 2008)

kuchenbob schrieb:


> rune war soooo ein geiles spiel. habe es auch irgendwie schöner in erinnerung. wollte es letztens nach jahren mal wieder installieren, läuft bei mir auf xp aber leider nicht.
> 
> da drummen sich nicht gerührt hat bin ich einfach mal so frei und poste das nächste bild.
> 
> ...



Zelda?


----------



## Carped (11. Januar 2008)

Zelda isses nicht, bei Zelda sieht alles nicht so "Modern" aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ich würde auch ma auf FF tippen,aber welcher Teil... weiss ich net sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Vielleicht son Digimon oder sowas !?


----------



## Topperharly (11. Januar 2008)

erster gedanke vampires dawn.... aber vermute Amarillo liegt näher drann als ich^^


----------



## Fledermaus (11. Januar 2008)

Golden Sun?


----------



## Dogar (11. Januar 2008)

Vampires Dawn isses nicht.

werder Teil 1 noch 2.

Hoffentlich macht Marlexx mal den Teil 3 ^^


----------



## drummen (11. Januar 2008)

kuchenbob schrieb:


> rune war soooo ein geiles spiel. habe es auch irgendwie schöner in erinnerung. wollte es letztens nach jahren mal wieder installieren, läuft bei mir auf xp aber leider nicht.
> 
> da drummen sich nicht gerührt hat bin ich einfach mal so frei und poste das nächste bild.



Cool, dass ihr so lange wartet, hab ja nur besuch gehabt.

aktuelles: kP noch nie so etwas gesehn


----------



## Dogar (11. Januar 2008)

hmm Lunar Knights ?


----------



## kuchenbob (11. Januar 2008)

final fantasy war nicht richtig, die richtung stimmt aber. es war xenogears. drummen, mach mal weiter, du warst ja eigentlich dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (13. Januar 2008)

Das find ich mal gut :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Megaspiel überhaupt, sollte also schnell gelöst werden


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

In dem Thread wird mir nur vor Augen geführt, wie langsam ich erst auf die Zocker-Schiene gekommen bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamma (13. Januar 2008)

Homm 4


----------



## drummen (13. Januar 2008)

Hamma schrieb:


> Homm 4




Was? Ouch! HOMM 4 sah nie so toll aus, war nie ein Megaspiel :/


----------



## Hamma (13. Januar 2008)

dann is es 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (13. Januar 2008)

Hamma schrieb:


> dann is es 3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DING DING DING! Wir haben einen Gewinner, aber bitte nie wieder den Müll 4 mit dem Gottwerk 3 verwechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamma (13. Januar 2008)

SRY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2008)

Hamma schrieb:


> SRY
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamma (13. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Tie-Fighter





Is Zwar X-Wing vs. Tie Fighter aber ich lass es gelten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Alles so ein leichter Müll hier!

Hier kommt mal was schweres, errät keiner!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



JETZT hab ichs Euch aber gegeben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamma (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Alles so ein leichter Müll hier!
> 
> Hier kommt mal was schweres, errät keiner!
> 
> ...





Öhm Ultima Online ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Sach ich doch, viel zu schwer...  *rofl*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2008)

Hamma schrieb:


> Is Zwar X-Wing vs. Tie Fighter aber ich lass es gelten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hatte es vorhin nur auf der kleinen Version gesehen - das Cockpit war trügerisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ok Neu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielname und Konsole bitte *g*


----------



## Azaghál (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Alles so ein leichter Müll hier!
> 
> Hier kommt mal was schweres, errät keiner!
> 
> ...



mensch das kenn ich das ist doch DAOC 




XD


*EDIT*  man ihr sollt schlafen    so schnell kann man ja agr net tippen XD


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Alles so ein leichter Müll hier!
> 
> Hier kommt mal was schweres, errät keiner!
> JETZT hab ichs Euch aber gegeben!
> ...




Du warst aber nicht dran. oO


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du warst aber nicht dran. oO



Pssst! ZAM darf es nicht wissen!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamma (13. Januar 2008)

Würd Schätzen Star Wars auf dem NES


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2008)

Hamma schrieb:


> Würd Schätzen Star Wars auf dem NES



Ich wollte ein bisschen die Retro-Schiene anregen... bis VölligBuffed das Spiel hier beabsichtigt zerstören wollte. Aber ja du bist dran.


----------



## Hamma (13. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr Retro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich wollte ein bisschen die Retro-Schiene anregen... bis VölligBuffed das Spiel hier *beabsichtigt zerstören wollte*. Aber ja du bist dran.



Das ist eineLüge, und das weißt du!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Januar 2008)

Hamma schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Commander Keen?

Hab das Game zwar nie gespielt, aber der Gegner und die Lutscher sehn irgendwie danach aus *g*


----------



## Isegrim (13. Januar 2008)

Hamma schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Commander Keen Invasion of the Vorticons-Serie Episode 1: Marooned on the Mars

Screen vom nächsten Spiel wird gleich reineditiert.

*&#8364;dit:* Ach fu, Carch war schneller. Grml.


----------



## Hamma (13. Januar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Commander Keen?
> 
> Hab das Game zwar nie gespielt, aber der Gegner und die Lutscher sehn irgendwie danach aus *g*




Jo stimmt


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt wohl keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamma (13. Januar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sieht irgendwie aus wie Guitar Hero


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Januar 2008)

Hamma schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie aus wie Guitar Hero



Sieht nur so aus. Ist es aber nicht *g*


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Hamma schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie aus wie Guitar Hero


Eine Gitarre hat doch keine 5 Saiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



drummer-hero? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (13. Januar 2008)

Bass Hero... Das geht jetzt ewig so weiter...


----------



## Thront (13. Januar 2008)

guitar hero/ bass bla bla bla

<bild rausgeputzt>


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Januar 2008)

***** ** ****  <- So heissts. Fehlen nur noch die Buchstaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> ***** ** ****  <- So heissts. Fehlen nur noch die Buchstaben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kings Of Drum?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit meint: Oder Kings Of Bass?


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kings Of Drum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist schon mit ner Gitarre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PC-Spiel. Freeware.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ist schon mit ner Gitarre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


K, ich suche mal, aber eine Gitarre mit 5 Saiten... sowas bringt mich zum verzweifeln...


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Legends of Rock


Wenn, dann hat Carcharoth ein * vergessen, er hatte nur 5 davon im ersten Wort... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit meint: Ich hab schneller zitiert als du gelöscht hast! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn, dann hat Carcharoth ein * vergessen, er hatte nur 5 davon im ersten Wort...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




GNA - ich wollts grad korrigieren. *g*


Frets on Fire


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Frets on Fire



Korrekt.


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das ist eineLüge, und das weißt du!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich war nur etwas "pissig" nach dem ganzen Geflame einiger User gestern... *g* Ok weiter gehts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Von der Umgebung würd ich sagen HdR für Gameboy, aber Figuren wollen da nicht reinpassen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Von der Umgebung würd ich sagen HdR für Gameboy, aber Figuren wollen da nicht reinpassen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist ein PC-Spiel.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist ein PC-Spiel.


Arrg, peinlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann hab ich keinen Plan, war wohl vor meiner Zeit...


----------



## Isegrim (13. Januar 2008)

Mit „kleiner Hilfe“ aus dem IRC: Ultima 8 für PC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

ääm da ich unwissend bin spamm ich einfach mal was in richtung diavolo rein


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2008)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Mit „kleiner Hilfe" aus dem IRC: Ultima 8 für PC.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rüschtüsch.


----------



## Isegrim (13. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Rüschtüsch.



Yeehaw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neues Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleine Hilfe: NES, 1990 in Europa veröffentlicht (89 USA, 87 Japan), Genre ist am ehesten in Action-Adventure einzuordnen.


----------



## Isthos (13. Januar 2008)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Yeehaw.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sieht meiner Meinung nach aus wie eine Art "Super Ghouls n´Ghosts" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Isthos schrieb:


> Sieht meiner Meinung nach aus wie eine Art "Super Ghouls n´Ghosts"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, hatte das nicht ein anderes "Interface" ?
Also ich glaube net, dass es das war....


----------



## Isegrim (13. Januar 2008)

Isthos schrieb:


> Sieht meiner Meinung nach aus wie eine Art "Super Ghouls n´Ghosts"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schon mal nicht schlecht, leider trotzdem nicht richtig. Geht aber so in die Richtung.
Ich geb mal &#8217;nen Buchstaben vor:

_ _ X _ _ _ _ _


----------



## drummen (13. Januar 2008)

Ohne die Vorgabe wär ich echt net drauf gekommen:

Faxanadu


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Ohne die Vorgabe wär ich echt net drauf gekommen:
> 
> Faxanadu


Stimmt, dann bist du wohl dran;
erlaube ich mir einfach mal zu sagen.


----------



## drummen (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Stimmt, dann bist du wohl dran;
> erlaube ich mir einfach mal zu sagen.



Ich les lieber später von Isegrim, dass ich richtig bin, als das ich voreilig schon ein Bild poste. Aber ich hab schon eins :>


----------



## Isegrim (13. Januar 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Ohne die Vorgabe wär ich echt net drauf gekommen:
> 
> Faxanadu



You Win! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (13. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (13. Januar 2008)

Secret of Mana ? :/


----------



## drummen (13. Januar 2008)

Stimmt


----------



## gottdrak (13. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Tomb Raider 1?


----------



## gottdrak (13. Januar 2008)

Ne^^ Weit daneben=)


----------



## PiGrimar (13. Januar 2008)

Drakan : Orden der Flame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (13. Januar 2008)

NOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, rischtisch -_-

Gogo poste deinen Screen oO


----------



## PiGrimar (13. Januar 2008)

mal schaun wie Alt wir geworden sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 C64/128, Atari, Amiga




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> mal schaun wie Alt wir geworden sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist von 1988 und heißt "Hostages" oder "Operation Jupiter". Ich hatte das fürs NES *g*


----------



## Isthos (14. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist von 1988 und heißt "Hostages" oder "Operation Jupiter". Ich hatte das fürs NES *g*


Das kenn ich auch, bin mir zu 100 % sicher das es stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (14. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist von 1988 und heißt "Hostages" oder "Operation Jupiter". Ich hatte das fürs NES *g*



*grml* Hostages ist Richtig, *Zam* macht weiter


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2008)

*Träne nachwein*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (14. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> *Träne nachwein*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is das wizardry?


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> is das wizardry?



Nein. :>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Machts doch mal leichter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Machts doch mal leichter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok - Tipp: Es ist glaube ich aus dem Jahre 1996 und hatte Low-Res Video-Sequenzen und Sprachausgabe.


----------



## Dogar (14. Januar 2008)

Eye of the Beholder 3 ?


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2008)

Dogar schrieb:


> Eye of the Beholder 3 ?



Nein. 

Irgendwo im Spiel gab es einen riesigen Drachen, der einen Bereich versperrte, von dem man in den Eingängen immer nur ein Stück seines Körpers sah.


----------



## Dogar (14. Januar 2008)

Might & Magic VII ? 

was anderes fällt mer nimmer ein...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Hmpf, selbst Google will mir nichts sagen. :/


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

Hmm Zam du hast einfach so ollllllddddd Games .. ich bezweifle mal das solche wirklich noch bekannt sind ;D
hätte aber auch auf might and magic getippt ;D


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Hmm Zam du hast einfach so ollllllddddd Games .. ich bezweifle mal das solche wirklich noch bekannt sind ;D
> hätte aber auch auf might and magic getippt ;D



Alt aber sehr geil und zum Teil kultig. 

Ok das spiel heißt: Stonekeep. Der nächste darf.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Alt aber sehr geil und zum Teil kultig.
> 
> Ok das spiel heißt: Stonekeep. Der nächste darf.



ok das kannt ich nedma ;D

hier mal was einfaches ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ok das kannt ich nedma ;D
> 
> hier mal was einfaches ^^



Sehe kein Bild. oO Wahrscheinlich ist es zu Breit für den Foren-Beitrag bei 1280er Auflösung.

[edit] mh - jetzt gehts oO


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ok das kannt ich nedma ;D
> 
> hier mal was einfaches ^^
> 
> ...



Das ist Devil May Cry 4 *g*


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sehe kein Bild. oO Wahrscheinlich ist es zu Breit für den Foren-Beitrag bei 1280er Auflösung.
> 
> [edit] mh - jetzt gehts oO




so schwer ist das doch ned oder? ;d hätt auch noch eins das warscheindlich keiner kennt .. (selber gemachtes spiel das kake ist ;D)

edit meint: Stömmt ;D ach mist nun kommt wieder so ein das game vor 20 jahre ;D


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> edit meint: Stömmt ;D ach mist nun kommt wieder so ein das game vor 20 jahre ;D



Nicht ganz. *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

oO What the...was spielst du?!

Hm. Sims 2? 

Vergeb mir, ich hab keine Ahnung^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. *g*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



solche sachen kennt doch keiner ;D hmm also lara croft ist es sicher nicht. an der grafik würd ich sagen so mindestens 5 jahre her. 
vlt james bond? da gabs auch ma nen multipalyer mit so ein paar pixel frauen ;D


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2008)

Beides falsch.

Das Spiel ist in gewisser weise wohl eher ein Physic-Engine-Test gewesen. Hatte damals eine sehr geniale Physik-Engine und lief bei Release nur auf den wenigsten Systemen ruckelfrei, obwohl es nur eine maximale Auflösung von 800x600 Pixeln bietet.


----------



## Satanhimself (14. Januar 2008)

auf die schnelle wär mir nur duke nukem eingefallen ...


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Lula 3D ?

Hatte aber net so ne gut Grafik.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Beides falsch.
> 
> Das Spiel ist in gewisser weise wohl eher ein Physic-Engine-Test gewesen. Hatte damals eine sehr geniale Physik-Engine und lief bei Release nur auf den wenigsten Systemen ruckelfrei, obwohl es nur eine maximale Auflösung von 800x600 Pixeln bietet.




Geniale Physik Engine .. HALF LIFE .. ah ne das hat mehr als 800x600 ^^
hmm vlt kennen das die älteren unter uns die auch gerne solche ausichten haben wie zam ;D
Ich bin einfach zu Jung dafür .. bei mir hatte alles noch schöne kanten .. mein erstes game war gta 1 .. ^^


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2008)

Alles falsch. *g*

Stichwort: Dinosaurier - jetzt wirds leicht.


----------



## Szyslak (14. Januar 2008)

Jurassic Park? o.O
kp... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. Januar 2008)

Jurassic Park?


----------



## Satanhimself (14. Januar 2008)

Turok ? ne kann net sein 

oh man ich bin so schlecht in games raten


----------



## Szyslak (14. Januar 2008)

Wenns richtig ist, war ich schneller, klar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Wenns richtig ist, war ich schneller, klar?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oh man so fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jetzt wo ich mal was weis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Jurassic Park? o.O
> kp...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nahe dran - es spiel zumindest auf Site-B vom Jura-Park. *g*
Wie jung seid Ihr alle verdammt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nahe dran - es spiel zumindest auf Site-B vom Jura-Park. *g*
> Wie jung seid Ihr alle verdammt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist es jetzt richtig oder was?

20 Jahre jung ^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nahe dran - es spiel zumindest auf Site-B vom Jura-Park. *g*
> Wie jung seid Ihr alle verdammt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



17 .. ;d es gibt auch leute die kennen nicht jedes spiel ;D poste lieber sachen die neu sind und man noch erkennen kann ;D diablo oder so^^

edit meint: @vorposter NE ist ned richtig .. aber fast ;D
jura-park female edition? ;d


----------



## Gloin (14. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 17 .. ;d es gibt auch leute die kennen nicht jedes spiel ;D poste lieber sachen die neu sind und man noch erkennen kann ;D diablo oder so^^
> 
> edit meint: @vorposter NE ist ned richtig .. aber fast ;D
> jura-park female edition? ;d



Vorposter hat Turok gesagt, nicht Jurassic Park... danach fragt er.

Edith sagt, du hattest doch Recht. satanhimself wars der Turok erwähnte. Me scusi.


----------



## Szyslak (14. Januar 2008)

ZAM: Moi ist 19 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein Versuch...

*Dino Crisis 1 ?*


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

der dino und die pixel frau? ;D
pixel party im dino zoo? 
dinos unter menschen? ;d
.. 
ach ich gebs auf ;d


----------



## PiGrimar (14. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ok das kannt ich nedma ;D
> 
> hier mal was einfaches ^^



Stimmt,*Devil May Cry 4* für PS

P.S :man sollte während der Arbeit auch nicht Internet fummeln, spätzündler ^^

P.P.S 34 geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> Stimmt,*Devil May Cry 4* für PS




du bist nur etwa 20 posts zu spät ;D


----------



## Schurkissimo (14. Januar 2008)

-Beitrag gelöscht-

hab 2 Threads offen



|
|
|
v  Mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

        (Aber: l00k at mein Alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




Dies ist Werbung: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry305378 ------ Kommt in den Bilderschlacht Thread.. er braucht wieder mehr Poster, also, zögert nicht!


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2008)

*seufz*

sagt euch Trespasser was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Nö :O


----------



## Satanhimself (14. Januar 2008)

Es ist Trespasser ! *hust*


----------



## Szyslak (14. Januar 2008)

> *seufz*
> 
> sagt euch Trespasser was?
> 
> ...


Ne...... mhm...

Darfst du jetzt nochmal? ^^
Wenn ja gogogoo!!


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> Es ist Trespasser ! *hust*




Und das hast du einfach so erraten WOw ,.. nachdem es zam gesagt hat ^^
btw du könntest mir 400000 tipps geben und ich hätte es nicht rausgefunden .. naja vlt google aber ich ned ;D


----------



## Schurkissimo (14. Januar 2008)

Wer darf jetzt Bildchen posten?



Dies ist Werbung: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry305378 ------ Kommt in den Bilderschlacht Thread.. er braucht wieder mehr Poster, also, zögert nicht!


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2008)

Posten darf der nächste - der/die am schnellsten ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim nächsten Bild löse ich aber nicht mehr vorzeitig auf. *g*


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

ZACK


Edit: Ha! Owned by Vera.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

EDIT: Verdammt!


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

*Bild weg kratz*

Scheise! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Olol, ich war zu schnell für euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf, löscht das raus und ratet x)


----------



## se_BASTET (14. Januar 2008)

@Veragron:

Starfleet Commander !!!

wie dieses spiel früher im Lan geliebt hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Mh Jaaaaaaaaa...Die Nummer noch dazu :x


Und auch noch den Mod dazu Nein, so gemein bin ich nicht. ;>


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Mh Jaaaaaaaaa...Die Nummer noch dazu :x
> Und auch noch den Mod dazu Nein, so gemein bin ich nicht. ;>



Starfleet Commander 3


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Soweit korrekt. Blitz-Lurock ist am Start!


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zu einfach, aber hab die schnelle nüscht schwereres...


----------



## Satanhimself (14. Januar 2008)

Grand Theft Auto 1


----------



## se_BASTET (14. Januar 2008)

hey ich war doch viel schneller und die 3x ! stehn für 3 o.O

aber naja da ich eh auf arbeit bin und keine scrrens hab lass ich halt lurock den vortritt...


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> hey ich war doch viel schneller und die 3x ! stehn für 3 o.O
> 
> aber naja da ich eh auf arbeit bin und keine scrrens hab lass ich halt lurock den vortritt...


Oh, tut mir Leid...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Satanhimself schrieb:


> Grand Theft Auto 1


Du pist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (14. Januar 2008)

also ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der rechte ist der hauptakteur

Würde man mich nach meinem lieblingsspiel fragen würde ich dieses sagen !

_ _ _ y _  ( deutscher Titel )


----------



## Organasilver (14. Januar 2008)

Floyd!

Nie gespielt, aber der Char ist unverwechselbar^^


----------



## Satanhimself (14. Januar 2008)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Floyd!
> 
> Nie gespielt, aber der Char ist unverwechselbar^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (14. Januar 2008)

Dann bin ich wohl dran^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durlok (14. Januar 2008)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R


----------



## Organasilver (14. Januar 2008)

Arrgh...bin eingepennt, sorry....stimmt natürlich, du bist^^


----------



## Durlok (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

Durlok schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




irgend ein snk game ;D
könnte capcom vs snk sein ;d


----------



## Durlok (14. Januar 2008)

ne 
dass war dazumals ein sehr belieptes spiel 
auf dieser sündhaft teuren konsole


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

Durlok schrieb:


> ne
> dass war dazumals ein sehr belieptes spiel
> auf dieser sündhaft teuren konsole



das muss aber ein snk game sein ! die tussi erkenn ich 100% wieder ;D
fatal fury so heist es glaubs ;D
kann jedoch auch king of fighters sein ;D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Streetfighter?

DoA?


----------



## Durlok (14. Januar 2008)

ja genau fatal fury
war schon von snk  aber auf der NeoGeo konsole

dann bist du dran : )


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kennen sicher einige ;D hab das game geliebt ;D

edit meint: jo snk war ja nur game hersteller und kein konsolen bauer ;D aber ich fand king of fighters besser ;D


----------



## Durlok (14. Januar 2008)

da hast du natürlich recht ; )


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

C&C 1? o_O


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> C&C 1? o_O



Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Made my Day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sieh doch so aus...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Naja, nicht wirklich...

onTo: Vlt. n stark modifiziertes AoE? x_X


----------



## Durlok (14. Januar 2008)

ich würd auch mal sagen 
Command & Conquer 1 sieht genau so aus ; )


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

o_o woot.

Naja, dann is wohl VöBu dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

HaHa! Vera, ich hab dich sowas von G3POwnT! Kritisch mit Onehit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*freu*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (14. Januar 2008)

Das sieht wie ein Handy-Game aus oO


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Ist es nicht. Nur sehr alt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Sieht iwi wie dieses in ST VOY: EF implementierte 'Borg Slayer' aus, ist es aber nicht.







Oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Ne, wird wahrschenlich keiner drauf kommen. Ich kenns selbst nur aus Google. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal abwarten.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ist es nicht. Nur sehr alt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast es aber von einer Seite für Mobile-Phones, auch Handys genannt... >.>
Alsoooo.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Tatsächlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Tatsächlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also ist es ein Handy-Game?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Ja.


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ja.



Handygames sind fies. Ich würde es auf Konsolen, Retro-Systeme und den PC beschränken.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Jawohl! Tut mir leid, hatte es davor nicht gesehen. Werde ein neues raussuchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Beneath a Steel Sky - Das ist mittlerweile kostenlos und läuft hervorragend mit SCUMMVM *g*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Beneath a Steel Sky



Blub, du schummelst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, du bist dran. Mach was neues! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Beneath a Steel Sky - Das ist mittlerweile kostenlos und läuft hervorragend mit SCUMMVM *g*


Grafikadresse:

http://www.thelegacy.de/pics/screen/b/B_3779_1193140062_*scummvm*00022.png


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Grafikadresse:
> 
> http://www.thelegacy.de/pics/screen/b/B_3779_1193140062_*scummvm*00022.png



Mh stimmt, brauchte ich bei dem Spiel aber net. Hab ich nicht mal über Retro-Games gebloggt? *grübel*


Neu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Och -.- Wieder sowas für alte Leute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Och -.- Wieder sowas für alte Leute.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey - Das MUSS man kennen. *g*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hey - Das MUSS man kennen. *g*



Tut mir leid. Die ersten PC Spiele die ich gespielt hab, waren Dune und C&C 1. Deshalb hab ich auch den einen Screen erkannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ausserdem ist das entzlange her. Damals noch mit 46 Mhz! xD


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh stimmt, brauchte ich bei dem Spiel aber net. Hab ich nicht mal über Retro-Games gebloggt? *grübel*
> Neu:
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmh, gabs da net ma ne TV-Serie zu?
Irgenwas mit Aliens oder so... aarrg, mir liegts auf der Zunge....


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2008)

Zam??hast du nix leichteres fur jungere leute ich komme aus der Zelda generation^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Akte X?^^


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Akte X?^^


Nee... Irgend ne Serie mein ich... mit so komischen Aliens....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Das Spiel heißt "Alien" wa?


----------



## Littleheroe (15. Januar 2008)

bringt mal endlich wer n screen von wow? dann kämen auch mal die erster! poster dran^^

von welchem jahr is das spiel denn?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Das mit dem WoW-Screen hab ich schon gemacht. ZAM wäre fast mit seiner Axt auf mich los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das mit dem WoW-Screen hab ich schon gemacht. ZAM wäre fast mit seiner Axt auf mich los.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da hast du auch die Spielregeln ausgehebelt und gepostet, als du nicht dran warst. *g*

Das Spiel heißt: X-Com - Terror from the Deep. 
Ich hoffe ihr googelt auch alle fleißig, was das für Spiele waren, die ich hier zeige. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwer darf.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Da hast du auch die Spielregeln ausgehebelt und gepostet, als du nicht dran warst. *g*
> 
> Das Spiel heißt: X-Com - Terror from the Deep.
> Ich hoffe ihr googelt auch alle fleißig, was das für Spiele waren, die ich hier zeige.
> ...



*verbeugt sich vor Reue und Ehrfurcht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch nicht seeehr alt, aber dennoch schon eine Legende!


----------



## Uriziel (15. Januar 2008)

Silent Hill? (mal ganz von der Signatur her rat) ^^
Glaub es ist der erste Teil


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

So schauts aus. Uriziel ist dran. Machs nicht so schwer.^^


----------



## Uriziel (15. Januar 2008)

Ok. Dann hier mal ein Titel, dessen Reihe inzwischen dem Hause Ubisoft gehört. ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Prine of Persia 1^^


----------



## Uriziel (15. Januar 2008)

Jop, das war's ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Bin ich gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das vor ZAM dem alten Sack. (Nicht ernst nehmen, ZAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich Edite gleich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isthos (15. Januar 2008)

Ich kenne das, nur blöd das mir der Name net einfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2008)

aus purer langeweile ich weis das es nicht stimmt mafia^^habe keine ahnung von solchen games


----------



## PiGrimar (15. Januar 2008)

*Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis*, würd ich jetzt mal stark tippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (15. Januar 2008)

Indy 4 ist richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannst schonmal das nächste posten ...


----------



## Thront (15. Januar 2008)

dachte das wäre jack orlando     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (15. Januar 2008)

Huhu Thront!
Indy 4 ists aber tatsächlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. ich brauche deine Hilfe!
Grün oder Banane?


----------



## Gandariel-BH (15. Januar 2008)

AHHHH BITTE NEUES BILD


----------



## Xairon (15. Januar 2008)

Darf ich wenn der ned postet?? =) Klassiker hab ich hier vom Urvater der Games 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

gogog pic poste ;D

und nein sonst darf keiner ;d wär ja fies ^^


----------



## Xairon (15. Januar 2008)

er scheint aber offline zu sein -.-


----------



## Gandariel-BH (15. Januar 2008)

Einfach mal zwischen durch bis es offiziell wieder losgeht !

Kleiner tip weils so klein ist ! min 10 Jahre alt und war mein erstes Spiel für meinen ersten PC


----------



## Xairon (15. Januar 2008)

Das erkennt doch kein Schwein...Sieht aber aus wie THE SUMMONER =) Oder sowas...


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> Das erkennt doch kein Schwein...Sieht aber aus wie THE SUMMONER =) Oder sowas...



bei der grösse ist es eher ein handy game .. ^^ aber sowas kann man gar nicht erkennen ;d
kann jedes rpg sein mit ner pixel grafik vor 10 jahren ,.. und das wahren mehr als nur 1 ;D


----------



## Gandariel-BH (15. Januar 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> Das erkennt doch kein Schwein...Sieht aber aus wie THE SUMMONER =) Oder sowas...




leider nein ! Stimmt schon etwas klein ! ok noch ein tip

Das ist der Ober HauptTitel des Spiels:
XXX XXXXXXXX XXXX

das der Untertitel
XXXXXXXX XXXX XXXX


----------



## Xairon (15. Januar 2008)

is der titel deutsch oder englisch?


----------



## Gandariel-BH (15. Januar 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> is der titel deutsch oder englisch?




Deutsch

Ist ein Titel der Vortsetzungen hatte


----------



## Xairon (15. Januar 2008)

Diablo 0.5 Die schlacht auf dem Pixelhof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (15. Januar 2008)

Das schwarze Auge - Schatten über Riva


----------



## Gandariel-BH (15. Januar 2008)

RICHTIG


----------



## Xairon (15. Januar 2008)

Hät ich NIE erraten, liegt eventuell auch daran, dass ich erst 21 bin und das spiel gezockt wurde, als ich noch in die windeln gemacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gandariel-BH (15. Januar 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> Hät ich NIE erraten, liegt eventuell auch daran, dass ich erst 21 bin und das spiel gezockt wurde, als ich noch in die windeln gemacht habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bin selber 22 und habs gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wie gesagt war mein erstes PC GAME


----------



## Avyn (15. Januar 2008)

DSA erkenn ich überall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  war mein erstes RPG

Hier noch ein schönes altes Spiel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gandariel-BH (15. Januar 2008)

KKND ??


----------



## Xairon (15. Januar 2008)

Command and COnquer


----------



## PiGrimar (15. Januar 2008)

*Dune*

Mal wiederdie Reihenfolge einhalten, unsereiner war dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (15. Januar 2008)

Dune ist richtig


----------



## Xairon (15. Januar 2008)

Z ?


----------



## Szyslak (15. Januar 2008)

Pig: The Future? ^^


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> *Dune*
> 
> Mal wiederdie Reihenfolge einhalten, unsereiner war dran
> 
> ...




Syndicat 1 .... und ihr kennt X-Com, Stonekeep und Trespasser net? *g*


----------



## Szyslak (15. Januar 2008)

Zitat ZAM:


> Syndicat 1 .... und ihr kennt X-Com, Stonekeep und Trespasser net? *g*


Sind das Kekssorten?


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Zitat ZAM:
> 
> Sind das Kekssorten?



jap ;D Irgendwie kenne ich die old games einfach nicht ;d
hab nur c&c1 und gta1 ect gezockt ;D


----------



## Xairon (15. Januar 2008)

me 2....das zählt ned wenn die opis über zoggn reden =)


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> me 2....das zählt ned wenn die opis über zoggn reden =)



Alles was mehr Ruckelt als meine Grossmutter wenn sie die Treppe runterfliegt zählt ned ;D

Go zam poste wieder was das keiner kennt ;D


----------



## Gandariel-BH (15. Januar 2008)

The Future Team ??


----------



## PiGrimar (15. Januar 2008)

Richtig Zam, Syndicate 1993 
Stonekeep,x-Com bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2008)

Ok mal was leichtes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war damals ne Ruckelorgier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ok mal was leichtes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hat irgenwie was von gothic

also teil 3 schaut so in etwa auch so aus ;d


----------



## Xairon (15. Januar 2008)

Hmm ich kenn das Spiel, aber kp mehr wie das heisst...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hat irgenwie was von gothic
> also teil 3 schaut so in etwa auch so aus ;d



Älter.... *g*


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Älter.... *g*


ja schon klar ;D
dachte gothic 1 oder 2 ;d
teil 3 schaut hammer aus auf meiner gtx8800 ;D


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja schon klar ;D
> dachte gothic 1 oder 2 ;d
> teil 3 schaut hammer aus auf meiner gtx8800 ;D



Falsche RPG-Reihe.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Falsche RPG-Reihe.


The Elder Scrolls ?


----------



## Xairon (15. Januar 2008)

Morrowind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> Morrowind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du das je gespielt? *g*
Alles Falsch. :>

Das da oben ist der bisher letzte Teil einer absoluten RPG-Kultreihe, die man einfach kennen sollte. Der Schöpfer hat letztens erst seinen Namen über ein MMO gesetzt. - Jetzt ists zu einfach. :\


----------



## Xairon (15. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hast du das je gespielt? *g*
> Alles Falsch. :>
> 
> Das da oben ist der bisher letzte Teil einer absoluten RPG-Kultreihe, die man einfach kennen sollte. Der Schöpfer hat letztens erst seinen Namen über ein MMO gesetzt. - Jetzt ists zu einfach. :\



nö =)

ich hab echt kp -.-


----------



## PiGrimar (15. Januar 2008)

Ultima IX: Ascension  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hast du das je gespielt? *g*
> Alles Falsch. :>
> 
> Das da oben ist der bisher letzte Teil einer absoluten RPG-Kultreihe, die man einfach kennen sollte. Der Schöpfer hat letztens erst seinen Namen über ein MMO gesetzt. - Jetzt ists zu einfach. :\




zam the dark revenge ;D

dark messias ..^^ kp


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> Ultima IX: Ascension
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schaut mal zum Vergleich den Vorgänger, Teil 8 an,
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=302768

*g*


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




seinen namen? oO der hies ultima .. geiler name ;D


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> seinen namen? oO der hies ultima .. geiler name ;D



Schöpfer: Richard Garriot


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hast du das je gespielt? *g*
> Alles Falsch. :>
> 
> Das da oben ist der bisher letzte Teil einer absoluten RPG-Kultreihe, die man einfach kennen sollte. Der Schöpfer hat letztens erst seinen Namen *über ein MMO* gesetzt. - Jetzt ists zu einfach. :\



ach mist .. lesen 4tl ;D
bin davon ausgegangen das es so heist wie der typ ;d

naja als ich das von ultima 8 gelesen habe dachte ich nicht das das heir der fortsetzter ist ;D


----------



## Gandariel-BH (15. Januar 2008)

AHHHH ich hab nach Ultima gegoogelt und nur die bilder von den alten Titeln gesehn ! ICH DEPP ! VERDAMMT UND DABEI WUSSTE ICH ES


----------



## PiGrimar (15. Januar 2008)

Und nun mal was ganz Altes 1985





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wah bin ich gemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

ok was leichteres 1997




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xairon (15. Januar 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> Und nun mal was ganz Altes 1985
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suddenstrike für arme??? =)


----------



## Dogar (15. Januar 2008)

Battle Isle 3


----------



## PiGrimar (15. Januar 2008)

Dogar schrieb:


> Battle Isle 3



FALSCH, ist Teil 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

* Dogar * macht weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (15. Januar 2008)

Das hier ist der nächte Ratespass ^^


----------



## Jácks (15. Januar 2008)

resident evil für gameboy?^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

ach wie hies der kak .. ich kenns ... 
btw post next ma einfach gleich rein 
mit [ img ] [ /img ]


----------



## Dogar (15. Januar 2008)

ah so geht des ^^ 

Jácks hat unrecht

Minas is nah drann ^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

Dogar schrieb:


> ah so geht des ^^
> 
> Jácks hat unrecht
> 
> Minas is nah drann ^^



ach echt ? .. kakgame ? vlt ;d ^^

würd ma sagen das war sowas mit angel's xxx wenn ich mich recht erinner ;d (kurz zeit gedächniss irgendwie -.-)


----------



## se_BASTET (15. Januar 2008)

schaut fast aus wie jagged alliance o.O


----------



## Dogar (15. Januar 2008)

immer noch keiner richtig hier ^^


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2008)

Erinnert an Fallout ... mh


----------



## Dogar (15. Januar 2008)

das spiel is von 1998.

und nich Fallout


----------



## PiGrimar (15. Januar 2008)

tippe mal auf Biohazard, obwohl ich es nicht kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (15. Januar 2008)

auch nicht.

Es ist ein Point & Click Adventure aus dem Jahre 1998


----------



## se_BASTET (15. Januar 2008)

Sanitarium, aber nur dank dem tipp^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

Sanitarium !!!!! ;D
FUFUFUFUFUFUFU !!!! 1 sec zu spät wtf -.-
http://images.google.de/images?svnum=10&am...mp;q=Sanitarium

da stimmt mach next pic ;d


----------



## se_BASTET (15. Januar 2008)

haha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wollte nurmal mein altes lieblingsspiel posten ^^
edit: (aber vorsicht das pic is aus ner videosequenz)


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




baphomet?


----------



## se_BASTET (15. Januar 2008)

der ansatz ist gut, fehlt aber noch bissel was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> der ansatz ist gut, fehlt aber noch bissel was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja halt baromeths fluch oder wie man das schreibt ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da der typ schaut doch gleich aus ;D


----------



## Dogar (15. Januar 2008)

Sanitarium war richtig ^^

Das Spiel jetz is eins meiner lieblingsgames.

sagen tu ichs aber nich ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Januar 2008)

Vermeidet in Zukunft bitte sowas *g*

http://www.filmhai.de/games/bilder/baphomet_fotos/*baphomet_1_10.jpg*


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

das spiel kenn ich auch so ;d wiso kuk ich ned im link wär noch leichter gewesen ;(


----------



## se_BASTET (15. Januar 2008)

upsss,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wie peinlcih mit dem link, garnet drauf geachtet

aber naja, Minastirit - ordentliche Aussschreibung hät ich mir schon gewünscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

baphomets fluch net barometh   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> upsss,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja hab ich nach gepostet ;D

mom hab nen bild aber muss kurz link umbenennen ;D sonst isses zu einfach ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xairon (15. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja hab ich nach gepostet ;D
> 
> mom hab nen bild aber muss kurz link umbenennen ;D sonst isses zu einfach ^^
> 
> ...



Metroid


----------



## Vreen (15. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja hab ich nach gepostet ;D
> 
> mom hab nen bild aber muss kurz link umbenennen ;D sonst isses zu einfach ^^
> 
> ...




x wing, hattet ihr das nicht schon


----------



## PiGrimar (15. Januar 2008)

Star Wars : X-Wing

mist, zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Vreen* war schneller


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> Metroid



nope ;D
zam kenns sicher ist schön älter ;d


----------



## Vreen (15. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nope ;D
> zam kenns sicher ist schön älter ;d
> pigrimar hat gewonnen ;D next



wohl kaum, ich hab gewonnen


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> wohl kaum, ich hab gewonnen



syr übersehen ;D
hab nur den ersten gesehen und dann auf syr isses ned geschrieben und dann haben wohl 2 gepostet ;D


----------



## Vreen (15. Januar 2008)

mal sehen wer hier adventures gespielt hat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (15. Januar 2008)

das kennt anscheinend keiner,... aber irgendwo hab ich das bild schonmal gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hmm, das war doch irgend son text adventure oder?


----------



## Vreen (15. Januar 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> das kennt anscheinend keiner,... aber irgendwo hab ich das bild schonmal gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




offensichtlich wars wohl eher ein grafikadventure  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,
ich geb nen tipp, is von sierra


----------



## Trisch (15. Januar 2008)

Elite ?


----------



## Vreen (15. Januar 2008)

Trisch schrieb:


> Elite ?




war elite nicht ein flugspiel?

nochn tipp, der name endet mit quest.

also xxxxx quest x


----------



## Satanhimself (15. Januar 2008)

Space Quest 5

der schnellste macht weiter ! hab keine lust


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> war elite nicht ein flugspiel?
> 
> nochn tipp, der name endet mit quest.
> 
> also xxxxx quest x



xxxxx quest x
king's quest ?


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Jungle Quest ?

Mmh, ne hatn Buchstaben zu viel... -.^


----------



## Vreen (15. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> xxxxx quest x
> king's quest ?




space quest 5 war richtig aber der kollege hat kein bock,
damit geht der kelch an dich weiter


----------



## Trisch (15. Januar 2008)

Mein erstes Game, das hab ich geliebt, damals noch auf C64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (15. Januar 2008)

Irgendwie würd ich ma auf Shadowrun tippen


----------



## Vreen (15. Januar 2008)

Trisch schrieb:


> Mein erstes Game, das hab ich geliebt, damals noch auf C64
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du bist aberr nicht dran


----------



## Trisch (15. Januar 2008)

Der schnellste macht weiter und das bin ich also rat ^^


Shadowrun ist falsch


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

Trisch schrieb:


> Mein erstes Game, das hab ich geliebt, damals noch auf C64
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mist doch nicht ich ;d
so ein altes game kenn ich leider nciht ;D


----------



## midknight (15. Januar 2008)

Hero Quest 64?


----------



## Trisch (15. Januar 2008)

midknight schrieb:


> Hero Quest 64?



Auch falsch, wo ist Zam ? das hat der bestimmt auch gezockt.


----------



## midknight (15. Januar 2008)

Also die ganzen Uraltspiele kenn ich auch, aber beim C64 bin ich nich so bewandert. Vielleicht Alternate Reality oder The Bard´s Tale?

Edit: Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es The Bard´s Tale 3 ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trisch (15. Januar 2008)

midknight schrieb:


> The Bard´s Tale?



Pingo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## midknight (15. Januar 2008)

Hähä! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Okay hier ist eines meiner alten NES Lieblingsspiele. Es war verdammt schwer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Januar 2008)

marble madness?


----------



## midknight (15. Januar 2008)

Nein Marble Madness ist es nicht. Das kam 4 Jahre früher für Spielautomaten raus. Meines ist fürs NES. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durlok (15. Januar 2008)

snake rattle n role


----------



## midknight (15. Januar 2008)

Snake Rattle n Role is richtig! Du bist dran.


----------



## Durlok (15. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

eins meiner liebsten horrorspiele früher


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2008)

Phantasmagoria ?


----------



## Durlok (15. Januar 2008)

Phantasmagoria 

ja das ist richtig


----------



## PiGrimar (15. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Phantasmagoria ?



Muss ich doch mal meine Alte Spielkiste durchkramen, hab da bestimmt noch paar Raritäten.
dürfte einiges auch noch unter XP laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den vollständigen Titel bitte *g* 
Star Trek - ..............................................


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Star Trek - The next revolution? (Ist geraten, noch niegesehen, noch nie gespielt...)^^


----------



## Mondryx (15. Januar 2008)

Ok...mit Hilfe von Wikipedia und google sag ich jetzt 
Star Trek: The Rebel Universe
die anderen Spiele sehen dem screen nicht ähnlich^^


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2008)

Ich weine gleich. *g*  Alles falsch.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Tschuldige ZAM... Bin noch nicht so lange PC-Spieler.


----------



## Durlok (15. Januar 2008)

Star Trek The Next Generation 
A Final Unity


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2008)

Durlok schrieb:


> Star Trek The Next Generation
> A Final Unity



Jup


----------



## Durlok (15. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal ein neueres spiel
ca 2 jahre alt


----------



## m3o91 (15. Januar 2008)

Durlok schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ICH WEIS !
BARBIES CLUB HAUS ?


----------



## Durlok (15. Januar 2008)

Knapp vorbei ist auch daneben ; )


----------



## gottdrak (15. Januar 2008)

condemned?


----------



## Durlok (15. Januar 2008)

condemned ist richtig

: )


----------



## gottdrak (15. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<33333


----------



## Thront (15. Januar 2008)

dragon quest.... mom-.... welcher teil...


----------



## gottdrak (15. Januar 2008)

tja, ohne genaue Angabe geht hier nix=)


----------



## Thront (15. Januar 2008)

dragon quest 1. 

hab ich leider nur "die reise des verwunschenen königs" gespielt. habs an dem kleenen schleim erkannt. kenne ihn und seine metallbrüder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

bin ich dran??


----------



## gottdrak (15. Januar 2008)

wenns sein muss

War übrigends für den olschool classic Gameboy, das Game.


----------



## Durlok (15. Januar 2008)

der old school gameboy war doch nur schwarz/grün ??


----------



## gottdrak (15. Januar 2008)

Man konnte es auch aufm Color spielen...


----------



## Thront (15. Januar 2008)

dann mal meins:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (15. Januar 2008)

War Wind?
Falls richtig, ich hab ein Bild, nicht posten ihr Ungeduldigen!


----------



## Thront (15. Januar 2008)

japp und ich hab es geliebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warn tolles, leider viel zu missachtetes game.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

gogo posten ;D

btw thront ;D namecalling ist illegal *g*


----------



## x3n0n (16. Januar 2008)

Incoming... Ich hab extra die Gesichter unkenntlich gemacht, hoffe dadurch wird es nicht zu schwer *g*
Eine der besten Spielserien überhaupt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (16. Januar 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Incoming... Ich hab extra die Gesichter unkenntlich gemacht, hoffe dadurch wird es nicht zu schwer *g*
> Eine der besten Spielserien überhaupt!
> 
> 
> ...


Monkey Island


----------



## x3n0n (16. Januar 2008)

Aber welches? Und vollen Titel bitte.


----------



## Qonix (16. Januar 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Aber welches? Und vollen Titel bitte.


ka  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab das Zeug nie gezockt. ich kenns nur von Bildern und so


----------



## se_BASTET (16. Januar 2008)

Monkey Island 3 - The Curse of Monkey Island

die Teile davor waren grafisch ja nciht so toll ^^ aber mit eins der geilsten adventueres ever 
(gleich nach baphomets fluch und indy 4)


----------



## Szyslak (16. Januar 2008)

Ich auch nicht, ich sag aber einfach mal
Monkey Island 3: The Curse of Monkey Island

Edit: verdammt...
Ich hoffe se_Bastet kann wieder keine Pics posten, dann mach ich weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (16. Januar 2008)

hab schon nen schönes rausgesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wie kann ich das hoch laden ohne das gleich jeder den link sehn kann o.O ?


----------



## Qonix (16. Januar 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> hab schon nen schönes rausgesucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


auf Computer speichern

irgend einen Namen geben

bei imageshacke (oder sonst wo) hochladen


----------



## se_BASTET (16. Januar 2008)

so, ok habs ^^ jetzt brauch ich nurnoch das ok zum posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

das stimmt 100% pro ;D das doofe bild kenn ich ;d

in etwa bis da bin ich gekommen bevor ich generft abgeschaltet hab ;D


----------



## se_BASTET (16. Januar 2008)

lol, na da wirds langsam zeit für das nächste bild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einer meiner lieblings klassiker




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (16. Januar 2008)

Dafür das es mein erstes konsolengame nach Mario war hab ich keine ahnung mehr wie des heisst ...

hmm

Cameroon ? oder so ?


----------



## se_BASTET (16. Januar 2008)

Dogar schrieb:


> Cameroon ? oder so ?



neee so hieß es sicher nicht, obwohl die auch dabei waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (16. Januar 2008)

nu weis ich es wieder ^^

soll aber wer anders erraten ^^


----------



## Szyslak (16. Januar 2008)

@ se_Bastet:
Nintendo World Cup ???


----------



## Minati (16. Januar 2008)

Verdammt ... das hatte ich damals auch immer gezockt -.- Man, ist das lange her. Ich bin auch für Wolrd Cup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (16. Januar 2008)

Kommt schon, gebt mir eine 100%ige Bestätigung das es richtig ist. Will auch mal nen Screen posten! ;>


----------



## se_BASTET (16. Januar 2008)

richtig Szyslak !!! 

jetzt darfst du endlich auch mal, wie dus dir vorns gewünscht hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (16. Januar 2008)

Ich bin mal etwas humaner, damit die junge Generation auch mal Erfolg hat.
Folgendes Spiel habe ich vor WoW 6 Jahre mit Erfolg Online gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist nicht allzu schwer...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ich bin mal etwas humaner, damit die junge Generation auch mal Erfolg hat.
> Folgendes Spiel habe ich vor WoW 6 Jahre mit Erfolg Online gespielt
> 
> 
> ...




das ist sooo einfach ;D

empire earth !!! 2te kriegszeit oder so biste atm ;d glaub ich jedenfalls ;D lang isses her ;(
edit meint das doofe é muss weg ;D


----------



## drummen (16. Januar 2008)

Empire Earth?

edit: Leck mich Mina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Jo, das ist 100% Empire Earth!


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Empire Earth?
> 
> edit: Leck mich Mina
> 
> ...




gerne doch ;D^^

Das war mein lieblingsgame neben age of mythology und wc3 ;D
edit meint ich poste mal das next bild ;D

kennt ihr sicher (und sobald meine graka kommt schauts bei mir dann auch so aus ;D)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (16. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gerne doch ;D^^
> 
> Das war mein lieblingsgame neben age of mythology und wc3 ;D
> edit meint ich poste mal das next bild ;D
> ...




crysis


----------



## x3n0n (16. Januar 2008)

Bischen spät aber se_Bastet hat recht *g*
Ach ja, die Grafik von den Teilen davor war der Hammer, einfach OldSchool...

//Edit: Crysis...
//Edit2: Mist...^^


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

vreen hat recht ;D

war ja auch einfach ^^


----------



## Vreen (16. Januar 2008)

ich war zuerst daher darf ich weitermachen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich war zuerst daher darf ich weitermachen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Syndicat 1 ;D

gibts hier schon im topic ;D


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich war zuerst daher darf ich weitermachen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Syndicate

Edit: ggrrrr Minas... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 2: Minas hats falsch geschrieben ich will! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

war schneller ;D

btw dein bild link da steht syndicate auch .,. auspassen mit sowas ;D


----------



## Vreen (16. Januar 2008)

hatte ich nicht gesehen,
dann is minas dran


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so muss ein link aussehen ;D ^^ ist auch neueres game und sollte ned so schwer sein ;D


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> .....
> so muss ein link aussehen ;D ^^ ist auch neueres game und sollte ned so schwer sein ;D


Wer das liest ist doof? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

gogo poste wie das game heist ;D

und naja mir is nix besseres eingefallen ;d


----------



## Trisch (16. Januar 2008)

Age of Conan ?

btw Minastirit bist du bei dmc auf Malle ?


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin mir nicht sicher...aber...Dark Messiah of Might and Magic?


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

falsch und wtf ne ^^ ich hab nur das game durchgezockt ;D also das 3 ^^

koloss hat recht ;D


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> falsch und wtf ne ^^ ich hab nur das game durchgezockt ;D also das 3 ^^
> 
> koloss hat recht ;D



Jeah. Ich bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




€dit: DA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sollte leicht sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (16. Januar 2008)

GTA II?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

Thoraros schrieb:


> GTA II?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schaut mehr aus wie gta 1 .. ^^ jednfalls ein gta ;D


----------



## Vreen (16. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Jeah. Ich bin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





das gabs glaub ich auch schon


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schaut mehr aus wie gta 1 .. ^^ jednfalls ein gta ;D



Richtig. GTA 1. Gogo Mina. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trisch (16. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> das gabs glaub ich auch schon



Sogar genau der selbe screen


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

das game hatte ich aufma gameboy .. ^^

so hmm ich muss mal gutes bild suchen tu dann editen ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so .. sollte ned schwer sein ;D muss ja weiter gehn ^^


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> das gabs glaub ich auch schon


Ich hatte genau denselben Screen ein paar Seiten vorher gepostet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (16. Januar 2008)

Schiebung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hatte genau denselben Screen ein paar Seiten vorher gepostet...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das zeigt mal wieder, dass es Deppen gibt, die den Thread nicht komplett durchgucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (16. Januar 2008)

Empire Earth 1,glaube ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann gerade meinen Beitrag nicht bearbeiten.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das game hatte ich aufma gameboy .. ^^
> 
> so hmm ich muss mal gutes bild suchen tu dann editen ;D
> 
> ...




Age of Empires 1? Denke mal mit Erweiterung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

jap ;D ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jap ;D ^^



Schon wieder ich. ok. Ich such mal ein schwereres. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trel (16. Januar 2008)

age of empire...


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

tharonos war schneller als du koloss ;D


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Trel schrieb:


> age of empire...



Ich war schneller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ein altes Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




&#8364;dit: Tharonos hat aber EE gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

ah stimmt .. mann ich kuk irgendwie ned gut ;D

space game .. 

also space invaders isses ned das hatte andere dinger ;D


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ah stimmt .. mann ich kuk irgendwie ned gut ;D
> 
> space game ..
> 
> also space invaders isses ned das hatte andere dinger ;D



Space...

Space... was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (16. Januar 2008)

Space Wars?


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> Space Wars?



Naja...Spacewars! wäre richtig. Aber lass ich mal durch. Da wäre sonst nie jemand drauf gekommen. Ist ja auch von 1961. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (16. Januar 2008)

cool danke!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (16. Januar 2008)

Gehts nicht noch kleiner? *geht und sucht ne Lupe*^^


----------



## Thront (16. Januar 2008)

sowas in der richtung battletech / mechwarrior ??


----------



## Kangrim (16. Januar 2008)

Sry hab mich vertahn^^


----------



## Pomela (17. Januar 2008)

zu klein? sry.. noch eines davon..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: falls es noch jemanden interessiert: Beyond3OOO hies das Spiel, hier ein Link http://www.pcwelt.de/downloads/entertainme...le/spiele/7901/


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> zu klein? sry.. noch eines davon..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



war das ned ein n64 game oder so? .. für den pc kenn ich das gar ned ;D
wird aber auch was mit space oder so sein ^^


----------



## se_BASTET (17. Januar 2008)

das kennt ganz offensichtlich keiner hier, hab das auch im gegensatz zum rest noch nie gesehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(und es schaut ja mal echt grottig aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

da musst schonmal nen paar tipps bringen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (17. Januar 2008)

Spidermec ? k.a. obs das game gibt


----------



## PiGrimar (17. Januar 2008)

Ein TIP währe nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst raten wir nächste Woche noch ^^

Scheint aber ein Multiplayer Game zu sein / macht zumindest den anschein.


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2008)

Ich würde sagen, wenn der Bild-Poster in der Zeit von 9:00 - 1:00 Uhr innerhalb  3 Stunden nicht mehr reagiert bzw. in der Zeit keine Lösung gefunden wurde, sollte der nächste weitermachen und nach möglichkeit der Bild-Poster das Rätsel lösen. Sonst verzögert sich das Spiel nur unnötig. :-)


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, wenn der Bild-Poster in der Zeit von 9:00 - 1:00 Uhr innerhalb  3 Stunden nicht mehr reagiert bzw. in der Zeit keine Lösung gefunden wurde, sollte der nächste weitermachen und nach möglichkeit der Bild-Poster das Rätsel lösen. Sonst verzögert sich das Spiel nur unnötig. :-)




wenns nedma zam weis dann weis es keiner ;D next plx ;D


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Chaos Legion


----------



## PiGrimar (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Chaos Legion



Mist, wollt ich auch gerade Schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Ich hätte es auch sofort aufgelöst, war aber weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (17. Januar 2008)

n kleiner tipp ?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Man kann auf eine Tropeninsel reisen, wo klischeehafte Medizinmänner in Riesenmasken mit Speeren werfen und grüne Totenköpfe rumfliegen. Im Pazifik wird man von den Power Rangers angegriffen und im mittleren Osten muss man einen Schulbus bekämpfen. Riesenkäfer dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen.
Und wer nun meint, das ist alles, hat noch gar nichts gesehen, denn in einer unglaublich genialen Szene fliegt Joe Perry auf seiner Gitarre durch die Landschaft.


----------



## Pomela (17. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, wenn der Bild-Poster in der Zeit von 9:00 - 1:00 Uhr innerhalb  3 Stunden nicht mehr reagiert bzw. in der Zeit keine Lösung gefunden wurde, sollte der nächste weitermachen und nach möglichkeit der Bild-Poster das Rätsel lösen. Sonst verzögert sich das Spiel nur unnötig. :-)



Sei froh, dass es hier kein KArma gibt, du hättest dafür ne glatte Minus von mir bekommen..

Und jetzt zick ich.. ich sage euch nicht, das das ein mmorpg von ProSieben war...


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass es hier kein KArma gibt, du hättest dafür ne glatte Minus von mir bekommen..
> 
> Und jetzt zick ich.. ich sage euch nicht, das das ein mmorpg von ProSieben war...




wer kennt so billig spiele schon .. syr aber ich wette du kennst nicht jedes spiel von miniclip ect ;D

OT: das bild schau aus wie ein handy game ..


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Publisher: Midway
Developer: Midway/Rage Software
Erscheinungsjahr: 1994
Erschienen für: Arcade, SNES, Mega Drive, Saturn, Playstation, PC
Anzahl Spieler: 1-3
Schwierigkeitsgrad: Sehr hoch


----------



## Durlok (17. Januar 2008)

spielt man dieses spiel mit einer Light-Gun ?

sieht irgendwie so aus o.O


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Kann sein, keine Ahnung.^^


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2008)

Revolution X
Die Grütze mit Aerosmith - ich erinnere mich an die miese Sound-Qualität aufm SNES. *g*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Revolution X
> Die Grütze mit Aerosmith - ich erinnere mich an die miese Sound-Qualität aufm SNES. *g*



Jop, du bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*schwelg*


----------



## Thront (17. Januar 2008)

TuroK  (ist falsch ich weiss)


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> *schwelg*


achja das spiel kenn ich noch gut ^^ leider nicht den namen
war es the greatest journey?

salut


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2008)

Falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (17. Januar 2008)

* Outcast* 1999 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (17. Januar 2008)

Häät ich jetz auch mal gesagt, aber da war wohl einer schneller^^


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> * Outcast* 1999
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sie sind dran Mr. *g*


----------



## PiGrimar (17. Januar 2008)

1997 oftgenug nächtelang durchgespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. Januar 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> 1997 oftgenug nächtelang durchgespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


go west young man?


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2008)

Outlaws


----------



## PiGrimar (17. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Outlaws



der Gewinner hat 100 Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mach mal weiter Zam


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (17. Januar 2008)

once upon a war: A whole new galaxie


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> once upon a war: A whole new galaxie



oO weit entfernt. *g*


----------



## Schleppel (17. Januar 2008)

conflict freespace?


----------



## Thront (17. Januar 2008)

richtig... ich dummerle

conflict freespace: silent threat


----------



## Schleppel (17. Januar 2008)

da du den vollen titel hast amchst du weiter^^ sitz eh auf der arbeit und tu mir schwer mit manchen bilder....sec_policy^^


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2008)

Alles Falsch *g*


----------



## Thront (17. Januar 2008)

WAAAS?  niemals!

edit: viel spass bei der arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (17. Januar 2008)

Wing Commander ^^ wollst noch den Teil haben ? da muss ich überlegen *grübel*


----------



## Klunker (17. Januar 2008)

Zam ist klug =)  Bei Outlawz oder wie auh immer war es ein direkt link so das man per gooogle die seite herausfinden konnte...seltsame Seite übrigens diesmal ist es ein upload  bravo ^^.

Buffe Magazin Nummer 2 rauskram:

Vllt...   Earth & Beyond   



Könnte stimmen.  Edith: oder auch nciht spiel verwechselt^^


----------



## Schleppel (17. Januar 2008)

edit: voriges doch noch ncih gelöst...anscheinend


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> Wing Commander ^^ wollst noch den Teil haben ? da muss ich überlegen *grübel*



Das ist schon korrekt - der Teil fehlt.

Ich weiß, das ist fies, weil das Interface beinahe identisch ist mit conflict freespace


----------



## Klunker (17. Januar 2008)

Ist das nicht die Neuauflegung?    Wing Commander Saga..oder Prologue irgentwie so^^


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die Neuauflegung?    Wing Commander Saga..oder Prologue irgentwie so^^



Prophecy ist es nicht. Das hatte ne etwas bessere Grafik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube aber das PiGrimar nix dagegen hat, wenn Schleppel weitermachen darf.

Es war übrigens Wing Commander 4 - Price of Freedom ... mit Marc Hamill *g*


----------



## Schleppel (17. Januar 2008)

^^na dann, is sicher leicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (18. Januar 2008)

Peper Park oder Pepper Park oder..vllt irgentwie so, nunja ich werde es ja morgen sehen gn8 an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Red Faction?


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Peper Park oder Pepper Park oder..vllt irgentwie so, nunja ich werde es ja morgen sehen gn8 an alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube eher, das ist Neocron *g*


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

jo NEOCRON isses^^

UND der pepper park^^also so heisst das stadt viertel


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

naja klunker ist anscheinend ja im bett, aber er hatte ja die gegend nicht das game genannt^^

zam?^^


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2008)

Wenn wir schon bei Endzeit sind..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (18. Januar 2008)

arx fatalis ? eher nicht aber is das was mir so spontan einfällt. die statusleiste passt aba nich..


----------



## PiGrimar (18. Januar 2008)

würd jetzt auf *Hexen* tippen , aber die Grafik sah anders aus.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

The Necronomicon? Oder wie das hieß....


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

ich weiss es ...aber ich hab geschummelt....darf besser nicht mitmachen1^^


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> würd jetzt auf *Hexen* tippen , aber die Grafik sah anders aus.



Richtig -  aber Teil 2


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Richtig -  aber Teil 2



Arr, macht mal was leichtes....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Arr, macht mal was leichtes....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin aber aufm Retro-Tripp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin aber aufm Retro-Tripp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm ... na dann hilfts nichts. Erfreue dich noch so lange du kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den Retro ^^

Tip 1997, Entwickler/Publisher :Gremlin

Das Spiel "..................." gehört für mich zu einem der besten Spiele, die je produziert wurden. Bei diesem Game handelt es sich um eine gelungene Mischung 3d-Action, Adventure und interaktivem Film, wobei der erste Aspekt deutlich überwiegt. Der Adventurepart entsteht durch zahlreiche Rätsel (die zwar nicht schwer sind aber mehr als Schalter-Schlüssel-Tür Rätsel bieten), die Interaktion mit anderen Personen, sowie die Möglichkeit zahlreiche Gegenstände aufnehmen zu können, auch wenn diese manchmal lediglich dazu dienen, Hintergrundinformationen in Form von Schriftstücken zu geben.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PiGrimar (18. Januar 2008)

OK was neues Einfaches, oder kennt doch wer das obere ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (18. Januar 2008)

hmm Deus EX 2 ?


----------



## PiGrimar (18. Januar 2008)

guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Richtig Dogar , dann mach mal weiter


----------



## Dogar (18. Januar 2008)

hier is der neue ratespass ^^

und des war echt Deus EX 2 ? ... dabei hab ich nichmal den ERsten Teil durchgespielt gehabt da mein Bruder des Deinstalliert hat ... *CD nochma suchen geht*


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

Dogar schrieb:


> hier is der neue ratespass ^^
> 
> und des war echt Deus EX 2 ? ... dabei hab ich nichmal den ERsten Teil durchgespielt gehabt da mein Bruder des Deinstalliert hat ... *CD nochma suchen geht*



jack kaene?


----------



## Dogar (18. Januar 2008)

und der Ruben is drann ^^


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

Dogar schrieb:


> und der Ruben is drann ^^



ich hoffe es ist nicht allzu leich^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



salut

edit: ich habe das spiel damals geliebt ^^ eines der geilsten ever find ich persönlich^^


----------



## se_BASTET (18. Januar 2008)

och nee freelancer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> och nee freelancer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne sry, aber richtung stimmt^^


----------



## Dogar (18. Januar 2008)

ich weis es ich weis es ...

Nur binn ich auf der Arbeit nu und kann keine Screenshots machen oder hochladen ...

aber ich verrats auch nich ^^

ok is glaube ich das letzte level im Game.

Eines der wenigen Space Flug simulatoren die ich gern gespielt habe


----------



## se_BASTET (18. Januar 2008)

arg stimmt, hab ich grad verhaun komm aber nicht auf den namen, obwohl ichs auch gespielt hatte -.-


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

Dogar schrieb:


> ich weis es ich weis es ...
> 
> Nur binn ich auf der Arbeit nu und kann keine Screenshots machen oder hochladen ...
> 
> ...


ich glaub auch dass es die letzte war, sicher bin ich mir nicht, aber ich hab schon ne ganze stunde screens gebrowsed um in erinnerungen zu schwelgen^^ das spiel war einfach geil - guter ersatz für andere gute spiele dieses genres ^^

salut und sry für ot^^


----------



## PiGrimar (18. Januar 2008)

*Starlancer*, muste schwer überlegen im welchem Game die Yamato vorkam^^


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> *Starlancer*, muste schwer überlegen im welchem Game die Yamato vorkam^^


rechteeech^^

das spiel war einfach nur geil, die patriot war mein absoluter liebling und online war das spiel auch geil zu spielen
an die story erinner ich mich noch heute gut, die war richtig spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


konnte es mit wingcommander locker aufnehmen - nru waren die multiple choice dialoge in wc besser

salut


----------



## PiGrimar (18. Januar 2008)

Wir bleiben im All und gehen es etwas Realistischer an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> Wir bleiben im All und gehen es etwas Realistischer an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


i-war?


----------



## Popash (18. Januar 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch das indizierte Spiel "Re-Loaded" (ohne Anführungszeichen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit sagt: Das Teil da oben ist doch n Mod für kA, BUDA5 oder so heißt der ^^


----------



## PiGrimar (18. Januar 2008)

Richtig RubenPlinius 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Popash, nein ist nicht indiziert, ist ein englisher Titel aber komplett in Deutsch.


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> Richtig RubenPlinius
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



realistisch und sau schwer (also gleich wieder in der ecke gelandet^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



salut


----------



## se_BASTET (18. Januar 2008)

das ist imba, es gibt viel zu viele flugsimulatoren, außerdemdem wollt ich eigentlich auch mal wieder was rausbekommen o.O


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> das ist imba, es gibt viel zu viele flugsimulatoren, außerdemdem wollt ich eigentlich auch mal wieder was rausbekommen o.O



publisher war EA im jahre 1998

hoffe das hilft ein wenig weiter ^^

salut


----------



## PiGrimar (18. Januar 2008)

Ach nö, mir haben schon die Handbücher von Flacon 3.0 und 4.0 gereicht ^^


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> Ach nö, mir haben schon die Handbücher von Flacon 3.0 und 4.0 gereicht ^^


falcon wars jedenfalls nicht^^

stammt aus einer bekannten kriegssimulations reihe
der entwickler produzierte nicht nur flugsimulationen - aber durchwegs militärische simulationen

salut


----------



## Popash (18. Januar 2008)

Ich denke es war "WW II Fighters", ansonsten war es "Israeli Air Force"


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

Popash schrieb:


> Ich denke es war "WW II Fighters", ansonsten war es "Israeli Air Force"


ww2 kanns nicht sein wegen der f/a 18^^
israeli airforce ist vom selben entwicklerstudio aber noch nicht das game von dem der screenshot ist
es gibt übrigens 2 spiele von diesem publisher die beinahe den selben namen haben - allerdings mit einem buchstaben unterschied - minimaler uneterschied und ich würde beide versionen gelten lassen da es sowieso um das selbe geht im game

salut


----------



## PiGrimar (18. Januar 2008)

Popash schrieb:


> Ich denke es war "WW II Fighters", ansonsten war es "Israeli Air Force"



F/A 18 im 2.Weltkrieg ? hab ich was verpasst ^^

Kanns A.T.F sein ? kamm aber 1996 raus !? es sei den ist ne Gold Version


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> F/A 18 im 2.Weltkrieg ? hab ich was verpasst ^^
> 
> Kanns A.T.F sein ? kamm aber 1996 raus



knapp^^
afaik auch vom selben entwickler, aber wie gesagt noch nicht korrekt
vll war die wahl des bilds ned so super weil es gibt echt einige flugsims von dem produzenten...aber ich kam drauf weil i das spiel noch hier rumkugeln hab^^

salut


----------



## PiGrimar (18. Januar 2008)

Entwickler: Jane's Combat Simulation
Publisher :Electronic Arts

Da gabs nicht viel 1998, das aussehen der Simulatoren war immer gleich nur die namen und Typen wurden geändert, hab ja fast alle von dehnen^^ (nur zu Hause, und wo bin ich.. Arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Popash (18. Januar 2008)

Hrm F/A 18 Korea?


----------



## PiGrimar (18. Januar 2008)

Denke mal wir haben uns am Fluzeug Typ orientiert, und das spiel ist: 

Jane's Combat Simulations - Fighters Anthology 

nu aber ^^


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> Denke mal wir haben uns am Fluzeug Typ orientiert, und das spiel ist:
> 
> Jane's Combat Simulations - Fighters Anthology
> 
> nu aber ^^



fighter anthology, jawohl^^


----------



## PiGrimar (18. Januar 2008)

Achtung, Der Ritter kommt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (18. Januar 2008)

Dungeon Keeper!


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> Achtung, Der Ritter kommt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dungeon keeper?

mist, ne sekunde zu langsam^^


----------



## se_BASTET (18. Januar 2008)

bekomm ich dann noch ein richtig oder kann ich glei posten? hab schon eins rausgesucht ^^


----------



## Popash (18. Januar 2008)

Los hau rein ist Dungeon Keeper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 S. Google-Bildersuche erste Seite beim Suchbegriff "Dungeon Keeper" : http://www.juegomania.org/emuladores/pc/1/1028_t.jpg


----------



## se_BASTET (18. Januar 2008)

so noch ein spiel was ich mit mein kumpel früher geliebt hatte,
na kennts jmd?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> so noch ein spiel was ich mit mein kumpel früher geliebt hatte,
> na kennts jmd?
> 
> 
> ...



Oh...irgendeins der Clonk-Spiele. Hm...evtl. Clonk?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Clonk Planet!^^

EDIT: Das hab ich immernoch aufm PC! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Clonk Planet!^^
> 
> EDIT: Das hab ich immernoch aufm PC!
> 
> ...



Ne. Clonk Planet sieht anders aus...da hast du keine Männeken oben link im Bildschirm. Das hab ich auch noch aufem Rechner.

Meine das ist Clonk.


----------



## se_BASTET (18. Januar 2008)

omg, war das schnell - aber richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> omg, war das schnell - aber richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Clonk oder Clonk Planet?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Achja, Clonk..*schwärm*


----------



## Trisch (18. Januar 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> so noch ein spiel was ich mit mein kumpel früher geliebt hatte,
> na kennts jmd?
> 
> 
> ...



War das nicht ein kostenloses Onlinespiel oder eines das man sich zumindest downloaden konnte ?


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

So. Hier mal was neues.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte gleich sein. Nur welcher Teil?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> So. Hier mal was neues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der erste


----------



## se_BASTET (18. Januar 2008)

ja das war einfach clonk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ähm tony harks pro skater oder sowas?


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

Jap. THPS. Aber nicht der erste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Der zweite.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Der zweite.



Richtig. Habs auch noch aufem PC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

aah

das is das teil fürs handy n-gage oder so

EDIT: dann halt nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

Macht aber keinen Unterschied. Sah auch aufem PC so aus.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist fürs N64 gewesen.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Irgendwas mit Raw-Wrestling. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Jaa, aber wie heißt das Spiel?^^


----------



## Trisch (18. Januar 2008)

Raw is War ?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Nein, der Name steht nicht im Bild.^^


----------



## Trisch (18. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nein, der Name steht nicht im Bild.^^



Schade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durlok (18. Januar 2008)

WWF Superstars ?

edit :  WWF No Mercy


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Auch falsch. Aber das "WWF" stimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

wwf wrestlemamia 2000


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Auch falsch.^^

Scheisse, dass es da so viele Titel gibt wa?^^


----------



## Durlok (18. Januar 2008)

wwf no mercy

habs beim alten post ge editet aber wurde ev ja übersehen : )


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Durlok schrieb:


> wwf no mercy
> 
> habs beim alten post ge editet aber wurde ev ja übersehen : )



Rischtisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durlok (18. Januar 2008)

ok dann mal das hier





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Assasin? oder wie das hieß..^^


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

Durlok schrieb:


> ok dann mal das hier
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


thief aber ich weiß nicht mehr welches :/


----------



## Thront (18. Januar 2008)

dark projekt / thief


----------



## Durlok (18. Januar 2008)

assasin ist falsch


----------



## Durlok (18. Januar 2008)

thief ist richtig
Deadly shadows 
aber thief lass ich gelten

ruben ist drann


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

super idee, aber leider nur sehr schlechte/unfertige umsetzung
hatte damals echt gehofft dass das was wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



salut


----------



## Thront (18. Januar 2008)

söldner / secret wars


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> söldner / secret wars



rechteeech^^


----------



## Thront (18. Januar 2008)

kuhl



meins:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durlok (18. Januar 2008)

Bermuda Syndrome


----------



## Thront (18. Januar 2008)

?!?!!!§$!@(&@?´´%3[}%




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




kannste dich noch dran erinnern? war voll kacke aber super kuhl-geil


----------



## Durlok (18. Januar 2008)

ja : )
habs sogar noch wo im keller liegen


also das nägste





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:  altes NES spiel von einer sehr bekannten TV serie abgeleitet

die Hauptperson des spiels ist ein Onkel der ziemlich gruftigen Familie


F_ _ _ _ r's   _ u_ _ t




Edit2: da ich nun weg muss und das spiel nicht stundenlang aufhalten will hier die lösung

Fester's Quest

der schnellste soll ein neues bild posten


----------



## Popash (18. Januar 2008)

Ok, dann mal das folgende Spiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (18. Januar 2008)

donald duck / maui mallard


plattform: snes


----------



## Popash (18. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> donald duck / maui mallard
> plattform: snes



Ich lass es mal gelten, ist vom Optischen Donald Duck, Maui Mallard ist die korrekte Bezeichnung und das Game heißt dann noch Cold Shadow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du bist dran ^^


----------



## Thront (18. Januar 2008)

eins der besten spiele aller zeiten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

pizza connection


----------



## Thront (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EDIT:




ui gerade hatteste noch "pizza syndikate".. das wäre falsch gewesen .... ABER:








RICHTIG! pizza connection! eins der besten und leckersten games aller zeiten .


----------



## Carcharoth (18. Januar 2008)

PizzaConnection .gif

Edit: Scheisse, zu langsam *g*


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

da hat man doch auch gummi kotze und sprituen auf die pizzen legen können^^^^
----------------------------
da das leicht is, wäre der volle name gut^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Januar 2008)

sieht irgentwie wie Sim in the city aus

oder wie3 das nochmal heisst


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

ganz falsche richtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (18. Januar 2008)

ein teil der king´s quest serie?


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

nope aber schon besser^^

hints:

das spiel heisst wie das land in dem es spielt...es ist ne trilogie.....den char den man spielt, ist in jedem teil ein anderer, aber es kommen alle in allen teilen vor


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

so ein 2tes ...jez vielleicht^^? aja im post übermir stehen paar tipps




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was wollt noch? mehr screens? mehr tipps? lösung?^^

das is bildung wie monkey island 2 oderso^^


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

im 3ten teil erwacht man auf ner müllkippe....

"ahh free at last. now XXX will feel my revenge!"
*poff* 
"Hi, im gunther!your baaaad concience"


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

Legend of Kyrandia 2: Hand of Fate ?


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

juchhe^^ hatte schon panik, was aus den zockern geworden ist^^

richtig

ich muss mir irgendwie alle3 wieder besorgen...alle 1ma durch....dann kp wohin die sind

du bist dran  k0l0ss


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

So. Wer da nicht drauf kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Januar 2008)

Call of Duty??


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> Call of Duty??



Fast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

hm seit kurzen seh ich imageshack datein hier auf der arbeit nimmer^^


----------



## Qonix (18. Januar 2008)

Battle Field Vietnam?


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

CoD ?  Welcher Teil?


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

medal of honour


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Januar 2008)

Ist irgendwas mit der Quake-Engine


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Januar 2008)

Es ist ein Teil der CoD Reihe. Nur welcher? Kommt schon. So schwer wird das doch nicht sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (19. Januar 2008)

*Cod 2* nachmde man gelandet ist muss man die wand hoch kraxeln^^


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Januar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> *Cod 2* nachmde man gelandet ist muss man die wand hoch kraxeln^^



Richtig. Die Stelle ingame ist geil. Ich zock es zur Zeit in...glaub 4ter Schwierigskeitsstufe durch. Recht knacking. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (19. Januar 2008)

jop hast Recht, habe das spiel leider de installiert, jetzt bekommt man dich mal wieder richtig Lust^
^^

So hier mal was ganz leichtes





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (19. Januar 2008)

Tiny Toons fürs NES?


----------



## Klunker (19. Januar 2008)

Schon richtig fwhlt nur noch ein Wörtchen^^

Also Tiny Toon ...


----------



## ZAM (19. Januar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Schon richtig fwhlt nur noch ein Wörtchen^^
> 
> Also Tiny Toon ...



Adventures


----------



## Rexo (19. Januar 2008)

dreck hatte das immer

ee

Tiny Toon Adventures


----------



## Rexo (19. Januar 2008)

ee wehr war zu erst


----------



## ZAM (19. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Screenshot zeigt das grafische "Remake" des Spiels, das ich darstellen will.
Leider wurde das Remake, das eine User-Mod für einen der Nachfolger des Spiel ist, bisher nie fertig gestellt.


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

jedi knigth...das erste?


----------



## ZAM (19. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> jedi knigth...das erste?



Titel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (19. Januar 2008)

Wenn dann ist es der zweite Teil, aber ich bin mir sicher das es ein Mod ist, so wie er es schrieb und so wie es aussieht... Ich weiß grad nur nicht welcher =(

Edit sagt: Schwachsinn, ZAM du hast mich drauf gebracht, es ist Jedi Knight: Dark Forces I, Dark Forces II ist es mein ich nicht


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

hm was mit sith oder^^ oder dark hmhmh

edit: wenns das alleralleraller erste is isses ...dark forces^^


----------



## ZAM (19. Januar 2008)

Popash schrieb:


> Wenn dann ist es der zweite Teil, aber ich bin mir sicher das es ein Mod ist, so wie er es schrieb und so wie es aussieht... Ich weiß grad nur nicht welcher =(
> 
> Edit sagt: Schwachsinn, ZAM du hast mich drauf gebracht, es ist Jedi Knight: Dark Forces I, Dark Forces II ist es mein ich nicht




Jedi Knight wäre Dark Forces 2 btw. *g*
Jedi Knight 2: Outcast = Dark Forces 3
Jedi Knight 3: Academy = Dark Forces 4

Aber ich suchte Dark Forces. Das auf dem Bild gezeigt ist die DEMO zum Fan-Remake, was wiederum eine Modifikation für Jedi Knight 2 oder 3 ist. Die beinhaltet aber leider halt nur die ersten 3 oder 4 Level.

Schleppel ist dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (19. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jedi Knight wäre Dark Forces 2 btw. *g*
> Jedi Knight 2: Outcast = Dark Forces 3
> Jedi Knight 3: Academy = Dark Forces 4



ZAM, du cheatest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei Dark Forces muss ich dir recht geben, aber

Jedi Knight 2: *Jedi* Outcast = Dark Forces 3
Jedi Knight 3: *Jedi* Academy = Dark Forces 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

es geht mir hier um das fan mod. das ist fertig^^und schon seit 3 oder 4 jahren, wird anscheinend immer noch dran gearbeitet und gepatcht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wirkliches tolles mod, wers gezockt hat sollts erkennen...war/ist recht bekannt


----------



## Popash (19. Januar 2008)

Natural Selection ist das, HL-Mod ^^


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

richtig^^ der kommander sessel war sicher auch veräterisch^^

popash ist dran


----------



## Popash (19. Januar 2008)

Ja, der Stuhl war verräterisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe das Spiel 1/2 Jahr mit viel Begeisterung gespielt gehabt =)

Hier mein Screenshot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

bäh nixe imagshack sehen^^^^damn arbeits rechenr


----------



## Popash (19. Januar 2008)

Habs mal grad woanders gehorstet ^^


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

damn das kenn ich wie hiess das....."super v8 "oderso


----------



## Popash (19. Januar 2008)

Ne, das ist leider ganz daneben =( Ist aber ein Autorennen xD

Tip: Es dreht sich um einen Straßenkrieg


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

street wars?

muahahah hm nee ich fürcht ich hab ka....


----------



## Vreen (19. Januar 2008)

vigilante 8?


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

ha wusst das was ich gezockt hab war was mit v und 8^^ aber obs das game da oben is ka


----------



## Popash (19. Januar 2008)

Ne Street Wars ist auch falsch.

Klar darfst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich lass mal nen eindeutigen Tip da:

Das Spiel spielt im Jahre 19xx, der Vorgänger spielt 6 Jahre vorher. Der Hauptdarsteller dieses Spiels heißt Taurus, sein Partner Groove.

So nun müsste es nicht mehr wirklich schwer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: vigilante 8 ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

klingt nachn 70er szenario^^


----------



## Popash (19. Januar 2008)

So, da ich jetzt ausschlafen werde, könnt ihr ja trotzdem noch ein wenig weiterraten und auch weiter machen, falls ihr nicht drauf kommt. Ich werde spätestens morgen die Antwort preisgeben... Bzw. Heute, nur etwas später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht zusammen


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

aaahA

interstate 82 ^^
------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------

so als gutenmorgen grübelei-->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (19. Januar 2008)

Cauldron 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

richtig!

dann machmal wieder frisch umunter weiter^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

na schleppel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schichtanfang?? 

los leute, lasst uns raten !!!! /post screen


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

ja schicht anfang...heisse 90 mins gepennt^^^^^zum glück is WE keiner da, und heute lezte schicht für 4tage^^

aaaaalso...was gaaanz schwieriges *hust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (19. Januar 2008)

WoW : WotLK ?

Ansonsten kA^^


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

hihihi joa genau^^

your turn^^


----------



## Mondryx (19. Januar 2008)

Ok dann will ich auch mal. Sollte eigentlich jeder hier kennen, der eine ausgereifte Spielkultur hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sollte schon in der ersten Antwort erraten sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich schwelge dann mal in meinen Erinnerungen an dieses wunderbare Game....


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

du würdest es dir nicht antun das aufn anderen webspace zu laden oder?^^^^ damn firmen sec_policy; seh imageshack ned^^

wenn nicht, los leute raten 8)

zb

http://www.bilder-upload.eu


----------



## Mondryx (19. Januar 2008)

Hier der Link Speziell für dich^^ http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...icDqsWZG5Fd.png


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

yeye danke^^^^


secret of mana?


----------



## Mondryx (19. Januar 2008)

Knapp daneben is auch vorbei


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

naja...secret of evermore^^


----------



## Mondryx (19. Januar 2008)

argh...so langsam stellen sich meine nackenhaare auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind alles geile Spiele, aber nicht das was ich mein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bin eben ma afk, so 20 mins, bis dahin sollte es gelöst sein^^


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

final fantasy^^


----------



## Rexo (19. Januar 2008)

Harvest moon?


----------



## Mondryx (19. Januar 2008)

2 mal nein....


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

seiken densetsu?^^^^ jez gehts ma langsam aus...die ideen

gleich ruf ich jemanden an der des sicher weiss^^


----------



## Mondryx (19. Januar 2008)

Nein auch kein Teil aus der seiken densetsu reihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich bin mal nicht so. Hier ein Hinweis: Mit der Zeit erschafft man die Welt....


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

ha
 illusion of time?^^


----------



## Mondryx (19. Januar 2008)

auch nicht... 2ter Hinweis: Zu Beginn des Spiel läuft man viel in der Unterwelt rum


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

seiken denetsu / shadow of mana


----------



## Mondryx (19. Januar 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Nein auch kein Teil aus der seiken densetsu reihe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soll ich mal n anderen Screen posten? Also von dem Spiel?


----------



## Rexo (19. Januar 2008)

ja


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

chrono trigger^^


----------



## Mondryx (19. Januar 2008)

So...hier ein Bild vom Kampf gegen den letzten Boss im Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Januar 2008)

aus welchem jahr kommt das spiel und fur welche konsole


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

terranigma!


----------



## Mondryx (19. Januar 2008)

Is in Europa am 19. Dezember 1996 erschienen und ist für das Super Nintendo. Die Macher sind Enix. Solltem jedem was sagen. Sind mit Square fusioniert.


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

hast du gelesen?? 

terranigma


----------



## Mondryx (19. Januar 2008)

Is in Europa am 19. Dezember 1996 erschienen und ist für das Super Nintendo. Die Macher sind Enix. Solltem jedem was sagen. Sind mit Square fusioniert.


----------



## Mondryx (19. Januar 2008)

sry 4 doppelpost...firefox hatte macken. BTW: Terranigma stimmt!!!! *tröt*


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

*schweiss weg wisch* das war ja was^^^^
--------------------------
--------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (20. Januar 2008)

Joa, da muss ich echt raten. Habe keine Peilung was das sein soll... . Star Wars isses oder?


----------



## Schleppel (20. Januar 2008)

nope^^^

um ans wasser des flusses zu kommen brauch man nen spaten oder ne axt...um die kruste durchzuhacken......


----------



## Schleppel (20. Januar 2008)

die stadt ist die grösste auf dieser flachen welt, es gibt viele bücher dazu und 3 games......


----------



## Schleppel (20. Januar 2008)

DISCWORLD NOIR

Terry Pratchett

so dann bitte macht irgendwer weiter^^^^

daddeln aber schätze der literatur und ironie nich kennen.....die scheibenwelt, welt und spiegel aller welten


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Mafia

EDIT: Ah ne, Der Pate. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2008)

kuk mal im link ^^ is ned mafia ;D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Der Pate! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2008)

auch nid ;D

naja kann nur noch eins kommen ;D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Arr, ich weiß, dass ich es gespielt hab. Aber ich komm net drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2008)

da ich nun pennen will und ned noch ne halbe stunde warten will bis du es hast ;D
godfather ^^ und du darfst


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Erm, aber du weißt schon:

Godfather = Der Pate???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*wegrofl*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Erm, aber du weißt schon:

Godfather = Der Pate???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*wegrofl*


----------



## Schleppel (20. Januar 2008)

trotzdem sind 2 verschiedene spiele^^

post lieber n screeni,gggg


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> trotzdem sind 2 verschiedene spiele^^
> 
> post lieber n screeni,gggg



Na eben nicht. (Oder doch)


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich dieses Spiel gespielt habe. Und das hieß Der Pate. Genau das gleiche Interface!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Naja, hier das nächste:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (20. Januar 2008)

Das ist doch "soldat" oder?


----------



## Schleppel (20. Januar 2008)

noch nie gsehn^^


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Januar 2008)

jap, das is soldat^^

isn gratis spiel, das man runterladen kann^^ is recht witzig^^


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

he! dann auch nen link!


----------



## Popash (20. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Der Pate!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Erm, aber du weißt schon:
> 
> Godfather = Der Pate???
> 
> ...






Schleppel schrieb:


> trotzdem sind 2 verschiedene spiele^^
> 
> post lieber n screeni,gggg



Hrm Godfather the Game und Der Pate sind ein und das selbe Spiel. Es ist nunmal nur der Titel vom Englischen ins Deutsche übersetzt und wer die Filme kennt, der kennt auch die Übersetzung schon seit Jahren... Ansonsten schaut mal auf http://www.godfathergame.com/ rein, klickt bei Sprache auf Deutsch und oben links der Banner ändert sich von "Godfather (the Game)" in "Der Pate (das Spiel)" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und @neues Bild: Ich mein auch das es Soldat ist =)

Edith sagt, dass der Link hier ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (20. Januar 2008)

Sooo... bin jetzt wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann poste ich ma das nächste Bild.

Bitte VOLLSTÄNDIGER Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

valkyre profile2: silmeria


----------



## Mondryx (20. Januar 2008)

jop, du bist dran


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2008)

orion burger


----------



## Popash (20. Januar 2008)

Orion Burger

/Edit: Mist er war schneller ^^


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

röchtöch


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2008)

sollte einfach sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (20. Januar 2008)

Morrowind


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2008)

gottdrak schrieb:


> Morrowind


yes sir
ur turn


----------



## gottdrak (20. Januar 2008)

Na dann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2008)

Chopper Command fürn Atari 2600 :_D


----------



## gottdrak (20. Januar 2008)

Yow... wie du das wieder weisst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2008)

gottdrak schrieb:


> Yow... wie du das wieder weisst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hatte einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2008)

was zam da wieder spielt ;D
the animegirl and the food? ;d


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was zam da wieder spielt ;D
> the animegirl and the food? ;d



Nein *g* Das ist auch so ziemlich das einzige jugendfreie Bild das ich finden konnte.


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nein *g* Das ist auch so ziemlich das einzige jugendfreie Bild das ich finden konnte.


Jetzt will ich aber auch wissen, wie das Spiel heißt...


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich aber auch wissen, wie das Spiel heißt...



Ich auch. *g*


----------



## Dogar (21. Januar 2008)

is das nich Doom ?


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

also das hier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das hier ist doom



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist eher ein anime sex game .. denk ich ma ;D und davon gibts leider auch mehr als 1 ^^


----------



## Dogar (21. Januar 2008)

von Doom gabs auch mehrere Spiele und das was du da postest ist eher nen neueres Game.

Zam nu gib ma nen Tipp ja ?


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

doom 1 und 2 hatte ne crap grafik und die sehen auch ned so ein ;D
go zam sag wie das game heisst ;D muss wieder neues runterladen *g*


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2008)

Zam hat keine lust ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Januar 2008)

Hm, irgendwo her kenn ich das. Bin mir sicher dass ich es mal gespielt habe. Hab aber keinen blassen Schimmer mehr wie das heißt.
Vom Grafikstil her erinnert es mich am ehesten an Duke Nukem 3D.

Edit: Nach ein bißchen Wiki-Recherche tippe ich auf Shadow Warrior.


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2008)

hast recht vergleiche gerade bilde aus googel damit am meisten hat das ahnlichkeit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

jo ist shadow warrior

bei google suchen und gibt genau das bild zurück ;D du kannst posten ;D
cha cha cha charmin ^^


----------



## ZAM (21. Januar 2008)

Rexo hat das falsche Bild, aber die richtige Engine erwischt. Sein Bild stellt Duke 3D dar. *g*

Thorrak Dun Morogh hats erraten - darf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2008)

mist zum ersten mal hatte ich fast etwas richtig in dem thread hier


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Januar 2008)

Mal schauen obs jemand kennt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (21. Januar 2008)

Rodney's Ski Game? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (21. Januar 2008)

jo! aber ich komm nicht drauf wie es heisst.. haben wir vor 20 Jahren bis zur Vergasung gespielt... Wintergames? hm....

SKI OR DIE!

edit: das war mein 1000ster Beitrag! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

downhill race oder sowas .. hab das glaubs ma bei kolegen gezockt aber ich merk mir nie die namen von nem game -.-


----------



## Schurkissimo (21. Januar 2008)

Los, Thorrak, sag uns wer recht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Januar 2008)

Pomela hat recht, es ist Ski or Die

P.S. ich hab das damals immer falsch augesprochen, "Ski" hab ich wie "sky" gesprochen damit es sich auf "Die" reimt. Nur so als Anekdote am Rande.


----------



## Pomela (21. Januar 2008)

na dann fix eines hinterher...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (21. Januar 2008)

Gouls & Ghosts oder wie das hies ?


----------



## Pomela (21. Januar 2008)

nein.. nicht mal ähnlich... ich helf mal:  NES

oh.. 3 Std sind bald um...


----------



## Popash (21. Januar 2008)

Action in New York? ^^


----------



## Pomela (21. Januar 2008)

ne auch nicht..

Lösung: Faxanadu

möge irgend jemand weiter machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Januar 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> ne auch nicht..
> 
> Lösung: *Faxanadu*
> 
> ...


Das war aber schonmal irgendwo in dem Fred!


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2008)

darf ich jetzt ??wahr noch nie dran


----------



## Dogar (21. Januar 2008)

mach @ Rexo


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

mach einfach ;d


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2008)

ich glaube eh jeder kennt es




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

ach mist das hatte ich für gameboy mal -.- dam wie heist das .. bis ich es weis hats eh einer gepostet- .-


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einer der nicht mehr weis wie das spiel heist wtf


----------



## hexer-chroonix (21. Januar 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> ich glaube eh jeder kennt es
> 
> 
> 
> ...






erdwurm jim ftw oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2008)

Fu@#/%t du bist dran-.-


----------



## hexer-chroonix (21. Januar 2008)

hmm ok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer das kennt is gut ^^           


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

soul calibur ;D

wusste ist was mit earthworm ;d aber wusste nimmer wie der rest heist -.-^^


----------



## Lurock (21. Januar 2008)

Mmmh, man muss nur aus den folgenden Buchstaben und Ziffern ein Spiel erkennen:

"http://cache.kotaku.com/gaming/*CH3_A*Grade2.jpg"


----------



## hexer-chroonix (21. Januar 2008)

mag sein, aber welches game is das?^^  @ minastirit: nein is es nicht


----------



## Mondryx (21. Januar 2008)

lineage 2?


----------



## Thront (21. Januar 2008)

Rappelz ?


----------



## hexer-chroonix (21. Januar 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> lineage 2?







bahhashd!DQC! spam...



du bist lineage 2 is richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (21. Januar 2008)

Soo....dann ma das nächste Bild. Ma gucken wie lange ihr braucht^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe das war noch nicht...


----------



## Thront (21. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Plok


----------



## Mondryx (21. Januar 2008)

jop, your turn


----------



## Thront (21. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (22. Januar 2008)

Is das nicht der erste Morrowind Teil?


----------



## hexer-chroonix (22. Januar 2008)

oder mind & magic? 


oder wie das game nochma heisst^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (22. Januar 2008)

der erste "morrowind" teil ? was ?


----------



## Mondryx (22. Januar 2008)

ja wusst nicht mehr genau wie das hieß...meinte 

The Elder Scrolls.

Also davon der erste Teil^^


----------



## Thront (22. Januar 2008)

the elder scrolls der erste teil? na komm schon!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (22. Januar 2008)

The Elder Scrolls: Arena


----------



## Thront (22. Januar 2008)

der gewinner ist : popi mit 23423³ millarden punkten.
it´s your turn, daniel-son 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (22. Januar 2008)

Hehe, danke ^^ Dann mal hier der Screenshot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Anderes Bilde genommen...


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Januar 2008)

popupvideogame46gb4! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Januar 2008)

Was zur Hölle ist das denn für ein Bild? Warum hat jemand unwichtige Daten über irgendwelche toten Leute auf einen 2D Prügler geklebt?
Edit: Und dann gibts sowas auch noch mit: Die Augenbraue hat durchschnittlich 550 Haare oder Burt Reynolds hat nen Alligator Namens Fred ...   Ihr seid doch alle bekloppt.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

fighter vs ninjas .. 

edit meint ;D
Retro Gamer: Bad Dudes vs. Dragon Ninja <--
http://www.hardcoreware.net/retro-gamer-ba...s-dragon-ninja/

;D


----------



## Popash (22. Januar 2008)

Richtög Minastirit, it's your turn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

bäm ;D ahja link ist natürlich geändert ^^ aber sagt plx das es supamario ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (22. Januar 2008)

Hello Kitty für NES ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

ach mist ;(


----------



## Popash (22. Januar 2008)

Ganz einfach:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bitte das genaue Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (22. Januar 2008)

ping pong


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

pong -.-
http://images.google.de/images?q=pong&...sa=N&tab=wi

haha baset ;D kein ping pong nur pong ;D


----------



## Popash (22. Januar 2008)

Popash schrieb:


> Aber bitte das *genaue* Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz einfach und trotzdem nur fast richtig


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Januar 2008)

Hmmm, Pong, Pong, Pong, Pong .... Extreme?


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

Pong eXtreme

kuk link -.-^^


----------



## Popash (22. Januar 2008)

Tja, hättest sofort schreiben müssen Mina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thorrak, du bist dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Januar 2008)

Okidoki, das nächste

eines der besten Spiele die keiner gekauft hat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

mist dachte ist starcraft aber google has pwnd me ;(


----------



## ZAM (22. Januar 2008)

PONG

Für eine exaktere Betitelung müsstest du noch die Konsole verraten.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

zam wir sind weiter .. es war pong extreme .. und nun haben wir das starcraft ändliche bild da vom charmin bären ;D


----------



## Popash (22. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> PONG
> 
> Für eine exaktere Betitelung müsstest du noch die Konsole verraten.



Hängst grad ein wenig hinterher ZAM? ^^ Meins is doch schon geknackt, und es war Pong eXtreme (PC-Edition). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das Teil da oben ohaaaaa... Kein Peil im moment, ich habe zwar einen Gedanken, mir fällt nur der Name dazu nicht mehr ein =/



Minastirit schrieb:


> zam wir sind weiter .. es war pong extreme .. und nun haben wir das starcraft ändliche bild da vom charmin bären ;D



Niemals Starcraft! Nichtmal ähnlich zu Starcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3 Starcraft ^^ Freue mich auch schon auf Starcraft 2 ich hoffe Blizz versaut das Gameplay nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> PONG
> 
> Für eine exaktere Betitelung müsstest du noch die Konsole verraten.



Ahhhh, Fast, immerhin sind zwei Buchstaben richtig^^


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

Popash schrieb:


> Hängst grad ein wenig hinterher ZAM? ^^ Meins is doch schon geknackt, und es war Pong eXtreme (PC-Edition).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja es hat auch so ein 3d .. es ist auch ein strategie teil und es ist mit weltraum leuten .. ^^

OH MEIN GOTT ES SIND DIE ZERG ..

ahja wenn bei pong 2 buchstaben richtig sein .. welche und wo?


----------



## Lokibu (22. Januar 2008)

Das sieht nach Syndikate Wars aus. Allerdings fehlen mir da die anderen 6 oder mehr Figuren.


----------



## Popash (22. Januar 2008)

Jetzt isses mir wieder eingefallen, aber es ist nicht Fallout =/ oder etwas doch? ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Januar 2008)

Uhhh, erst Starcraft, jetzt Fallout, wenn Spieleklassiker tot wären würden sie sich im Grab umdrehen^^

kleiner Tip: Das Spiel ist enfernt mit kleinen wuseligen Gestalten verwandt, die sich nur auf festgelegten Pfaden fortbewegen konnten, zumindest als sie noch zu zweit waren, und neuerdings nicht mehr ganz so wuselig sind.
Und direkt verwandt mit kriegerischen Inselbewohnern.


----------



## Thront (22. Januar 2008)

easy:

Battle Isle IV: Incubation


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Januar 2008)

Yeaih, richtig


----------



## Thront (22. Januar 2008)

langsam wird das ständige gewinnen echt langweilig. warum muss ich immer in allem der beste sein?

okay, weiter gehts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




viel zu easy. kult.


----------



## Licanin (22. Januar 2008)

AAAAAAAHHHHHHH Wie ich das Spiel geliebt habe! Nur hab ich den Namen vergessen -.-

Heisst Dead Monkeys, oder?


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2008)

Sieht irgendwie wie Sam&Max aus auch wenn ich das noch nie gespielt hab XD


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> langsam wird das ständige gewinnen echt langweilig. warum muss ich immer in allem der beste sein?
> 
> okay, weiter gehts:
> 
> ...




und du sagst sam and max?..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Januar 2008)

Ha, habs gefunden^^ Heil euch, Allmächtige Suchprogramme.

Aber verraten tu ichs nicht, wär ja langweilig.


----------



## Thront (22. Januar 2008)

genau. alles falsch bis jezz.


----------



## Licanin (22. Januar 2008)

jetzt hab ichs:

Skull Monkeys!


----------



## Thront (22. Januar 2008)

das ist 



>>--------------RICHTIG----------<<<


----------



## Licanin (22. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eins der besten Spiele die ich fürher gespielt habe!


----------



## Dogar (23. Januar 2008)

Syphon Filter isses nich oder ?


----------



## Licanin (23. Januar 2008)

Nein


----------



## Dogar (23. Januar 2008)

Gib mal nen Tipp ja ?


----------



## Licanin (23. Januar 2008)

Hmmm. Es geht um ne Polizistin die versucht ne Bande Krimineller aufzuhalten die eine ganze Stadt übernehmen will. 

Das Spiel kam, glaube ich 97-98 für die Playstation raus und wurde von Eidos entwickelt!

Is ne weile her das ich es gespielt habe, deswegen die wenigen informationen^^

Mehr is mir nicht eingefallen


----------



## Popash (23. Januar 2008)

Urban Chaos für die PSX


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Januar 2008)

Licanin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



urban chaos?


----------



## Licanin (23. Januar 2008)

Sry bin erst von der Arbeit gekommen! 

Popash hats erraten!


----------



## Popash (24. Januar 2008)

Hehe kein Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War aber auch nicht mehr so schwer dank deinem Tipp =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angvar (24. Januar 2008)

Formel Ford?^^


----------



## Popash (24. Januar 2008)

xD Da dachte wohl jemand ganz hell zu sein und anhand des Bildnames zu raten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nein ist es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angvar (24. Januar 2008)

Verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angvar (24. Januar 2008)

Turbo Car Sliders?


----------



## Popash (24. Januar 2008)

Nope


----------



## Ciliu (24. Januar 2008)

hab keine ahnung...
vielleicht eine mittelalterversion von Flatout?

kenn mich da wirklich nicht aus,
man kanns aber mal probieren^^


----------



## Popash (24. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> hab keine ahnung...
> vielleicht eine mittelalterversion von Flatout?
> 
> kenn mich da wirklich nicht aus,
> man kanns aber mal probieren^^



Made my Day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ Ne ist es aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angvar (24. Januar 2008)

Eine uralte DTM Version`?


----------



## Popash (24. Januar 2008)

Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (24. Januar 2008)

need for speed underground auf win2k?


----------



## Angvar (24. Januar 2008)

Gib mal einen Tipp :X


----------



## Popash (24. Januar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> need for speed underground auf win2k?



i'loled ^^ Ne ist es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Wunsch der Tip: Es ist mittlerweile als Freeware-Game erhältlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (24. Januar 2008)

Micro Machines ?


----------



## Popash (24. Januar 2008)

Nein


----------



## Thront (24. Januar 2008)

ein frühes ridge racer ?


----------



## Popash (24. Januar 2008)

Nicht das ich wüsste.


----------



## Deadlift (24. Januar 2008)

Boah das bitter, ich hatte das Spiel mal.
Weiß grad allerdings nichtmehr ob Sega Game Gear/Gameboy oder PC....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Banana Racing? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (24. Januar 2008)

Und der Quizmaster sagt: "Mööööp, falsch!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (24. Januar 2008)

Denn gib mal nen Tipp ^^


----------



## Popash (24. Januar 2008)

Tip: Abgekupferte Freeware-Version eines Atariklassikers.


----------



## Pomela (24. Januar 2008)

Der Screenshot ist inwischen fast 5 Std alt, next!


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Popash schrieb:


> Tip: Abgekupferte Freeware-Version eines Atariklassikers.


Mmh, aha. Tut mir Leid, aber ein: "Ich esse ein Marmeladenbrot",
hätte mir genauso gut geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich habe keine Ahnung, was das für ein Spiel ist...


----------



## Popash (24. Januar 2008)

Das Bild hiervor war 14 Stunden drin =/


----------



## Thront (24. Januar 2008)

muss ich es wieder machen?


----------



## Antimon (24. Januar 2008)

PowerUP?


----------



## Angvar (24. Januar 2008)

So mein letzter Versuch:

GT Legends !!!!!1111 

?


----------



## Popash (24. Januar 2008)

Antimon schrieb:


> PowerUP?



RICHTIG!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und nun würde ich gern nur wissen, ob du es wusstest, oder ob du die Macht besitzt GOOGLE zu benutzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antimon (24. Januar 2008)

Mir hat der Screenshot schon Erinnerungen hervorgerufen,
aber den Namen fand ich dann über Google. ^^


Ich muss leider zugeben, dass ich erst heute das Ratespiel entdeckt hatte und 
noch nicht alle Seiten durchgelesen habe. Falls das Spiel nun zweimal vorkommen
sollte, unterstreicht das nur den Kultcharakter ;D

So, hier kommt mein Screenshot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (24. Januar 2008)

Antimon schrieb:


> So, hier kommt mein Screenshot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOOM - Geniales Adventure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antimon (24. Januar 2008)

LOOM ist natürlich richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nächstes mal werd ich es ne Stufe schwieriger machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (24. Januar 2008)

So, dann ich:


----------



## Popash (24. Januar 2008)

Lands of Lore: Throne of Chaos.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (24. Januar 2008)

Popash schrieb:


> Lands of Lore




Jep!


----------



## Popash (24. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antimon (24. Januar 2008)

Lands of Lore - The Throne of Chaos   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: hmm sollte öfters die Seite neu laden ^^


----------



## Antimon (24. Januar 2008)

Popash schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



secrets of japanese


----------



## Popash (24. Januar 2008)

Popash schrieb:


> xD Da dachte wohl jemand ganz hell zu sein und anhand des Bildnames zu raten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^ Mehr brauch ich dazu nicht zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zudem, ist es das nicht ^^


----------



## Antimon (24. Januar 2008)

Mist ;D Ein Versuch war es ja wert ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. Januar 2008)

Hmmm, bei meiner Suche nach dem Spiel bin ich bisher nur auf das hier gestoßen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei "japanese isometric rpg"

Sehr mysteriös.


----------



## Popash (24. Januar 2008)

Hey das ist ja fast mein Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ein Tip: Es ist ein Online-Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. Januar 2008)

Ein kleiner Tip und schon gefunden

Mein Selbstvertrauen ist wieder hergestellt^^

Bin nur etwas verwirrt weil ich Screenshots finde, die einerseits auf Kämpfe wie in Diablo hindeuten, anderseits aber auch solche die mich an Heroes of Might and Magic erinnern.

Das Bedarf noch weiterer Nachforschungen.


----------



## AkiraSun (24. Januar 2008)

juhu,
ich bin leider neu hier aber ich versuch es mal *g*

Phantasy Star Online vll. ?


----------



## Angvar (25. Januar 2008)

Einer der Teile von "Breath of Fire"?


----------



## Angvar (25. Januar 2008)

ICH HABS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Myth War Online !!!!!!!!!!!!! :X
http://www.mythwaronline.com/


----------



## Popash (25. Januar 2008)

Angvar schrieb:


> ICH HABS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Myth War Online !!!!!!!!!!!!! :X
> http://www.mythwaronline.com/



Korrekt, du bist dran, auch wenn man nicht soviele Ausrufezeichen machen braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angvar (25. Januar 2008)

Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/i23uk6h/HDRO.jpg
Ist eigentlich zu leicht, aber mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Januar 2008)

Angvar schrieb:


> Sorry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der Herr der Ringe Online?


----------



## Angvar (25. Januar 2008)

nope, ich wollte mir auch mal den Spaß mit dem Dateinamen erlauben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2008)

Angvar schrieb:


> nope, ich wollte mir auch mal den Spaß mit dem Dateinamen erlauben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht aus wie ein Gildenhaus in Dark Age of Camelot.


----------



## Angvar (25. Januar 2008)

Richtig, ist aber kein Gildenhaus, sondern mein Haus auf dem Server Dartmoor :>

Sollte eigentlich immernoch stehen, mein Haushändler hatte genug Platin um 5 Jahre lang die Miete zahlen zu können^^


----------



## Popash (25. Januar 2008)

Hau rein ZAM, ich will ein Bild erraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2008)

Wer da drauf kommt.. ok es ist fies .. ein Fanprojekt und wird noch entwickelt *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlixFlux (25. Januar 2008)

Der pixelig gelben Schrift nach zu urteilen, ist das Spiel mit Sicherheit ein oldschool- Point&Click Adevnture. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2008)

FlixFlux schrieb:


> Der pixelig gelben Schrift nach zu urteilen, ist das Spiel mit Sicherheit ein oldschool- Point&Click Adevnture.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtung stimmt.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (25. Januar 2008)

Lässt du es auch gelten, wenn ich sage, dass, was immer es ist, mit dem AGS (Adventure Game Studio) entwickelt wird?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. Januar 2008)

Also das erste was mir bei dem Anblick der Spielfigur in den Sinn gekommen ist ist Kyle Katarn.
Da aber Kyle niemand wirklich leiden kann schließ ich das mal aus.

Ist es denn:

1. Ein Fanprojekt zu einem bestehenden Spiel (-Reihe)?
2. Ein Fanprojekt zu einem Film/Buch welches noch nicht (offiziel) umgesetzt worden ist?
3. Oder etwas ganz eigenständiges?


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ist es denn:
> 
> 1. Ein Fanprojekt zu einem bestehenden Spiel (-Reihe)?
> 2. Ein Fanprojekt zu einem Film/Buch welches noch nicht (offiziel) umgesetzt worden ist?
> 3. Oder etwas ganz eigenständiges?



2. 
Und doch, es ist Kyle. *g* Es ist eine Fan-Projekt-Umsetzung eines Adventures zu einem Buch zu dem es bereits ein Action-Spiel für PC und Playstation gab.

Ok, das ist zu gemein. Hier die Lösung: http://dsgames.guerrestellari.net/
Weil Thorrak so nah dran war, darf er. :-)


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (25. Januar 2008)

Dann wirds wohl "Shadow of the Empre" gewesen sein, wollt ich nur der Vollständigkeit halber sagen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. Januar 2008)

Ok, gut, dann mach ich mal weiter.

Obwohl ich ein eingefleischter PC-Spieler bin kommt jetzt mal ein Konsolenspiel auf das ich große Stücke halte.
Schade dass die Story nicht fortgeführt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Januar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ok, gut, dann mach ich mal weiter.
> 
> Obwohl ich ein eingefleischter PC-Spieler bin kommt jetzt mal ein Konsolenspiel auf das ich große Stücke halte.
> Schade dass die Story nicht fortgeführt wird.
> ...


ist das dsa spiel wo du so einen japanischen mafia-typen oder ähnliches spielst?
wenn ja dann hat es einen namen den ich mir überhaupt nicht merken konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. Januar 2008)

Man bekommt es zwar mit Verbrechersyndaikaten zu tun, aber nein, einen Mafioso oder Yakuza spielt man da nicht.


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2008)

Shenmue


----------



## Kangrim (25. Januar 2008)

fonk 4^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Shenmue



Aye, that is correct. Noch genauer: Shenmue 2. Zam is dran.


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2008)

mm gibt viele games die so aussehen 
ich tippe mal

Star Defenders 2


----------



## ZAM (26. Januar 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> mm gibt viele games die so aussehen
> ich tippe mal
> 
> Star Defenders 2



Nein :-)

[edit] Ich lös mal auf: Xenon 2 - Irgendwer darf. *g*


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2008)

hab nix besseres gefunden muss mal gucken was fur spiele ich habe hab ne grosse sammlung^^

ist einer der grossten klassiker die es gibt habs selber noch nie zu ende gespielt weil es scheiss schwer ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdeath (26. Januar 2008)

Zelda : Majors Mask


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2008)

f** du bist dran
das zeit limit im spiel nervt

Edit:muss mier schwerere bilder suchen


----------



## Darkdeath (26. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Januar 2008)

Heavy Metal F.A.K.K. 2


----------



## Darkdeath (26. Januar 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Heavy Metal F.A.K.K. 2


stimmt du bist dran.

mfg
Darkdeath


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einer mein absoluten all-time favs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (26. Januar 2008)

*wein*

immer diese imageshack dingers, dumme firmen sec_policy^^


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2008)

Megaman??


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> *wein*
> 
> immer diese imageshack dingers, dumme firmen sec_policy^^


dann halt tinypic




Rexo schrieb:


> Megaman??



nö. gn8 bis morgen früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (26. Januar 2008)

^^das is natürlich secret of evermore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich bin erst wieder abends online, also macht wer anderer weiter^^


----------



## Jockurt (26. Januar 2008)

Alles klar, dann mach ich mal weiter.
Würde mich wundern wenn das einer kennt. Ist eher ein komisches asiatisches Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und nein, ich bin keiner der Spieler auf dem Screen ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> ^^das is natürlich secret of evermore
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



richtig :>

@Jockurt hm?


----------



## Jockurt (26. Januar 2008)

Oh. Sorry. 
Mir ist jetzt erst aufgefallen, dass ich viel zu früh bin.
Das ist jetzt aber peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Irgendwie hab ich gedacht, da wäre schon eine Bestätigung, weil Schleppel so sicher geantwortet hat...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Januar 2008)

passt schon^^ er hat ja recht und abgegeben. tipp plz


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. Januar 2008)

"Das ist eines der Zig Trilliarden Online Spiele die zwar kostenlos sind, bei denen man aber für echtes Geld Gegenstände kaufe kann die entweder nur die Optik der Spiefigur verbessern oder eben auch die Statuswerte.
Diesmal hats Worms erwischt."

Ist das in etwa der Titel des Spiels?

Und die meisten der Reittiere kann ich erkennen: ein Triceratops, ne Schildkröte, ein Albino-Mammut ... doch was zum Henker ist das Teil ganz rechts? Eine Kaffekanne mit Augen? WTF?


----------



## Minastirit (26. Januar 2008)

finde das game schaut lustig aus ;D hab ich aber noch nie gesehen


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (26. Januar 2008)

Könnte Gunbound sein, oder?


----------



## Kangrim (26. Januar 2008)

Mist zu spät

Ja ist Gunbound
kann man sich kostenlos downloaden.
Ist eigentlich geil ne art Worms mit vorgegebenen Waffen habs ne zeit lang gespielt^^


----------



## Minastirit (26. Januar 2008)

stimmt ;D hab mir das nun gradma runtergeladen argatosh gogo ur turn ;D


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (26. Januar 2008)

Na denn, hier das nächste Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. Januar 2008)

Das kenn ich, das müsste chuchu rocket sein^^


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (26. Januar 2008)

Korrekt


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. Januar 2008)

Ok, was ganz einfaches...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (26. Januar 2008)

M.U.D.S.
Mean Ugly Dirty Sports


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. Januar 2008)

M.U.D.S. ist natürlich richtig.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (26. Januar 2008)

Und noch ein Klassiker:


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. Januar 2008)

Amish Paradise?^^

Keinen blassen Schimmer, no nie gesehen das Spiel.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (26. Januar 2008)

Als Tip:

E*** t** u******

Altes Textadventure


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (26. Januar 2008)

Ok die Lösung lautet: Eric the Unready

Wer immer möchte darf weiter machen.


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2008)

Hoffentlich erkennt ihr es nicht sofort -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (26. Januar 2008)

Kingdom Hearts II


----------



## Jácks (26. Januar 2008)

ääähhhm Disney....King's....ach scheiß wie heißt es?!


----------



## Jácks (26. Januar 2008)

ah der über mir war schneller


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (26. Januar 2008)

Darfst trutzdem, war oft genug dran.


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2008)

dreck wollte gerade ein anderes bild hin machen das wahr zu oofensichtlich wollte ein secret boss kampf nehmen

dreck jetzt weis ich entlich wie ihr die namen der bilder raus findet


----------



## Jockurt (27. Januar 2008)

Hier mal mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist vielleicht ein bisschen einfach, aber egal. Ist halt geil...


----------



## Lurock (27. Januar 2008)

The Elder Scrolls III - Morrorwind ?


----------



## Jockurt (27. Januar 2008)

Jo
heisst zwar Morrowind. Ohne "r" dazwischen
Aber richtig
boah, das spiel muss ich mal wieder raussuchen...so krass.


----------



## Lurock (27. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab auf der Stelle kein größeres Bild gefunden, dürfte aber reichen...


----------



## K0l0ss (27. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Hab auf der Stelle kein größeres Bild gefunden, dürfte aber reichen...



Ach mist...ich kenn das...ich hab es selber durchgespielt...es liegt mir auf der Zunge..


----------



## z3ro379 (27. Januar 2008)

Conflict Desert Storm


----------



## Thront (27. Januar 2008)

hidden and dangerous?

edit: ne es ist Conflict Desert Storm.


macht ihr weiter? is richtig.


----------



## chopi (27. Januar 2008)

dann mach ich ma weiter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (27. Januar 2008)

Crazy Racing ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ne Kartrider


----------



## chopi (27. Januar 2008)

Dannie schrieb:


> Crazy Racing !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kartrider stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spielstes?


----------



## Dannie (27. Januar 2008)

nee aber hab ich schonma gesehen glaub bei giga

sry aber der erste der es schaft darf nen screen für mich reinmachen sry kz


----------



## -bloodberry- (27. Januar 2008)

Dann werd ich mal ein Spiel reinstellen, dass viele Monate mein Lieblingsspiel war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Januar 2008)

z3ro379 schrieb:


> Conflict Desert Storm


Ja, wie Thront schon sagte, ist richtig!
Aber die deutsche Version, ohne Blut, ist wirklich schlecht!

@ -bloodberry- , 

avlvtb7xrmypigtvl ?


----------



## -bloodberry- (27. Januar 2008)

Knapp daneben.


----------



## Dannie (27. Januar 2008)

schlag mich tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 woher kenn  ich das 
gib ma nen Tipp


----------



## Lurock (27. Januar 2008)

Ultima 9


----------



## -bloodberry- (27. Januar 2008)

Ultima 9 ist richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ultima 9 ist richtig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hatte ich doch kürzlich erst. *g*


----------



## -bloodberry- (28. Januar 2008)

Schade, muss ich wohl übersehen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei, es ist so ein tolles Spiel, dass es auch gern zweimal drankommen darf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Entschädigung kommt hier ein anderes Spiel, dass ich noch heute Spiele, auch wenn es schon so alt ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (28. Januar 2008)

kknd^^
krush kill n destroy


----------



## -bloodberry- (28. Januar 2008)

Du hast richtig.


----------



## Dannie (28. Januar 2008)

Der scheint net mehr da zu sein und da werde ich mal meinen Screen nachreichen :
( ich finde diesen Haasen so klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

___________________________________________________________________




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Rayman Raving Rabbits 2


----------



## Qonix (28. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rayman Raving Rabbits 2


Jup würde ich auch sagen. Im 1. Teil gabs diese Spiel noch nicht.


----------



## -Josh- (28. Januar 2008)

Nächster Screen?? Sorry fürs spammen, aber ich will mitspielen xD ^^


----------



## Dannie (28. Januar 2008)

jo war richtig Lurock is dran ...
aber wenn der pennt post du für ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Dannie schrieb:


> jo war richtig Lurock is dran ...
> aber wenn der pennt post du für ihn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nee, bin da!

Einen Moment, habs gleich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Josh- (28. Januar 2008)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....????


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

So....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Josh- (28. Januar 2008)

Battlefield 2142


----------



## Incontemtio (28. Januar 2008)

"Dummer Egoshooter 3978" ???


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

-Josh- schrieb:


> Battlefield 2142


Richtig.



Incontemtio schrieb:


> "Dummer Egoshooter 3978" ???


Falsch.


----------



## -Josh- (28. Januar 2008)

Ok dann post ich auch mal eins ^^  Mal sehn ob ich noch screens habe , aber ein Video hab ich auf jedenfall^^


----------



## Incontemtio (28. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Falsch.



Oh, das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, wie konnte ich mich nur so täuschen?


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Oh, das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, wie konnte ich mich nur so täuschen?


Ja, da siehst du mal, wieviel Ahnung du hast.


----------



## -Josh- (28. Januar 2008)

Also hier : Mein Lieblingsspiel für den N64 ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (28. Januar 2008)

mhhm schwer zu erkennen ich erkenn da nurn nen schwarzen alien


----------



## Redis (28. Januar 2008)

kein PLAN ^^ was solln das fürn Spiel sein! N64 suxx xD

1. Gabs halo mal für N64 ???
2. James Bond vl?
3. Ego shooter?
4. Legend of Zelda ^^
5. Ansonsten keine Ahnung!
6. Noch ein Bild pls XD
7. Ich möchte ein Spiel spielen! (Zitat: Saw)


----------



## Qonix (28. Januar 2008)

Turok?


----------



## -Josh- (28. Januar 2008)

Das ist ein Boss in dem Game ^^ Hier noch ein Screen zur "erleichterung"
Tipp: Der Boss hier (also nicht das Alien) singt ^^ Der ist der absolut geilste Boss in allen Games ^^

Turok ist Falsch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2008)

Banjo Kazoie??


----------



## Qonix (28. Januar 2008)

Fox?


----------



## Redis (28. Januar 2008)

Noch ein Bild pls XD
Ich möchte ein Spiel spielen! (Zitat: Saw)


----------



## -Josh- (28. Januar 2008)

Beides falsch ^^ 
Tipp: Das Spiel ist ab 16 Jahren


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2008)

Conker's Bad Fur Day

wen ich mich nicht irre ist das von den Banjo Kazoie machern


----------



## Redis (28. Januar 2008)

k ich gebs auf -.-


----------



## -Josh- (28. Januar 2008)

Rexo liegt richtig   Conker´s Bad fur Day !
Geniales Spiel !! umbedingt spielenswert!


----------



## -Josh- (28. Januar 2008)

Nichts neues???


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2008)

find grat nicht´s ein anderer kan uber nehmen


----------



## Flash Shock (28. Januar 2008)

Ok, hier mal was...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redis (28. Januar 2008)

looooool

wenn hier jeder mit solch alten Spielen kommt kann ich gleich einpacken ^^!


----------



## -Josh- (28. Januar 2008)

GTA in schlecht xD?


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2008)

^^ XII oder??

oder wie das auch immer heisst


----------



## Flash Shock (28. Januar 2008)

Schonmal falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt schon so schwer isses nich ^^

Edit: Rexo hat recht, du bist dran ^^

Ich lasses gelten, eig XIII


----------



## Redis (28. Januar 2008)

sicher irgendwas mit Präsident Bush...


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2008)

habs nahmlich ist fur PC

konnt ihr mier 5min geben??sucht schnell etwas


----------



## Flash Shock (28. Januar 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> habs nahmlich ist fur PC
> 
> konnt ihr mier 5min geben??sucht schnell etwas


kk
Wenn nich, ich hab schon eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*altespielerauskram* hmm ^^


----------



## Thront (28. Januar 2008)

5mins sind vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





will     raten ...... raten.... ......will ... ich


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:jaja kommt schon**wirft das bild wie ei stuck fleisch rein**


----------



## -Josh- (28. Januar 2008)

Das hab ich schonmal gesehen ... wie hieß das denn noch ... argh >.<


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2008)

ich habe dieses spiel geliebt


----------



## Flash Shock (28. Januar 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> ich habe dieses spiel geliebt


Sagt mir nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schau später nochmal rein, muss mal essen und lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2008)

las es dier schmecken und las dich nicht ablenken


----------



## Flash Shock (28. Januar 2008)

Thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Essen sauert noch ein bisschen -.-
100er Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (28. Januar 2008)

Ich kenne dieses Spiel! Ich habs selber mal gespielt aber mir fällt der Name nicht ein. Ich glaube Spacedog oderso. Argh. *KopfaufdieTischplattehämmer*


GZ an mein Vorposter

LoL Edit meint das ist mein 111 Post^^


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2008)

Falsch


----------



## -Josh- (28. Januar 2008)

spaceinvader doggydog?


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2008)

arg Falsch

Edit:kommt schon so schwer kan das doch nicht sein


----------



## -Josh- (28. Januar 2008)

doch ... spaceinvader zim?  spacedogplanet? robodog??  was weis denn ich >.<


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2008)

nein nein nein


----------



## -Josh- (28. Januar 2008)

sags bitte ^^ ich weis es nicht !


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2008)

nö erst mussen die anderen auch raten

Edit:ich gebe euch noch 20min dan löse ich auf und nehme ein anderes spiel


----------



## Flash Shock (28. Januar 2008)

Customrobo, Robodog?? :S


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2008)

nö ich gebe euch einen tipp 
ist imJahr 1998 erschienen

Edit:wo bleiben die moderatoren??die konnen es auch mal versuchen^^


----------



## Flash Shock (28. Januar 2008)

Keine Chance bei mir,... noch nie was davon gesehen!
Ich warte aufs nächste Bild


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Januar 2008)

Robodog 2000? 1998 Dalmatiner? Duke Nukem Forever? Chinese food on wheels?


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2008)

3 mal nein 
hier noch ein tipp  wen man einen gegner totet kan man den Korper tauschen 

das musste doch die lösung geben oder?
Edit:in 5min löse ich auf dan kan ein anderer ubernehmen


----------



## -Josh- (28. Januar 2008)

Ne gibt aber nicht die Lösung ^^


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2008)

Edit:sry verlesen


----------



## Mithos (28. Januar 2008)

MDK?


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2008)

ne ich löse jetzt auf

Spacestation Silicon Valley 
irgent einer postet


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2008)

Ach mist..das Bild verräts.. *g*


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2008)

mist wie heisst das no0chmal
wie meinst du das??
/Komplet editiert


----------



## Flash Shock (28. Januar 2008)

International Karate ;D 100%ig.. ich post schonmal mein liebling von früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Januar 2008)

F-Zero für , hmmm, N64? Bzw. F-Zero X.


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2008)

arg ..


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2008)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Flash Shock (28. Januar 2008)

Rexo is reingefallen, Thorrak liegt Goldrichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2008)

ich weis leider-.- nhabe dein Bilkd bei google gerade gefunden


----------



## Flash Shock (28. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thorrak is dran, gogo ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Januar 2008)

So, das Spiel hab ich geschätzte 50mal durchgespielt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2008)

Predator oder AvP fürs SNES?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Predator oder AvP fürs SNES?



Nope, hat nichts mit Alien oder Predator zu tun und bist eine Konsolen-Generation zu hoch.


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Nope, hat nichts mit Alien oder Predator zu tun und bist eine Konsolen-Generation zu hoch.



Mh stimmt - Background-Bitmaps erinnern ans NES oder Master-System. Dachte da an Battletoads oder Turtles.. das Interface kommt mir so bekannt vor *grübel*


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

ich hab zwar keine ahnung,wollte aber nur kurz reinspammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
zam hast nen geilen ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (28. Januar 2008)

°blubb° 


bitte löschen

hier hab ich was irgendwie falsches Zeug geschreiben aktualisieren ftw xDD


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Januar 2008)

k, das ist wohl doch etwas zu schwer.
Das wäre "Space Gun" gewesen. Die Master System Version.

Also kommt jetzt wieder was leichtes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (28. Januar 2008)

Das bild is so klein, da erkennt man ja garnix...


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

irendwas mit wasser und eher was mit krieg ^^ world war 1 pixel style? ^^


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2008)

Magic Carpet


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Magic Carpet



Natürlich.


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

star wars? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> star wars?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Äh ja *g* Aber jetzt noch den Titel des Spiels. :-P


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

game_04 ?

Sieht aber cool aus, würd mich interessieren wie man das spielt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

eines davon?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star-Wars-Spiele

das sind ne menge ;D


----------



## Klunker (28. Januar 2008)

war das öhm...Rebel Assault 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   die chance ist gering avre vorhanden^^

Edit:  Mensch bin ich blöd  Yoda Stories wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Edit:  Mensch bin ich blöd  Yoda Stories wars
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du darfst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Januar 2008)

Bei den ganzen Star Wars Spielen kommt bei mir Frage auf wieso es keine "Wedge Antilles Stories" gibt.
Das sollte schleunigst mal jemand ändern.

Oder "Admiral Ackbar and his 1001 Traps".


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen Star Wars Spielen kommt bei mir Frage auf wieso es keine "Wedge Antilles Stories" gibt.
> Das sollte schleunigst mal jemand ändern.



Es gibt noch die Indiana Jones Desktop Adventures *g*


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2008)

wo bleibt das nexte bild??


----------



## FlixFlux (29. Januar 2008)

Ich bin mal so frei und poste das nächste Bild.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casionara (29. Januar 2008)

sing and swing ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mithos (29. Januar 2008)

Ulala, das ist doch

*Space Channel 5*

War auf meiner ersten DreamOn als spielbare Demo mit drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/€dit: by the way, next pic:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popash (29. Januar 2008)

hghgfgfcbvvgjhgzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde mal glatt behaupten, das ist Soul Reaver oder Turok.


----------



## Mithos (29. Januar 2008)

Popash schrieb:


> hghgfgfcbvvgjhgzt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dreimal falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katafalk (29. Januar 2008)

Das ist ganz klar Shadowman.. (geniales Game übrigens)


----------



## Mithos (29. Januar 2008)

Katafalk schrieb:


> Das ist ganz klar Shadowman.. (geniales Game übrigens)



Jupp


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2008)

wo bleibt das nexte Bild??
will meinen Klassiker rein stellen^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zweiter alltime-fav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Tahow? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Januar 2008)

@ Lurock: nö


----------



## Qonix (29. Januar 2008)

das kenn ich, selbst gezockt, muss was für den SNES sein

Time?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Januar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> das kenn ich, selbst gezockt, muss was für den SNES sein
> 
> Time?



ja snes

nö Time


----------



## Qonix (29. Januar 2008)

Secret of Evermore?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Januar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Secret of Evermore?



nö das war aus seite 42 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Januar 2008)

Teranigma    so jetzt aber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Januar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Teranigma    so jetzt aber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rischtisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (29. Januar 2008)

xD Black & White würde ich sagen wenn da nur die Kröte  wär aber der Ball un der Hase...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Januar 2008)

black & white? 2?


----------



## Qonix (29. Januar 2008)

Jup, Dannie war zu erst und ist somit dran.

Und es ist keinen Hase sondern ein Mensch (oder so) der Holz trägt.


----------



## Dannie (29. Januar 2008)

Ich glaub zwar nicht ,dass es länger als 3Minuten überlebt aber .... 


                  bitte :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Connect Four? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (29. Januar 2008)

Play Connect Four Inside EVE Online



das ist richtig . -richtiger- als luroks schändlicher versuch.


----------



## Kangrim (29. Januar 2008)

Bei dem Black & White lagt ihr alle falsch. Das ist weder Hase noch Mensch das ist der Schimpanse den man auswählen kann. Die Schildkröte ist ein Boss den man bei sonem Minigame besiegen muss. Jetzt wos mir wieder einfällt..... *hektischCD´sdurchsZimmerwerfaufdersuchenachB&W*


----------



## Dannie (29. Januar 2008)

EVE ist das was ich hören wollte ....
Also richtig also ist Thront ist richtig das was Lurock meint kenn ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (29. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2008)

the legacy ^^ kp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Januar 2008)

The Legacy ist ein Art Museum für Spiele mit angaben wann es erschienen ist etc^^

Öhm krieg ich nen tipp k.a^^

Vllt irgent was mit Space   und ist wohl en point & click adventure


----------



## Flash Shock (29. Januar 2008)

Tipp pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2008)

Das ist Roger Wilco, also ist das irgendein Space Quest Teil ... Teil 6?


----------



## Thront (29. Januar 2008)

ja verdammt....teil 6

aber:  ein siebter Teil ist in Arbeit. *jubeljubelfreufreu*


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2008)

BILD!!!


----------



## Theroas (29. Januar 2008)

http://www.sq7.org/ (Fanprojekt)
------

Ein RIESENTHREAD.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In Ungewissheit ob dieser Meilenstein multimedialer Ergötzung schon dran war:

Aus welchem Spiel ist dieser heitere Geselle?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Es ist NICHT Thralls Opa aus der Zukunft!)


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2008)

ist es nicht an Zam??


----------



## Theroas (29. Januar 2008)

Pst, der schläft sicher!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2008)

-.- glaube eh nicht guckt bestimmt Uri gehler^^


----------



## Succubie (30. Januar 2008)

mal wieder was zum thread: ist das viech da nicht aus dem spiel Wing Commander? mein schon, sagts mir wenn ich falsch liegen sollte


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. Januar 2008)

Jo, das müsste ein Kilrathi aus Wing Commander sein.
Glaub ab "Heart of the Tiger" gabs diese urhässlichen Power Rangers Kostüme.

Zum Glück hab ich das erst wieder mit Prophecy gespielt^^


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Jo, das müsste ein Kilrathi aus Wing Commander.
> Glaub ab "Heart of the Tiger" gabs diese urhässlichen Power Rangers Kostüme.
> 
> Zum Glück hab ich das erst wieder mit Prophecy gespielt^^



WAS? Du hast das sehr geniale Price of Freedom verpasst? Die Filmsequenzen überboten den WC-Film bei weitem. *g*


----------



## Theroas (30. Januar 2008)

Succubie hat gewonnen.

Und ZAM hat definitiv Recht mit Price of Freedom.

Prophecy war auch gut, nur leider ohne Mark 'Luke' Hamill.

Sowas würd ich mir mal wieder wünschen.. Weltraumballerei mit Film drumrum.
Scheint aber tot zu sein, das Genre... 
Hobbes Verrat hat mich damals schwer getroffen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Go Succubie, Go ZAM


----------



## Valfara (30. Januar 2008)

Wenn keiner macht, mach ich halt. *g* Ich denke, es ist auch recht einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megatherion (30. Januar 2008)

Das ist einfach, müsste Vampire: Bloodlines sein.


----------



## Valfara (30. Januar 2008)

Sag ich doch, dass es einfach ist. Das ist natürlich richtig. 

Ich sollte das mal wieder spielen... *g*


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Prophecy war auch gut, nur leider ohne Mark 'Luke' Hamill.



Mh doch - er ist etwa in der Mitte des Spiels (nicht der Free-Online-Mode) mit dir unterwegs und verschwindet anschließend auf eigentlich verlassenen Station, was wohl das nicht entgültige Ende seines Mitwirkens in dem Spiel einläuten sollte. 

Smudos Auftritt in dem Spiel war aber.. naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*


----------



## Theroas (30. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh doch - er ist etwa in der Mitte des Spiels (nicht der Free-Online-Mode) mit dir unterwegs und verschwindet anschließend auf eigentlich verlassenen Station, was wohl das nicht entgültige Ende seines Mitwirkens in dem Spiel einläuten sollte.
> 
> Smudos Auftritt in dem Spiel war aber.. naja
> 
> ...



Ich erinnere mich dunkel.. und ich erinnere mich auch dunkel, daß das Abschleppen als Jungspunt auch nicht mehr so spannend war. Wobeis da glaub ich auch nur eine zum abschleppen gab. Nicht so mit Auswahl: Mechanikerin oder Pilotin.

Was Smudo da sollte hab ich auch nie verstanden.


PS: Vampire Bloodlines ist ein RIESEN Spiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Januar 2008)

Ich nehm mir dann mal die Freiheit ein neues Bild zu posten. Nicht das dieser faszinierende Thread, der mein jämmerliches Leben versüsst, klammheimlich absäuft.

Ein Klassiker




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur die Jump&Run Einlagen fand ich nervig.

Edit: Dann halt so^^


----------



## se_BASTET (31. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da ist wohl was schief gegangen? ??


----------



## Blackseven (31. Januar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ich nehm mir dann mal die Freiheit ein neues Bild zu posten. Nicht das dieser faszinierende Thread, der mein jämmerliches Leben versüsst, klammheimlich absäuft.
> 
> Ein Klassiker
> 
> ...




Würde ich ganz sponatn sagen NORD UND SÜD für den amiga!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Januar 2008)

Blackseven schrieb:


> Würde ich ganz sponatn sagen NORD UND SÜD für den amiga!



Richtig, du bist dran.


----------



## Blackseven (31. Januar 2008)

Na da kram ich doch mal nen klassiker raus das ich früher immer und immer wieder gespielt habe. 

Aber nie durch kam weil das speichern nicht ging... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (31. Januar 2008)

schlicht und einfach jurassic park fürs snes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackseven (31. Januar 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> schlicht und einfach jurassic park fürs snes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Boar das ging ja schnell hätte ich dann doch lieber harvest  Moon nehmen sollen für SNES. Aber du liegts völlig richtig... 

Das war aber auch nen geiles Game. Bist du da durch gekommen?


----------



## se_BASTET (31. Januar 2008)

nei, hab ich nicht durch. war aber nie so der fan der jurrasic parc spiele, auch nicht die damaligen für den gameboy... harvest moon fand ich da schon wesentlich cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so und wenn wir einmal bei sauriern sind, hier noch einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (31. Januar 2008)

Mario Kart fürs snes?


----------



## Blackseven (31. Januar 2008)

Jo definitiv Mario Kart für SNES.

Wenn ich die Grafik so sehe muss ich ehrlich sagen wie geil da wegen das N64 war...


----------



## se_BASTET (31. Januar 2008)

und der zuschlag geht an Kangrim.
bitte sehr du bist an der reihe ...


edit: @blackseven die snes grafik ist einfach mal klassik und der absolute hammer. ich hab diese 2d spiele lieber als das meiste was heute rauskommt. das erinnert einfach mal an kindheitstage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (31. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




xD ganz nice Spiel


----------



## se_BASTET (31. Januar 2008)

Blobby Volley


----------



## Kangrim (31. Januar 2008)

Richtig du bist^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Januar 2008)

Ne, das ist Dead or Alive Xtreme Beach Volleyball. Ich seh doch ganz klar die heißen Kurven.


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2008)

Erst war ich zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann habe ich auch noch den Namen mit Bubble Bobble verwechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und zu guter letzt ausversehen die Antwort von se_Bastet editiert statt zu antworten *g*


----------



## se_BASTET (31. Januar 2008)

argg, hab mich schon gewundert, hatte ja eigentlich bissel mehr geschrieben gehabt.

naja egal, das nächste bild is nen bissel knifflig, da gabs so viele von der serie, würd gern den korrekten namen haben... wer weiß es?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (31. Januar 2008)

Dragonball Z - Budokai


----------



## Elazaar (31. Januar 2008)

Ich denke mal eher

Dragonball Final Bout 

Falls richtig: Darf gerne jemand anderes weiter machen, hab grad keine Lust. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (31. Januar 2008)

Elazaar hat Recht, also der nächste darf dann ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (31. Januar 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> Elazaar hat Recht, also der nächste darf dann ran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok dann bin ich mal so dreist.


----------



## Qonix (31. Januar 2008)

Habbo Hotel  (oder wie das heist)


----------



## Incontemtio (31. Januar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Habbo Hotel  (oder wie das heist)



Nö. Das ist es nicht.


----------



## Elazaar (31. Januar 2008)

Twinsen's Odyssey ?

Falls richtig: Schnellste darf weiter machen...muss jetzt weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Januar 2008)

LBA - Little Big Adventure


----------



## Incontemtio (31. Januar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> LBA - Little Big Adventure



Jo richtig, kannst weiter manchen.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (31. Januar 2008)

irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor :-)

ich komm aber nich drauf *wein*
(würd doch sogern mal eins erraten und dann selber posten..)


----------



## Incontemtio (31. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> würd doch sogern mal eins erraten und dann selber posten..



Du musst es manchen wie ich, einfach warten bis jemand etwas erraten hat, aber nicht selber posten will.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Januar 2008)

kleiner Tipp:
Das Spiel hat keine Jugendfreigabe und ist über 10 Jahre alt.


----------



## Ciliu (31. Januar 2008)

* ICH KOMME NICHT DRAUF WAAAH *


----------



## Valfara (31. Januar 2008)

Phantasmagoria?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Januar 2008)

Valfara schrieb:


> Phantasmagoria?



jup^^


----------



## Valfara (31. Januar 2008)

Ich hab es zwar nie gespielt, aber ich wollte es immer spielen. *g* Heute läuft es auf meinem Computer vermutlich nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal was vielleicht ein bisschen schwereres:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, ich bin jetzt im Bett, schau aber morgen früh wieder rein. *g*


----------



## se_BASTET (1. Februar 2008)

ist das       myst 2  - Riven    ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> ist das       myst 2  - Riven    ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jep, glaub ich auch... obwohl mir damals die Grafik schlechter vorkam, als auf dem Bild... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (1. Februar 2008)

hmm, da scheint Valfara wohl was verschlafen zu haben o.O ... so lange keine antwort.

aber die grafik von riven war damals der hammer, bloss waren ja leider fast alles unbewegte bilder...
außerdem ist das spiel bei weitem nicht an das erste myst rangekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenns richtig war darfst du lurock, da mir langsam die bilder ausgehen und ich dann auch demnächst ins wochenende machen werde. 

bb


----------



## Dannie (1. Februar 2008)

Na ja der ist nicht mehr da ....
ich übernehme einfach ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kann ich gut )


 /edit : ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das bild reich noch nach


----------



## Valfara (1. Februar 2008)

Ich hab nicht veschlafen, ich war zu früh für euch, heute morgen um 6 war nämlich noch keine Antwort da. *g*

Und Riven ist leider falsch, wenn es auch schon die richtige Richtung ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (1. Februar 2008)

ohh stimmt es ist:  Myst 4 - Revelation ...
deshalb ist die grafik auch besser als bei dem 2.teil.

das bild von valfara kommt sogar wenn man bei google danach sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valfara (1. Februar 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> ohh stimmt es ist:  Myst 4 - Revelation ...
> deshalb ist die grafik auch besser als bei dem 2.teil.
> 
> das bild von valfara kommt sogar wenn man bei google danach sucht
> ...



Jep, das stimmt, wobei man sagen muss das die Grafik von allen Mystspielen wirklich Sahne ist. Vor allem für das Alter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich findet man das bei Google, was meinst du, wo ich das herhabe? *g*


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2008)

Ich mach mal weiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (2. Februar 2008)

phu also ich hab nur eine vermutung , obwohl ich glaube des des Falsch ist
Black and White

wegen 
1. Perspektive
2.die kleinen Mänchen
3. die Häuser

aber eher unwarscheinlich ,tippe aber auf Strategie


----------



## Thront (2. Februar 2008)

dungeon keeper 2


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> dungeon keeper 2



Exakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btw. deine Signatur macht mir Angst... das ist optische Grausamkeit... *g*


----------



## Thront (2. Februar 2008)

nur weil sie nicht beamen kann und niemals gegen die klingonen gekämpft hat?
das ist mir nicht wichtig, also lass britney in ruhe du schuft.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. Februar 2008)

Alice im Wunderland?


----------



## Thront (2. Februar 2008)

ich will nicht das lurock drankommt.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2008)

ach wie heist das game .. 

mom ich weis welches gibt gleich edit ;D muahaha


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2008)

Medievil: Die Rückkehr für psp


----------



## Lurock (2. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ich will nicht das lurock drankommt.


Hey, du hast das Bild geändert, dann schreibs wenigstens dazu.
Außerdem find ich das gemein, dass ich net dran kommen darf.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...ich.... ...ich hasse... ...dich.... *schnief*


----------



## Thront (2. Februar 2008)

Minastirit : richtig

lurock war falsch. wie immer.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2008)

so eins für lurock ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.konsolen.net/tests/xbox/images/...reas_xbox_1.jpg


----------



## Lurock (2. Februar 2008)

IPB Bild?


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2008)

was? ich hab nen bild .. tipp ist gta san anderas Xd


----------



## Lurock (2. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was? ich hab nen bild ..


Nö, die Seite ist direkt fertig geladen, aber Bild ist da keins... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich weiß aber trotzdem, dass das GTA - San Andreas ist...


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2008)

xD go lurock nun kannst du auch entlich ma ^^ weis auch ned naja unterndrann wär dernormale link gewesen noh ;D


----------



## Lurock (2. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duni (2. Februar 2008)

Lasher Corral?

Edit: Steht oben rechts in der Ecke


----------



## Lurock (2. Februar 2008)

Jo, steht da, ist aber falsch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (2. Februar 2008)

Mythos?


----------



## Duni (2. Februar 2008)

Jo, Mythos^^
Hät ich mal auf den Link des Bildes geklickt...
Sind Alpha Screenshots^^


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (2. Februar 2008)

ich verfolge den threat heut schon nu, und gucke grad durch zufall auf ne mythos fansite und seh n screen----
*in annes kopf* :" mooooooment den mauszeiger hatse doch heut schon iwo gesehe!"

tjaaa 
nu von mir was nech?


----------



## Lurock (2. Februar 2008)

gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:


> Mythos?


Jo, it's u turn.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (2. Februar 2008)

so mal gucken ob das mit dem bild so klappt:


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2008)

scahut aus wie ne billig kopie von zelda .. hmm


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (2. Februar 2008)

nene, war ein sehr schönes spiel, mit viel handlung ....glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2008)

also irgend ein zelda ändliches game das französisch ist .. kommt mir irgendwie gar keins in den sinn .. zam weis es sicher glaub ich ;D


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2008)

das ist doch Time für SNES

und es ist keine billige Kopie von Zelda sonder ein HAMMER geiles Spiel


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2008)

Das ist Illusions of Time? Hab ich ein bisschen anders in Erinnerung *g*


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist Illusions of Time? Hab ich ein bisschen anders in Erinnerung *g*


Ist es aber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geh mal Google und gib "Illusions of Time" ein und schon siehste Bilder mit dem gleichen Typ und Spieloberfläche.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ist es aber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja mein SNES staubt im Garten meiner Eltern vor sich hin. *g*


----------



## Thront (2. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Naja mein SNES staubt im Garten meiner Eltern vor sich hin. *g*




du weisst das du dafür in die hölle kommst ?


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (2. Februar 2008)

iotime ist auch richtig, war halt ein frz screenie den ich da gefunden habe.....sry, für die späte antwort ^^"


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

nächstes bild bitte!
sonst stell ich eins rein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> du weisst das du dafür in die hölle kommst ?



Wieso? Er ist keinesfalls einsam - der alte MegaDrive leistet ihm gesellschaft. *g*


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

Hi ZAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (2. Februar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Siedler 2 oder

Die Siedler 3


----------



## Schleppel (2. Februar 2008)

ich seh zwar das bild nicht (damn imageshack, geht hier nicht) aber zwischen siedler2 und siedler 3 ist so ein grundlegender unterschied....das sollte eindeutig sein....alle nach dem 2er sind verwechselbar^^


----------



## EuropeanOnion (2. Februar 2008)

Siedler 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



S2 war noch oben perpsektive mit weniger detailgetreuen felsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



waren aber beide trotzdem gut, s4 war au noch schön, aber jetzt geht die Quali meiner Meinung nach steil bergab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greez


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2008)

EuropeanOnion schrieb:


> Siedler 3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ganz genau

du bist dran


----------



## EuropeanOnion (2. Februar 2008)

Bitteschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greez
Zwiebel


P.S.: Tip: war (wie soviele andere auch) n klasse Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /Ists immernoch


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2008)

Age of Empires 1?


----------



## EuropeanOnion (3. Februar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Age of Empires 1?




nope  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, kommt schon, mit mehr Begeisterung^^


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2008)

na dann Empire Earth


----------



## EuropeanOnion (3. Februar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> na dann Empire Earth


 hmm, kleiner Tip: Name enthält kein "Empire"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  -->weiterraten


----------



## Erlus (3. Februar 2008)

Sieht aus wie Rom (welcher Teil, kA)


----------



## EuropeanOnion (3. Februar 2008)

Thema erkannt, Spiel nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

->weiterraten (sry, aber mir is langweilig)^^


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2008)

ich hab keine Ahnung


----------



## Thront (3. Februar 2008)

ceasar 1 2 oder 3


eines davon ist es.


----------



## Erlus (3. Februar 2008)

Argh, es ist Caeser
Kenn das Spiel nämlich, war beim Namen net sicher ^^


----------



## EuropeanOnion (3. Februar 2008)

kommen der Sache näher, ganzer Namen?^^

P.S.: mach ma /edit und schreib noch n "e" zwischen a und s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann noch welche Version^^


----------



## Erlus (3. Februar 2008)

Naja, denk ma das is Caesar III
Mehr fällt mir au net ein


----------



## EuropeanOnion (3. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann zeig ma was du drauf hast (erkennt man am besten an der Side-bar, die wurde mit jeder Version grafisch verändert^^)

Greez
Zwiebel


----------



## Erlus (3. Februar 2008)

Na dann ma hier


Klick Mich


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (3. Februar 2008)

oahrg das hat ich mal ausgeliehen ..aber wie ist das noch ...man war da son fiesling und musste sich durch die stadt schalgen ..oder?


----------



## Erlus (3. Februar 2008)

gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:


> oahrg das hat ich mal ausgeliehen ..aber wie ist das noch ...man war da son fiesling und musste sich durch die stadt schalgen ..oder?



Öhm, ne, man war da kein Fiesling. Aber man musste sich durch ne Stadt schlagen ^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

Um das hier gehts an die die kein bock haben auf link klicken ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das hab ich irgendwo mal gesehen .. war es ein klick adventure?


----------



## Erlus (3. Februar 2008)

Nein, kein klick adventure. Is n Fantasy Rollenspiel.


----------



## Schleppel (3. Februar 2008)

magste nicht mit nen andeeren uploader drauf geben,ggg hier auf der arbeit geht imageshack nich

edit:
-tjoa nu bin ich auch weg-


----------



## Jockurt (3. Februar 2008)

die Bilder oben links in der Ecke sehen aus wie vom Diskworld-Spiel
keine Ahnung ob das stimmt.

das war auf jeden fall cool. mit Rincewind durch Ankh-Morpork rennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlixFlux (3. Februar 2008)

Ich mein ich hatte mal ein Spiel, das den Namen ''*Silver*'' trug und zufällig genauso aussah wie dies hier. Also, ich tippe: ''Silver''  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (3. Februar 2008)

Ceasar III ?


----------



## FlixFlux (3. Februar 2008)

Für alle, die nicht zurückgeschaut haben.
Ich lös mal auf: *''Silver'' * 

Und hier gleich der nächste Screenshot.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valfara (3. Februar 2008)

Das sieht irgendwie wie Silent Hill aus...


----------



## FlixFlux (3. Februar 2008)

Valfara schrieb:


> Das sieht irgendwie wie Silent Hill aus...



Das ist es aber nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (3. Februar 2008)

FlixFlux schrieb:


> Das ist es aber nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Das" ist aber auch ein Film.


----------



## Thront (3. Februar 2008)

alone in the dark ?


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (3. Februar 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> "Das" ist aber auch ein Film.




es gab erst die silent hill spielreihe und DANN den film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vllt einer der resi teile?


----------



## Thront (3. Februar 2008)

sunrise?


----------



## FlixFlux (3. Februar 2008)

Ich geb mal einen Tipp:

Das Spiel basiert auf einer Kurzgeschichte von H.P. L**ec*a*t.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (3. Februar 2008)

hmm..darkness within ..war das überhaupt mit/von lovecraft? ..


----------



## FlixFlux (3. Februar 2008)

gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:


> hmm..darkness within ..war das überhaupt mit/von lovecraft? ..



Das war es, jep. Aber auf dem Screenshot ist ein anderes Spiel dargestellt. 
Gespielt wird es übrigens aus der Ego-Perspektive. 
Erschienen ist es hierzulande im März 2006 auf dem PC und der XBox.

So, genug verraten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (3. Februar 2008)

argh ich wollt doch so gerne gewinnen da ich noch so einen schönen screenie hätte :3


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2008)

Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth


----------



## FlixFlux (3. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth




Richtig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (3. Februar 2008)

jetzt kommt von zam wieder n screen auser steinzeit denn wa nicht kennen ;*


----------



## FlixFlux (3. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth




Richtig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlixFlux (3. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth




Richtig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab die Demo des Öfteren gespielt, die Zwischensequenzen waren damals einfach überragend und stimmig und dann hatte es noch Sprachausgabe :X, auch wenn nur auf Englisch . Aber als ich damals mit dem zusammengesparten Taschengeld im Geschäft stand hatte ich die Wahl ... 80DM für Ultima 8 oder 120 DM für das Spiel.


----------



## FlixFlux (3. Februar 2008)

arrgh.. Sorry für's Spammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (3. Februar 2008)

öööhm----lands of lore


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> öööhm----lands of lore


Nein - ein spiel mit Dinosauriern.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Februar 2008)

Hmm, ein Spiel mit Dinosauriern.
Lost Eden?

Würde zeitlich und grafisch passen, nur der lustige Geselle passt mir da irgendwie nicht rein.


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Hmm, ein Spiel mit Dinosauriern.
> Lost Eden?
> 
> Würde zeitlich und grafisch passen, nur der lustige Geselle passt mir da irgendwie nicht rein.



Jup :-)


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Februar 2008)

Zu zweit war das ne absolute Gaudi.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Zu zweit war das ne absolute Gaudi.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hab ich mit nem Kumpel früher an einem Rechner gespielt - ich hab den Namen vergessen. OO


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

von dem game gibts doch ne gameboy version .. ach wie heist das nur battle tank wars irgend sowas -.-


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

kommt mir auch bekannt vor..


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (4. Februar 2008)

Gameboy Version gabs davon meines Wissens nicht.
Nur 3DO, Playstation und Windows.

kleiner Tip:
Brennende Ware sollte man zurückgeben.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (4. Februar 2008)

Ok, ich lös mal auf. Das wäre "Return Fire" gewesen.

Kann jemand anders weitermachen, mir fällt grad nix ein.


----------



## FlixFlux (4. Februar 2008)

Das ist deine Chance gloriaXdiesXlive !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (4. Februar 2008)

Da mal wieder scheinbar niemand will komme ich eben nochmal ran. Diesmal etwas schwerer.


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

maniac manson ?? ^^


----------



## se_BASTET (5. Februar 2008)

hmm nee maniac manson ist doch viel älter und schaut ganz anders aus...
aber zugegeben das adventure da kenn ich echt mal nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (5. Februar 2008)

@ flix..mist ich war zu langsam xD ..aber danke dir..und "gloria" reicht auch ...sonst müht man sich ja so ab ^^

@ topic..hm mist spiel kenn ich ned *grübel*


----------



## Valfara (5. Februar 2008)

Es sieht von der Art her sehr nach einem LucasArts-Adventure aus, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es eines ist, dass ich gespielt habe...


----------



## RubenPlinius (5. Februar 2008)

the dig?


----------



## Besieger (5. Februar 2008)

mhh day of the tentacle?


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2008)

Antworten: "maniac manson, the dig, day of the tentacle" - Leute, habt Ihr die Spiele noch nie gesehen? *g* Manchmal tut raten weh. *g*


----------



## Valfara (6. Februar 2008)

Ich schon, deswegen weiß ich auch, dass es die nicht sind. *g* Aber es wäre nett, wenn es noch irgendeinen Tipp geben würde, da ich keine Ahnung habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Antworten: "maniac manson, the dig, day of the tentacle" - Leute, habt Ihr die Spiele noch nie gesehen? *g* Manchmal tut raten weh. *g*




Google Zeigt neu auch Bilder an .. naja ich was das Game trozdem ned ;D


----------



## Ianvalor (6. Februar 2008)

Das hat eher was von Flight of the Amazon Queen oder sowas... LucasArts Adventures sahen ganz anders aus... :-)


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2008)

Die gegebene Zeit ist um, Tipps gabs auch keine. Ich mach mal weiter. *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (6. Februar 2008)

Clive Barker's Undying

Edit: Ich such grad n Screenshot...

Edit 2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (6. Februar 2008)

GUN =?


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (6. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> GUN =?



nope




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2008)

call of juraz?


----------



## FlixFlux (6. Februar 2008)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist das Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth. 
Das Spiel wurde von mir schon gepostet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , sofern ich richtig liege.


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2008)

FlixFlux schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist das Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth.
> Das Spiel wurde von mir schon gepostet.
> 
> 
> ...



War es vielleicht sogar der gleiche Screenshot? Das Bild kommt mir so bekannt vor *g*


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (6. Februar 2008)

der gleiche screenshot isses nicht ...und obs das gleiche spiel ist , müsstet ihr entscheiden ^^


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (7. Februar 2008)

mäh, jo ist das game...
hätte mir evtl mal den ganzen thread anschauen sollen... =(


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2008)

Wenn jemand  Bock hat kann er/sie sich ja die Mühe machen und alle bisherigen Spiele zusammentragen, die ich dann im Eröffnungsposting festhalte *g*


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (7. Februar 2008)

flixflux its your turn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Februar 2008)

Häh,Häh, *Schnauf*  Hier Chef, Wie Sie es wollten. Chronologisch abgetippt,*Keuch*.
Bekomm ich jetzt ein Fleißbildchen?


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Häh,Häh, *Schnauf*  Hier Chef, Wie Sie es wollten. Chronologisch abgetippt,*Keuch*.
> Bekomm ich jetzt ein Fleißbildchen?



o0 Du bist KRANK! *g* 
*Ins Heftchen stempel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlixFlux (7. Februar 2008)

Gloria, ich überlass dir den nächsten Screenie, es sei denn jemand ist schneller.


----------



## Besieger (7. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zur abwechslung ma was leichtes


----------



## Klunker (7. Februar 2008)

Söldner    Marine corps  oder Secret Wars oder so ähnlich.

Sollte das stimmen überlasse ich mein bild Gloria  dann kann endlich das bild geposted werden^^


----------



## Besieger (7. Februar 2008)

jo stimmt war wohl bissle zu einfach hätte hier noch was naja schwieriges aber gloria hat geren vortritt.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Februar 2008)

Mach hinne, Gloria. Ich bin grad auf Nikotin Entzug. Will was raten dürfen.... sonst fress ich alle Packungen Kaugummi auf einmal.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (7. Februar 2008)

sry sry sry ...so grad dabei ...das ist hoffe ich schwer ^^

so entschuldige dass ich nu das spiel so aufgehalten habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber danke dass ich durfte *busserl*


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Februar 2008)

Bibi und Tina - Abenteuer auf dem Reiterhof 2?
Cross Country?
Military 5?

Keinen Plan, irgendwas mit Ferden.


----------



## Klunker (7. Februar 2008)

Bissel kein  schaut für mich wie ein Renn Spiel oder ein Hack n Slay aus^^

Bekome ich nen Tipp ? *lüg guck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EDIT: Ach das ist ein Pferd das über einen Baum springt...dachte das wäre ein Monster oder sowas^^


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (7. Februar 2008)

es ist ein spiel das mit pferden zu utn hat das ist richtig, hat langweiligen einzelspieler modus und lustigen multiplayer ^^


----------



## Besieger (7. Februar 2008)

mhhhhhhhhhhhh vllt irgend en olympia spiel kannd es sein?


----------



## Klunker (7. Februar 2008)

Ich Tipp mal  Welt der Pferde  oder Horse riding?^^


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (7. Februar 2008)

nein es hat nur was mit pferden zu tun ohne olympia ^^

englisch ist ned schlecht ^^


----------



## Klunker (7. Februar 2008)

The Fabulous World of Horses     Das ist wirklich mal eine harte Nuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (7. Februar 2008)

ne ohne horse im namen =P


----------



## Klunker (7. Februar 2008)

Riding Star?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlixFlux (7. Februar 2008)

Was ist das denn? Sieht aus wie Pferderennen Mobile Version?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Alles klar, hat sich erledigt. Vorposter hats glaub ich.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (7. Februar 2008)

KLUNKER hat recht !! gz gz ^^


----------



## Besieger (7. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (7. Februar 2008)

Danke Danke^^   so hier dann mal ein Neues   sehr sehr sehr leicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (7. Februar 2008)

wo?


----------



## Besieger (7. Februar 2008)

oha glaub so leicht wird des nich


----------



## Besieger (7. Februar 2008)

tomb raider?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Februar 2008)

Tiefschwarze Grotte


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> tiefschwarze grotte


Jep,

also WoW!


----------



## Besieger (7. Februar 2008)

mhhh wird wohl stimmen


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Februar 2008)

Ich nehm einfach mal an dass es stimmt. Lurocks Bestätigung reicht mir^^

sollte auch nicht zu schwer sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls es jemand hat nicht auf Bestätigung von mir warten, gleich weiter.


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ich nehm einfach mal an dass es stimmt. Lurocks Bestätigung reicht mir^^
> 
> sollte auch nicht zu schwer sein
> 
> ...


1. Danke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Zelda?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Zelda?



Nein, ich hab mir hier auch mal den Spaß mit dem Bildnamen erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab mir hier auch mal den Spaß mit dem Bildnamen erlaubt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*kopf -> tischplatte*


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (8. Februar 2008)

ich glaub das hiess "Mystic Quest"


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Februar 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> "Mystic Quest"



richtig, Olé


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (8. Februar 2008)

Dann hier mal eins meiner ersten Jump'n'Run Games, damals noch in Schwarz/gelb-Monochrom-Grafik gespielt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlixFlux (8. Februar 2008)

Final Fantasy 1 a.k.a Mystic Quest

Edit: Zu spät -.-


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (8. Februar 2008)

zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Februar 2008)

Ich seh dein Bild nicht, argatosch - kannst noch einen Link dazupacken?


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (8. Februar 2008)

Das gesuchte Bild 

Versuchs mal so


Edit: Ansonsten findest du unten eine Alternative


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (8. Februar 2008)

Da ich ins Bett will, löse ich mal auf:

BAD CAT


Der Nächste, der möchte, darf weitermachen.


----------



## AkiraSun (8. Februar 2008)

juhu ich ich *g*

hier mal mein Pic *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eines meiner ersten RPG´s immer noch ein muß finde ich, mit 12 Disketten o,O


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

das doofe game hatt ich mit besserer qualität mal .. pixelblöcke und so -.-

doofes labyrint spiel .. wie heist das nur ^^ -.-


----------



## AkiraSun (8. Februar 2008)

für die damalige zeit war das ein Renner,
zumal es sehr komplex war, man konnte sogar auf nen Greifen fliegen.
mir liegt heut noch die Musik im Ohr *g*


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

AkiraSun schrieb:


> für die damalige zeit war das ein Renner,
> zumal es sehr komplex war, man konnte sogar auf nen Greifen fliegen.
> mir liegt heut noch die Musik im Ohr *g*




Oo dann isses ned das was ich meinnte ^^ bei mri war nur ein labyrint mit so paar mobs .. und da es anderst langweilig war hab ich es gelöscht Xd


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2008)

Es ist kein Ultima-Teil - es erinnert mich Swords & Serpents aufm NES.... 
Es ist auch kein Teil der Wizardry-Reihe.. mh
Auch für nen alten Might & Magic sieht es zu "unspektatuklär" aus.

Ich würde sagen es ist Amberstar.


----------



## AkiraSun (8. Februar 2008)

Och man wieder Richtig ZAM.
aber schön das es noch einer kennt *g*

also weiter---->


----------



## Gnomanikus (8. Februar 2008)

Da ZAM wohl keine lust hat oder in den unendlichen Weiten der Buffed-Redaktion verschollen ist, erlaube ich mir mal ihm zu helfen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (8. Februar 2008)

mhh sim city...wohl eher nich mhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Klunker (8. Februar 2008)

Crane ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomanikus (8. Februar 2008)

Kleiner Tipp, es ist weder Sim City, noch irgend ein C & C. Herausgekommen ist es im Jahre 1997.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das da "Crane" steh hat ist ganz einfach zu erklären, er wurde im Spiel ausgewählt, ^^.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Februar 2008)

1997... hmmmm...

ich hab das spiel glaub ich noch nie zuvor gesehen und ich kann mich auch auf den ersten Blick nicht mal entscheiden ob es ein Echzeit Strategie oder ein Aufbau Spiel ist.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (8. Februar 2008)

Outpost?


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2008)

Gnomanikus schrieb:


> Da ZAM wohl keine lust hat oder in den unendlichen Weiten der Buffed-Redaktion verschollen ist, erlaube ich mir mal ihm zu helfen:



Mit "Lust" hat das nichts zu tun - Arbeiten.... schonmal gehört? *g*


----------



## Gnomanikus (8. Februar 2008)

Was ist denn bitte schön "Arbeit"? Hab ich ja noch nie gehört.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und nein Outpost ist es auch nicht, sagt bloß, das kennt echt keiner....


----------



## Dalmus (8. Februar 2008)

Gnomanikus schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitte schön "Arbeit"? Hab ich ja noch nie gehört.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Doch, ich kenne das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich zermartere mir die ganze Zeit den Kopf, weil mir der Name nicht mehr einfällt...


----------



## Ianvalor (8. Februar 2008)

Transport Tycoon in irgendner Deluxe-Version, wenn´s von '97 ist?


----------



## Gnomanikus (8. Februar 2008)

Noch ein paar Hilfestellungen: 

1. hat es nichts mit Transport Tycoon zu tun

2. ist es eine Mischung aus Aufbau-, Strategie- und  Echtzeitspiel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und mit ein paar Tricks kann ich es sogar auf meinem XP-Rechner spielen.

--> Name: E-_-y  N-t_-_s <-- kommt echt keiner drauf???


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Doch, ich kenne das.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ianvalor (8. Februar 2008)

Ich könnte schwören, die Grafik schonmal wo gesehen zu haben... aber dein Namenstipp sagt mir so rein gar nichts...


----------



## Dalmus (9. Februar 2008)

Also wenn der Namenstipp stimmig ist, dann ist es mit Sicherheit nicht das Spiel dessen Name mir auf der Zunge liegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spiel wurde auch nicht von irgendeinem Ministerium gesponsort, oder?
Edit: Ok, allein durch das Wort "Crane" schon ausgeschlossen...
Ich geb's auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit2: Ich glaube ich hatte Capitalism im Kopf, aber das haut dann mit dem Namenstipp nicht hin...
Aber der Gebäude unten rechts, das kenne ich definitiv. Ich weiß, daß ich das verdammte Spiel kenne *haare rauf*


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Februar 2008)

Ok, gefunden hab ichs aber sagt mir wirklich nichts.

Immerhin gibt es das bereits kostenlos zum download, vielleicht kuck ich da mal rein.

Ich lass mal weiterraten, vllt kommt dalmus ja noch drauf^^


----------



## Gnomanikus (9. Februar 2008)

Muss auch dazu sagen, das ich es vor ein paar Jahren bei einem Bekannten im Regal einsam und verlassen daliegen hab sehen, da er damit nichts mehr anfangen konnte hat er es mir geschenkt. Kannte es vorher auch nicht.

*ein paar Packungen graue Zellen verteil*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlixFlux (9. Februar 2008)

Auflösung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Februar 2008)

FlixFlux schrieb:


> Auflösung!



Ok, das Spiel heißt Enemy Nations.
Interessanterweise hat es gute bis sehr gute Kritiken bekommen, allerdings ist der Publisher kurz nach Veröffentlichung aufgelöst worden. Weshalb das Spiel nur noch über die Webseite des Entwicklers erhältlich war.

Und das neue




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (9. Februar 2008)

boah wieder son sience fiction teil.....


----------



## Dalmus (9. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ok, das Spiel heißt Enemy Nations.
> Interessanterweise hat es gute bis sehr gute Kritiken bekommen, allerdings ist der Publisher kurz nach Veröffentlichung aufgelöst worden. Weshalb das Spiel nur noch über die Webseite des Entwicklers erhältlich war.


Ich wußte doch das kenne ich.^^
War glaub ich auch mal auf irgendeiner Heft-CD drauf - glaube daher hatte ich es.
Das neue Bild sagt mir gar nix... Was für ein Glück, da bleibt mein Kopf erstmal verschont. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomanikus (9. Februar 2008)

Jep, das stimmt, das Spiel nennt sich Enemy Nations.

Dann mach mal weiter --> Thorrak Dun Morogh


----------



## Duni (9. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ok, das Spiel heißt Enemy Nations.
> Interessanterweise hat es gute bis sehr gute Kritiken bekommen, allerdings ist der Publisher kurz nach Veröffentlichung aufgelöst worden. Weshalb das Spiel nur noch über die Webseite des Entwicklers erhältlich war.
> 
> Und das neue
> ...


Battlechess?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (9. Februar 2008)

irgendwas mit pioneer?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Februar 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> irgendwas mit pioneer?


nope


> Battlechess?^^


fast^^

Tipps:
- 1995 erschienen
- Name besteht aus einem Wort und hört mit "y" auf


----------



## PiGrimar (9. Februar 2008)

*Ascendancy*

ist das schon wieder 13 jahre her ? was die Zeit vergeht ^^


----------



## Duni (9. Februar 2008)

Battlechessiv^^


----------



## PiGrimar (9. Februar 2008)

Duni schrieb:


> Battlechessiv^^



*mitdemkopfschütteln* und in dem Wort Battlechessiv das *y* suchen.


----------



## Duni (9. Februar 2008)

achso, y, hab v gelesen xDD


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Februar 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> *Ascendancy*
> 
> ist das schon wieder 13 jahre her ? was die Zeit vergeht ^^


korrekt


----------



## PiGrimar (9. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. der Kerl Links hinten mit der Sonnenbrille, spielt die Hauprolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (9. Februar 2008)

The Legacy?


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (9. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> The Legacy?



Da fällt doch immer wieder einer drauf rein ^^


----------



## PiGrimar (9. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> The Legacy?



??gibst du ein www.theLegacy.de und sehe ist ein Spiele Museum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aslo Falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (9. Februar 2008)

> Da fällt doch immer wieder einer drauf rein ^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war ein versuch wert!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Februar 2008)

Irgendwie erinnert es mich von der Grafik her an Deus Ex, aber da passt das Setting nicht.


----------



## Besieger (9. Februar 2008)

puuh immer wieder interessant. also deus ex ist es definitiv nich aber aus der zeit kann ich mir vorstellen  mhhhhhh keine ahnung


----------



## Independent (9. Februar 2008)

Mir liegts auf der Zunge--der Kerl hatte so geile Waffen mit Laserpointer gelle?

Shit....komm net drauf


----------



## derpainkiller (10. Februar 2008)

Blues Brothers? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: wenns stimmt bitte pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (10. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Mir liegts auf der Zunge--der Kerl hatte so geile Waffen mit Laserpointer gelle?
> 
> Shit....komm net drauf






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Immer noch keiner ? also wenn Spiele die älter sind als 8-12 Jahre euch überschreiten, dann muss ich passen. 
will ja nicht sagen das dies ein Classiker war oder ist, aber meien Computerzeit fing vor gut 22 jahren an auf ner Brotmaschine^^
Will mir die neumodernen Spiele sparen soll ja kein Beitrags-Push-Post werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit der gleichnahmigen Engine würde auch das Blair Witch I-III gemacht. was wiederum ne Presentation von Alone in the Dark ist, zumindest die ersten 3 Teile.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

wenn das game älter als 10 jahre ist weis ich schon nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab das leider noch nie gesehen -.- THE MAN WITH TA GUN AND THA ALIEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AkiraSun (12. Februar 2008)

*gäähhhnn* seit fast 24h nix neues.

dann werd ich mal hier ein neues Game Posten befor der Thread verstaubt *hust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (12. Februar 2008)

AkiraSun schrieb:


> *gäähhhnn* seit fast 24h nix neues.
> 
> dann werd ich mal hier ein neues Game Posten befor der Thread verstaubt *hust*
> 
> ...




Ishar 3


----------



## AkiraSun (12. Februar 2008)

ich sag nix mehr ohne mein Anwalt.....
wieder mal richtig


----------



## ZAM (12. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein ziemlich knackiges Adventure von 93.


----------



## Ankatu (12. Februar 2008)

hmm....bei dem Bild kommt mir der Name Edward Carnby in den Sinn...keine Ahnung, warum...war das net der Held von Alone in he Dark? *grübel*


----------



## Dalmus (12. Februar 2008)

1993... Meine Minna, Du wirfst uns hier Dinger an den Kopf Zam...^^
Und dann auch noch so kleine Screenshots... das ist gemein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich befürchte auch hier muß ich wieder passen.


----------



## Besieger (12. Februar 2008)

mhh alone in the dark könnte na dran sein...


----------



## Smoby (12. Februar 2008)

is aber net dunkel da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (12. Februar 2008)

Gabriel Knight?


----------



## PiGrimar (12. Februar 2008)

Ich löse meins dann mal Fix auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das Ihr mir ja nicht mit "van Helsing" kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den gabs Jahre später ^^


----------



## ZAM (12. Februar 2008)

Alles falsch bisher. 

Ein Spiel mit ähnlichem Titel wurde hier bereits gepostet. *g* Darum musste ich mich auch an das "Original" erinnern.


----------



## FlixFlux (13. Februar 2008)

Los Ratet! Die Chance, dass ihr richtig liegt ist 1 zu 165  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (13. Februar 2008)

Ich lös mal auf:


Call of Cthulhu: Shadow of the Comet


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Darf ich ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab auch eins

wenn ich darf hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das game ist der hammer ;D


----------



## AkiraSun (13. Februar 2008)

Du machst es ein ja leicht *g*

Gods of War 2


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

so wie du es schreibst isses falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ja will ja das es weitergeht und nicht 2 tage warten und dann selbst auflösen


----------



## Snowrain (13. Februar 2008)

AkiraSun schrieb:


> Du machst es ein ja leicht *g*
> 
> Gods of War 2


Jop glaub ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darf ich???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

edit meint: egal .. god of war ohne s aber was solls 

dein spiel ist legaia .. 2 glaubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowrain (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> edit meint: egal .. god of war ohne s aber was solls
> 
> dein spiel ist legaia .. 2 glaubs
> 
> ...


voller name?


----------



## AkiraSun (13. Februar 2008)

Legaia 2 - Duel Saga


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

ach mist -.- ich hatte es richtig 
war nummer 2 aber dank i-net lag kann ich natürlich die frage erst lesen als es schon gepostet wurd ... wiso stürzt das forum imma bei mir ab


----------



## Snowrain (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach mist -.- ich hatte es richtig
> war nummer 2 aber dank i-net lag kann ich natürlich die frage erst lesen als es schon gepostet wurd ... wiso stürzt das forum imma bei mir ab


o.o es is nicht die 2


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

ich will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer kennt das spiel noch - der is richtig oldschool !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder hattet ihr das spiel schon =)


----------



## AkiraSun (13. Februar 2008)

hmm also ich hab keine Lags..

naja hier mal Nummer 3 meiner Gamelist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Irgendwie passt das mit der Reihenfolge nicht mehr --> Regeln sind auf Seite 1 zu finden.
         Egal mach halt.... kenn das Game leider nicht, sehen irgend wie, wie Blutelfen aus..o,O


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Kenn keins von beiden Oo ahja und blub du musst erst eins erraten bevor du bildaa posten darfst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowrain (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Kenn keins von beiden Oo ahja und blub du musst erst eins erraten bevor du bildaa posten darfst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ebn -.- löst erstmal meins auf


----------



## prohead (13. Februar 2008)

@b1ubb: Dein Screen ist aus "Dark Earth"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AkiraSun (13. Februar 2008)

Oh Snowrain,
ich war mir doch so sicher das es die 2 war.
Sorry für mein schnellen Post.

dann solte deins erstmal erkannt werden.

Aki

EDIT: @ Snow Legend of Legaia 2 letztes angebot *g*


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

prohead schrieb:


> @b1ubb: Dein Screen ist aus "Dark Earth"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WOW RESPEKT !!!!!!!

ich weiß noch genau - wie das spiel gekommen ist - bin ich wie ein blöder immer wieder 
an diesem einem spiel nicht weitergekommen  =)

@Minastirit

wirklich ? ;( sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prohead (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> WOW RESPEKT !!!!!!!
> 
> ich weiß noch genau - wie das spiel gekommen ist - bin ich wie ein blöder immer wieder
> an diesem einem spiel nicht weitergekommen  =)



Ja, das Game war echt bock-schwer und man konnte glaub ich auch nur an ganz bestimmten Punkten speichern. Die Grafik war für damals aber echt gut.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

fand ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich habs gern gespielt !

mal schaun ob ich noch alte games finde =)


----------



## prohead (13. Februar 2008)

Ist das vielleicht irgend ein altes Elder Scrolls -Game?


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Um Welches Game geht es nun? .. 
snow/n811?
bluuuub hat ja nur reingepostet und das wurd beantwortet -.- 
*verwirrt bin*


----------



## prohead (13. Februar 2008)

um das von AkiraSun denk ich...


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

uh mit mir gehts gerade durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ein spiel is ma noch eingefallen - bam ich hab es gehasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
allein die grafik - AUGENKREBS is back =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

turock? ;D
turok <-- so geschrieben
da http://images.google.de/images?um=1&hl...vision&cd=1 <---

ICH BIN DRANN woooohooo


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

bam - sehr n1 !

echt gut !
dann hau mal ein screen rein - bin gespannt =)


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: nur southpark sagen reicht ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 name vom game und für was es war


----------



## Snowrain (13. Februar 2008)

AkiraSun schrieb:


> Oh Snowrain,
> ich war mir doch so sicher das es die 2 war.
> Sorry für mein schnellen Post.
> 
> ...


NEIN ! nur Legend of Legaia !!! es ist nicht die 2 >,<


----------



## prohead (13. Februar 2008)

Southpark Rally für N64?


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

prohead schrieb:


> Southpark Rally für N64?



Fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prohead (13. Februar 2008)

South park Rally für Playstation1? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Rischischhhh

ur turn brum brum sie haben kenny getötet ;D


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

5 min ned hier - und schon ne lösung !

noch ein pic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prohead (13. Februar 2008)

yippie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ok, dann mal nen neuer screeny für euch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Februar 2008)

icewind dale?


----------



## prohead (13. Februar 2008)

icewind dale isses nicht :-)


----------



## Pirxt (13. Februar 2008)

NOX

Endlich mal eins, dass ich auf den ersten Blick erkenne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

nox ? 

das kenn ich gar nicht - was ist nox ?


----------



## Pirxt (13. Februar 2008)

Hier der passende Eintrag in der englischen Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nox_(computer_game)

In der deutschen gibt es zwar auch einen Artikel, aber der ist deutlich kürzer: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nox_(Computerspiel)


----------



## prohead (13. Februar 2008)

Pirxt hats, gut gemacht^^

YourTurn!


----------



## Pirxt (13. Februar 2008)

Ok, dann hier mal eine neue Herausforderung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe, das ist nicht zu schwer...


----------



## prohead (13. Februar 2008)

Freespace 2 ?


----------



## Dogar (13. Februar 2008)

X2 ist das glaube ich.


----------



## Pirxt (13. Februar 2008)

War zwar das originale "X - Beyond the Frontier", aber ich lasse X2 mal gelten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

It's your turn Dogar.


----------



## Dogar (14. Februar 2008)

AHRG total vergessen nochmal nachzusehn -.-

mach mal jemand anders weiter bitte


----------



## Dalmus (14. Februar 2008)

Dogar schrieb:


> mach mal jemand anders weiter bitte


Nagut, die Chance nehme ich doch gerne wahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist allerdings ein Shareware-Spiel. Bin gespannt ob's noch einer kennt (abgesehen von Zam, der kennt anscheinend jedes Spiel *g*)...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Februar 2008)

yeah, Crime Fighter, hab ich öfters mal mit nem Freund gespielt.
Am liebsten hab ich Kinder entführt^^


----------



## Dalmus (14. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> yeah, Crime Fighter, hab ich öfters mal mit nem Freund gespielt.
> Am liebsten hab ich Kinder entführt^^


Richtisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kinder entführen war klasse... Und dann hoffen, daß nicht die Omas mit den Maschinengewehren aus dem Gebüsch hopsen.^^

Du bist dran.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Februar 2008)

Ok, das hier ist leicht, das muss man kennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (14. Februar 2008)

Auf Anhieb würde ich sagen: Stuntcar Racer
Aber da verbinde ich irgendwie eine bessere Grafik mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht die C64er-Version?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Februar 2008)

nope, "Stunt Car Racer" ist falsch, aber geht in die richtige Richtung


----------



## Besieger (14. Februar 2008)

hiess das nich stunts nur?

hat ja heute noch ne riesen community


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2008)

Hieß das nicht "4D Sports Driver - Stunts" bzw. "4D Stunt Driving" ? *g*


----------



## Besieger (14. Februar 2008)

> Hieß das nicht "4D Sports Driver - Stunts" bzw. "4D Stunt Driving" ? *g*



so hiess es glaub nur in deutschland


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Februar 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> hiess das nich stunts nur?



korrekt, 4D Sports Driving wäre auch richtig, aber ich kannte es unter dem Namen Stunts


----------



## Besieger (14. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

k dann mach i ma weiter. mir fällt grad nix knackiges ein. deswegen wieder was leichtes.


----------



## Dalmus (14. Februar 2008)

Port Royale?

Manchmal überkommt's mich und ich hau mich ein paar Stündchen vor solche Spiele.
Sind dann aber doch relativ selten solche Phasen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (14. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Port Royale?



glaub ich auch - hab ich auch mal kurz gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin aber mehr das Command and conquer player =)


----------



## Besieger (14. Februar 2008)

@ dalmus ..korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (14. Februar 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> @ dalmus ..korrekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja, ich hätt da ja schon noch einen Screenshot, aber blöderweise kann ich den von der Arbeit aus nicht hochladen. *seufz*
Da muß halt jemand anderer einspringen und einen posten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ziemlich alt :>


----------



## Ianvalor (14. Februar 2008)

Might & Magic... ich würde mal auf 4 oder 5 Tippen... och ich sag einfach mal "Might and Magic - World of Xeen" (was man erhielt, wenn man Teil 4 UND 5 installiert hatte - und so bin ich auf der sicheren Seite *g*)


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2008)

Ianvalor schrieb:


> Might & Magic... ich würde mal auf 4 oder 5 Tippen... och ich sag einfach mal "Might and Magic - World of Xeen" (was man erhielt, wenn man Teil 4 UND 5 installiert hatte - und so bin ich auf der sicheren Seite *g*)



Ich behaupte mal es ist Wizardry 7 und nehme lanvalor die Sicherheit *g*


----------



## Ianvalor (14. Februar 2008)

Das wäre jetzt mein nächster Tipp gewesen... wegen der Schriftart, die passte nicht zu M&M... und diese futuristischen Schießgeräte...


----------



## Theroas (14. Februar 2008)

Futuristische Schießgeräte? Meinst du damit jetzt die Hupen der Figur?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (14. Februar 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Futuristische Schießgeräte? Meinst du damit jetzt die Hupen der Figur?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hehehe
Ich schätze Zam hat mal wieder recht. Mein Kollege meinte auch das sei Wizardry, nur kenne ich die Reihe nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Februar 2008)

hm jo ZAM hat ntürlich recht. is echt unglaublich^^ erkennst mittelalter fantasyrollenspiele an ihrem raumschiffintro


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Ey, ZAM! Wat machstn du da uff dem Bild?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (14. Februar 2008)

hmm...erinnert vom Stil her an MAD TV


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ey, ZAM! Wat machstn du da uff dem Bild??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das bin ich nicht, das stellt eine Kultfigur im Computerspiel-Magazin-Bussiness dar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Februar 2008)

Das müsste Mag!!!! sein(keine Ahnung wieviele !!! es wirklich sind)

Hab ich mal gehabt, ist aber irgendwann in den Untiefen des Nirwanas verschwunden. An dem Tag bin ich innerlich ein bißchen gestorben.

Und das ist eindeutig der Rossi.

P.S. falls ich richtig liege (und ich gehe von einer 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit aus dass dem so ist) macht mal jemand anders weiter, hab grad keine Lust zu suchen.


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Das müsste Mag!!!! sein(keine Ahnung wieviele !!! es wirklich sind)
> 
> Hab ich mal gehabt, ist aber irgendwann in den Untiefen des Nirwanas verschwunden. An dem Tag bin ich innerlich ein bißchen gestorben.
> 
> ...



Dann darf jemand anderes weiter machen. *g*


----------



## rEdiC (14. Februar 2008)

dann mach ich ma^^



sry gradn bissi des mit dem bilder hochladen verrafft^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Train Recoon? xD


----------



## rEdiC (14. Februar 2008)

falsch^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Ach verdammt...

Leckt mich Leute, ich geh nach Hause!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Februar 2008)

train tycoon?


----------



## rEdiC (14. Februar 2008)

nope


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> train tycoon?



Das wollte ich doch sagen....kam bloß nicht 100%ig drauf.^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Februar 2008)

Ist das eines dieser Brückenbau spiele? Die Brücke sieht nämlich so komisch aus.

Bridge Builder oder sowas?


----------



## rEdiC (14. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ist das eines dieser Brückenbau spiele? Die Brücke sieht nämlich so komisch aus.
> 
> Bridge Builder oder sowas?




ja du bist dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Februar 2008)

Echt jetzt?

hmm, ok, dann begeb ich mich jetzt doch mal auf die Suche.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> 
> hmm, ok, dann begeb ich mich jetzt doch mal auf die Suche.
> 
> ...



Ich hätt fast geschrieben "Descent oder Descent 2", aber das Interface ist falsch. *grübel* Terminal Velocity ists auch nicht.

Vom Interface her könnte es irgendein beliebiges Mechwarrior-Spiel sein, aber es kommt mit so bekannt vor. Shattered Steel ists auch nicht...  Wars vielleicht sogar was mit nem Hubschrauber?


----------



## Ankatu (15. Februar 2008)

Ist das eventuell Independence Day im Multiplayer?


----------



## ZAM (15. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Ist das eventuell Independence Day im Multiplayer?



Nein *g*


----------



## Theroas (15. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> 
> hmm, ok, dann begeb ich mich jetzt doch mal auf die Suche.
> 
> ...



Das is Earth Siege glaub ich, der Grafik nach der zweite Teil.
Das war son Mech Warrior Verschnitt mit mehr Details.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Februar 2008)

Ja, Independence Day ist es nicht. Auch nicht im Multiplayer.
Hubschrauber auch nicht. Mechwarrior ist bis jetzt am dichtesten dran.


----------



## Theroas (15. Februar 2008)

Na ises nü Örf Siedsch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Februar 2008)

Oh, sry, hab deinen Post ganz übersehen^^
Ja, es ist Earthsiege.


----------



## Theroas (15. Februar 2008)

Auf die Gefahr, daß es schon dran war:

Der junge Clive Owen (u.a. Sin City) in einer epischen Jagd durch die
Galaxie mit *pew pew* und Gewinnmaximierung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (15. Februar 2008)

Uffz...sagt mir jetzt mal gaaar nix.....Frontier?


----------



## Besieger (15. Februar 2008)

öhmmm keine ahnung


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Februar 2008)

Grmml, das ist noch so eines dieser Spiele die irgendwohin verschwunden sind...
Obowhl dieses zuvor schon verstaubt ist weil ich es ums verrecken nicht mehr zum laufen bekommen hab, blödes Windows.


----------



## Theroas (15. Februar 2008)

Es ist die etwas unwürdige Fortsetzung eines Spieleklassikers der damals auf der Wing Commander Welle mitschwamm.


----------



## o0Miller0o (15. Februar 2008)

Privateer 2 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (15. Februar 2008)

*bing bing* 100 Punkte o0Miller0o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (15. Februar 2008)

> Privateer 2 ?



oha respekt


----------



## Gnomanikus (15. Februar 2008)

So, wo bleibt ein neues Bildchen? Will auch mal was erraten, hab da so nen tollen Screen, ^^.


----------



## o0Miller0o (15. Februar 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> *bing bing* 100 Punkte o0Miller0o






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe das ist nicht zu leicht *hust*. Was besseres hab ich gerade nicht gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (15. Februar 2008)

Operation Flashpoint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## o0Miller0o (15. Februar 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> Operation Flashpoint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (15. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

glaub en bissle schwieriger


----------



## ZAM (15. Februar 2008)

Apropos Privateer. Wenn Ihr Teil 1 kennt und liebt: Seit einigen Jahren gibts hier das kostenlose Remake: http://priv.solsector.net/files.htm - Läuft auch unter Vista. :-)


----------



## Ankatu (15. Februar 2008)

Shadow Company? Meine ich, müsste es sein^^


----------



## Besieger (16. Februar 2008)

> Shadow Company? Meine ich, müsste es sein^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 woher ....hasch des gewusst?


----------



## derpainkiller (16. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Shadow Company hätte ich auch gewusst, ComputerBildSpiele ftw!


----------



## Ankatu (16. Februar 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> woher ....hasch des gewusst?




Naja...ich hab meinem Bruder früher beim Zocken immer zugeguckt...und das Spiel hat er gliebt...ka warum, ist voll schwer -.-

So, mach ich mal wieder eins^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (16. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Naja...ich hab meinem Bruder früher beim Zocken immer zugeguckt...und das Spiel hat er gliebt...ka warum, ist voll schwer -.-
> 
> So, mach ich mal wieder eins^^
> 
> ...



*The Fall*


----------



## Ankatu (16. Februar 2008)

Jep....du bist^^


----------



## PiGrimar (16. Februar 2008)

Eine Kneipe im nirgendwo 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (16. Februar 2008)

Runaway?


----------



## o0Miller0o (16. Februar 2008)

Vollgas (Full Throttle) ?


----------



## PiGrimar (16. Februar 2008)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> Vollgas (Full Throttle) ?



Richtig,Du bist dran, weitermachen


----------



## o0Miller0o (16. Februar 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> Richtig,Du bist dran, weitermachen



Ok




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. Februar 2008)

dat sieht mir nach Blade Runner aus.


----------



## o0Miller0o (16. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> dat sieht mir nach Blade Runner aus.



Korrekt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bitte richtig geschrieben^^


----------



## PiGrimar (16. Februar 2008)

würde mal sagen * Sechs & setzen*^^


----------



## Ianvalor (16. Februar 2008)

Hmm....


----------



## Besieger (17. Februar 2008)

mhhh vllt download this game at?


----------



## Dalmus (17. Februar 2008)

Das ist wahrlich eine harte Nuss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Februar 2008)

hm welches game sollen wir den free von der sharewareseite runterziehen?
poste mal anständige bilder plz


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry, bei mir wurde das Bild angezeigt, deswegen hab ichs nicht bemerkt.


----------



## Durlok (17. Februar 2008)

das könnte Gobliins sein : )


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. Februar 2008)

Durlok schrieb:


> das könnte Gobliins sein : )



Korrekt.


----------



## Durlok (17. Februar 2008)

ein sehr cooles game




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (17. Februar 2008)

resident evil?


----------



## ZAM (17. Februar 2008)

Resident Evil 4?


----------



## Durlok (17. Februar 2008)

Resident Evil 4
ist richtig


----------



## ZAM (17. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (17. Februar 2008)

Heavy Metal F.A.K.K. 2


----------



## Theroas (17. Februar 2008)

..das bessere Tomb-Raider. Mit Keddäsääsch!


----------



## Ankatu (17. Februar 2008)

Und mit hübscherer Heldin^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Februar 2008)

türlich is es Heavy Metal F.A.K.K. 2^^

war übrigends vor ein paar seiten schonmal


----------



## Ankatu (18. Februar 2008)

hmm..vielleicht will ZAM noch ne genauere Spezifikation...also, der Screenschot ist in der Hauptstadt Eden geschossen worden, noch im ersten Level.....sie hat noch so viel Stoff am Leib *chrchr*


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Heavy Metal F.A.K.K. 2



Du darfst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (18. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für Kenner sehr leicht^^

PS: Bin heut abend wieder da

PPS: Wer mir noch sagen kann, was bei dem Bild da noch fehlt, um das Rätsel zu lösen, kriegt en Bussi^^


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

wie alt seid ihrb alle?? ich habe bis jetzt noch *kein einziges* spiel gewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomanikus (18. Februar 2008)

Das ist doch ganz einfach:

Die ganz alten Spiele sind etwa 20+ Jahre alt-->

Beispiel ZAM:
Alter des Spiel+ mindestens 10 Jahre= OMG steinalt, ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. Februar 2008)

Also wenn du bisher wirklich kein einziges Spiel gekannt hast, hast du ganz einfach noch nie ein Video/Computerspiel gesehen^^

und zum derzeitigen Screen. Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, andererseits aber auch wieder nicht.
Wenn ich raten müsste würd ich sagen ein Adventure, frühe bis Mitte 90er, möglicherweise "The Dig", da ich das nie gespielt hab.


----------



## Theroas (18. Februar 2008)

Ich hätte jetzt auch auf 'The Dig' getippt, grafisch zumindest..

Hab es allerdings auch nie gespielt, genauso wie 'Full Throttle'.


----------



## Ianvalor (18. Februar 2008)

The DIG


----------



## Ankatu (18. Februar 2008)

So...Thorrak hats zuerst gennant...ist dran....kann mir keiner sagen was noch fehlt? hmm...schade...egal^^


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> So...Thorrak hats zuerst gennant...ist dran....kann mir keiner sagen was noch fehlt? hmm...schade...egal^^


hast du vllt das interface ausgeblendet? oO


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. Februar 2008)

Leider weiß ich nicht was fehlt, dazu müsste ich wissen welcher Knochen am Armknochen hängt, der Brsutknochen oder der Armknochen^^

Außerdem fällt mir grad kein gutes Spiel ein, deswegen geb ich das Mic weiter an Theroas oder Ianvalor.


----------



## Theroas (18. Februar 2008)

Danke Thorrak,

dann post ich jetzt mal das erste Spiel, das ich JEMALS gespielt habe..
War auf dem Amiga 500, ich war neun, es war stinklangweilig und
man muß es wirklich nicht kennen.
Der Ratefuchs kriegt n Epic.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anbei post ich noch das 'Original'




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ianvalor (18. Februar 2008)

Xenon?


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

ich hät einfach nur aus intuition gesagt,dass es "atack" im namen hat,aber wird wohl nicht stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ianvalor (18. Februar 2008)

Ach und Ana... bezüglich des Fossils... - eigentlich isses komplett und richtig so... Jetzt musst du nur noch dem Vieh den Kanister als Panzer umschnallen und ihm ihm den Inhalt eines Lebenskristalls verabreichen.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. Februar 2008)

Also das rechte ist R-Type. Aber das linke?
Attack Of The Teapots? T(ea) -Type?

Edit: An mein erstes Spiel kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern. Höchstwahrscheinlich aber Sokoban oder World/Summer Games.


----------



## Theroas (18. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Also das rechte ist R-Type. Aber das linke?
> Attack Of The Teapots? T(ea) -Type?



lol

Das links soll ne Wunderlampe sein.

Da es damit affig wird den Namen zu suchen und das Spiel sowieso kein Meilenstein war:

'Aladdin's magic lamp'


Und jetzt bitte ein Klassiker von Thorrak  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (18. Februar 2008)

Juhu...Bussi an Ianvalor^^
Stimmt genau..noch einer, der DIG gespielt hat^^


----------



## Klunker (19. Februar 2008)

So damit das mal weiter geht^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kintaroohe (20. Februar 2008)

Crazy Racing Cars 2.0


----------



## Klunker (20. Februar 2008)

Nope 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (20. Februar 2008)

Micro Machines XY


----------



## claet (20. Februar 2008)

ach verdammt, das hatte ich, war voll lustig, aber ich komm net drauf

glaub micro machines isses nich


----------



## Yozoshura (20. Februar 2008)

Es ist nich micro machines stimmt, es ist funk flitzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (20. Februar 2008)

Trackmania?


----------



## Dalmus (20. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Es ist nich micro machines stimmt, es ist funk flitzer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und ich schreib ihm noch extra ne PM, daß er das Bild woanders hochladen und neu verlinken soll.
Naja, er ist wahrscheinlich zur Arbeit gegangen bevor er die PM lesen konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (20. Februar 2008)

Funk Flitzer ist natürlich richtig, los mach weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wollte das bild heute morgen nur mal schnell verlinken.

Gruß

Klunker


----------



## Yozoshura (20. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und ich schreib ihm noch extra ne PM, daß er das Bild woanders hochladen und neu verlinken soll.
> Naja, er ist wahrscheinlich zur Arbeit gegangen bevor er die PM lesen konnte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso das Bild kann man doch ganz gut erkennen?

Edit sagt: Ich habs gerade bemerkt als ich mein Bild reinstellen wollte, was du meintest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (20. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. Februar 2008)

yeaha,das rennspiel da war eins meiner ersten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. Februar 2008)

wieso steht da caramel bouncer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (20. Februar 2008)

Damit ich sehe wer schummelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ Denn es heisst bestimmt nicht Caramel Bouncer hehe


----------



## chopi (20. Februar 2008)

ich darf doch wohl noch schummeln?^^

BTT:
streetfootball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Februar 2008)

Entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit, aber was zum henker bedeutet "BTT". Seh das zwar ständig weiß aber bis heute nicht was das heißt.


----------



## chopi (20. Februar 2008)

*back to topic*

wird oft auch B2T geschrieben


----------



## Yozoshura (20. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich darf doch wohl noch schummeln?^^
> 
> BTT:
> streetfootball
> ...



Nein, auch mit schummeln falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlphaShock (20. Februar 2008)

das ist SuperMario mit einem Ball ;-) verdammt ich komm net drauf


----------



## Klunker (20. Februar 2008)

Dat ist doch nicht mario oder oO ne der sieht anders aus und sieht auch für mich irgentwie nicht wie nes oder snes aus, vllt en tip?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (20. Februar 2008)

Natürlich ist das nicht Mario, ich bitte euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hmm ne gibt keinen Tipp, Morgen gibts einen wenns bis dahin keiner gewusst hat!


----------



## chopi (20. Februar 2008)

darf ich noch kurz offtopic gehn?

weis jamand,ob es dieses rennspiel als freeware i.wo zum runterladen gibt?
würde das gerne noch mal spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (20. Februar 2008)

http://www.vollversion.de/download/funk_flitzer_188.html     hier glaube ich gibt es das soltes tdu aber bestimmt finden war ja damls schon ein gratis minispiel^^


----------



## Yozoshura (21. Februar 2008)

Findet das denn wirklich keiner raus? Junge mit einem Fussball, dann ratet mal der Name ist einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (21. Februar 2008)

Sport Billy? Oder der Captain von den Kickers?


----------



## Yozoshura (21. Februar 2008)

Fusball Junge. Englischer Titel.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (21. Februar 2008)

Soccer Boy ô_O ?

(nur mal so ins Blaue geraten)


----------



## Theroas (21. Februar 2008)

Dann ist es wohl echt Soccerboy, der Neffe von Paperboy!

gz Ars!


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (21. Februar 2008)

Btw, darf man hier eig nur PC Spiele posten oder auch Konsolenspiele?


----------



## Yozoshura (21. Februar 2008)

Ars_Mc_Ars schrieb:


> Soccer Boy ô_O ?
> 
> (nur mal so ins Blaue geraten)



Fast! Soccer war schonmal richtig.


----------



## Theroas (21. Februar 2008)

Soccer Kid!


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (21. Februar 2008)

Soccer Child ?


----------



## Klunker (21. Februar 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Soccer Kid!



Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (21. Februar 2008)

Dann weiter mit minderjährigen Protagonisten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Name des Helds gibt ein Extraleben!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Februar 2008)

Arg, ich kenn den, hab das erst letztens wieder gesehen. Aber jetzt fällt mir der Name nicht mehr ein.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (21. Februar 2008)

geile GRAFIK! xD


----------



## Yozoshura (21. Februar 2008)

Ich kenns auch fällt mir nur nicht ein ahhh Oo


----------



## Ennia (21. Februar 2008)

slingshot iwas ^^ ka


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Februar 2008)

tipp oder jem weitermachn!^^


----------



## Theroas (22. Februar 2008)

Der held klingt in etwa wie 'Johnny Cash' und das Spiel lautet so ähnlich.

98% der Zeit knallt man Monster in Stücke.


----------



## Ianvalor (22. Februar 2008)

Monster Bash von Apogee... :-)


----------



## Theroas (22. Februar 2008)

Ianvalor schrieb:


> Monster Bash von Apogee... :-)



Jenau!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Go go, Ianvalor!


----------



## Ianvalor (22. Februar 2008)

Ach mach ruhig jemand anderes... ich wollte nur auch mal was richtiges sagen *grins*


----------



## Margo da Vos (22. Februar 2008)

Lass ich mir nicht nehmen, verfolge das jetzt schon ne ganze weile und sehe hier meine Chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein ziemlich cooles Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Februar 2008)

Hmm, kenn ich nicht^^


----------



## Ocian (22. Februar 2008)

Hm Secret of Mana eventuell? nur stark verpixelt, ansonnsten auf jeden fall ähnlich.


----------



## Margo da Vos (22. Februar 2008)

Yay ging aber fix... ist richtig^^

Das Spiel hat ne verdammt geile Storyline und macht hammermäßig viel Spass. Und das mit der verpixelten Grafik.. nun ja, das hatten Super-Nintendo-Spiele so an sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bist dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (22. Februar 2008)

Hatte die Grafik nicht so grausam in errinerung, aber damals hatte ich auch keinen so großen TV *g*
Die Storyline von Secret of Mana kann man auch nicht mehr Toppen.

Ich lass gern jemand anderes ein Bildreinstellen, da ich keins zur hand habe.


----------



## Gnomanikus (22. Februar 2008)

Ok, das ist dann wohl meine Chance die alten Atari-Freaks/ Fans aus ihren Löchern hervorzulocken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der deutsche Titel reicht mir (keine Ahnung ob es eine englische Version gibt)


----------



## Klunker (23. Februar 2008)

Cannon Ball  oder sowas on der art?

aso deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ballerburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomanikus (23. Februar 2008)

Ballerburg ist richtig,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War wohl eher geraten wie, oder hast du das Remake (für PC) mal gespielt?


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

Gnomanikus schrieb:


> Ballerburg ist richtig,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab ich. Endgeiles Game. Mit sexy Königinnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

Gnomanikus schrieb:


> Ballerburg ist richtig,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne net geraten^^

früher hattenw ir im kindergarten so en ding stehen, es gab auch noch nen c mit prince of persia  also das ganz alte und irgentnem uralt golf^^

Also ich wusste und habe auch auch das remake gespielt =)

So hir mal ein leichtes sollten viele unter uns kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Februar 2008)

als nicht ff zocker, würde ich sagen, irgendein final fantasy^^


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

Final Fantasy ist schon richtig aber welcher Teil?^^


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

FF 2...würd ich sagen, da noch japanisch, undder erste in English war der dreier....aber der einser ist es glaub ich net^^


----------



## Margo da Vos (24. Februar 2008)

Hmmm... ich würde jetzt mal sagen Final Fantasy 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fand das Klassensystem klasse, das sie dann in 10-2 auch eingebaut haben.^^


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

DING DING DING

5 ist richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja es gibt für den Gameboy Advance ein Remake.


----------



## Margo da Vos (24. Februar 2008)

Ja stimmt. ´Nen Kumpel hat das auf der Konsole.

Naja, hier nen PC-Spiel. Gab letztens (also.. "letztens"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) auch eine Konsolenumsetzung glaub ich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat mir uscht viel Spass gemacht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

arg woher kenn ich das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das interface kommt mir so bekannt vor, gabs das vllt mal als gratis version bi irgentner zeitung?


----------



## Margo da Vos (25. Februar 2008)

Ja.. ich glaube. Das Interface wie hier ist aber von der Konsolenumsetzung.


----------



## Ankatu (25. Februar 2008)

Weiss net Warum, aber das Setting von dem Game erinnert mich an Enclave....ist es aber bestimmt nicht^^


----------



## Margo da Vos (25. Februar 2008)

Warum so unsicher? Ist richtig   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist nicht gerade der beste Screenshot, zumal mir das Interface hier irgendwie eigenartig vor kommt.
Naja, Konsolenspiele halt.^^

Bist dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Februar 2008)

hm mach ich mal weiter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal was neueres und vlt zu einfach^^


----------



## Ankatu (26. Februar 2008)

hmm...kenn isch jetzt net...und gudd das du weitergemacht hst....mein PC war ein bisschen im Arsch...musste mir ne neue HD kaufen...schon wieder -.-


----------



## Theroas (26. Februar 2008)

Gabs zur neuen HD auch ne neue Sig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (26. Februar 2008)

Jaaa....aber meine ganz neue ist viiiiieeeeellll bessa *sich total am freuheulen ist*

Topic: Sam and Max? Maybe Episode 1?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Februar 2008)

nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

sieht aus wie ne filmszene aus Simpsons!!!!!also ne filmszene aus dem game!!!!


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (26. Februar 2008)

Bei dem Screenshot musste ich sofort an Dieter Bohlen denken...
Von RTL Games gibts da doch bestimmt irgend so nen Dreck oder?


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

oder vll. inspector irgendwas!!!!???


----------



## claet (26. Februar 2008)

es macht keiner weiter, weil das alte noch net erraten (aufgelöst) wurde!

also editier deins mal wieder raus, alle anderen warten auch brav!

edit sagt: er hats gemacht ..


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. Februar 2008)

Runaway 1 vielleicht?


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> sieht aus wie ne filmszene aus Simpsons!!!!!also ne filmszene aus dem game!!!!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ...ich.. ...ich... ..ich bin sprachlos... *heulend zusammenbrech*


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ...ich.. ...ich... ..ich bin sprachlos... *heulend zusammenbrech*



wie du meinen???


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> wie du meinen???


Wie kannst du denken, dass das was mit den Simpsons zu tun haben soll... sowas macht mich immer ganz traurig....

Aber egal, ich will euch nicht beim raten stören...


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wie kannst du denken, dass das was mit den Simpsons zu tun haben soll... sowas macht mich immer ganz traurig....
> 
> Aber egal, ich will euch nicht beim raten stören...



es tut mir sooooo leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sorry ich spring jetzt von ner brücke heul!


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

der typ am steuer schaut aus wie runaway 1 oder 2 .. 
oder nochma für lurock ;D kann auch simpsons sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (26. Februar 2008)

es sieht ein wenig aus wie die simpsons.

Aber wenn man bei dem Haus links unten schaut der Busch. so is kein Simpsons Busch oder auch nur ansatzweise.

Das haus ist im oberen stockwerk gebogen. Hab ich so auch noch nicht bei Simpsons gesehen.
Das Nummernschild ist kein Springfielder nummernschild.

Brillenträger sind meines wissens Dr. Hibbert und Smithers. 
und beide fahren ein anderes Auto.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Runaway 1 vielleicht?



das ist richtig   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hätte nicht gedacht, das es so schwer ist.
du bist


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

kann ich weitermachen???


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

ich mach ma weiter^^,aber umgeht es,wenn ihr wollt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Minesweeper


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

richtig


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Juhuu, ich wusste was ohne zu pfuschen!
Hab aber keine Lust, wer anders darf.


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

naja thorack dun morgh darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab hier nur reingepfuscht


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

wie heisst das denn?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Februar 2008)

Solitär Reloaded?^^


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

ach kp solitär halt^^
ok mir gehn wie windoof spiele aus


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Februar 2008)

Zwar nie gespielt, ich würde es aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

power of the world?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> power of the world?



False!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Uhmm, ka.

DAoC? ^^


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> False!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hätte auf potw gepasst^^ (bildname)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Uhmm, ka.
> 
> DAoC? ^^



Falsch.^^

EDIT: Ich wette, ZAM würde es sofort erkennen.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (27. Februar 2008)

Wegend er Frisur der einen Tussi tipp ich auf Guild Wars, meine Necromancerin hatte auch so eine ^^

Aber es wird wohl irgend so ein Clone sein...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Februar 2008)

Ob es ein Guild-Wars Clon ist, weiß ich nicht.^^

Ist aber auch ein recht bekanntes MMO.


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Falsch.^^
> 
> EDIT: Ich wette, ZAM würde es sofort erkennen.



Ja, Lineage 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja, Lineage 2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was sag ich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du bis, ZAM.^^


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (27. Februar 2008)

darf ich sagen "ZAM du ...Süchtiger :>" was weist du nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Star Trek: Deep Space Nine ?


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

ist des nicht star trek: elite force?


----------



## Independent (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@VölligBuffed
XD k


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Februar 2008)

Du bist nicht dran, Independent.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

man ist doch egal!!!!
wenn man die antwort ned bestätigt bekommt!!!kann man selber einfach eins reinamchen


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



laZorgunZ v1.0 ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja irgend ein startrek game


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wisst ihr was das hier ist???


----------



## claet (27. Februar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> ist des nicht star trek: elite force?



Hm .. also 1 hab ich gezockt, ich glaub das müsste dann elite force 2 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (27. Februar 2008)

Kann hier mal jemand Ordnung reinbringen?


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

Jup, bin dabei...hab den Baumkuschler eben mal reportet, weil er einfach überall nur Mist schreibt (Mehr als die anderen, und zwar viel mehr) und überdies beratungsresistent ist....und zu ZAMS Bild: Hätte auch Elite Force 2 gesagt^^


----------



## Dalmus (27. Februar 2008)

DS9 - the Fallen?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Februar 2008)

mehr als irgendeins startrekgame erkenn ich da nicht^^

elite furz oder so^^


----------



## Dogar (27. Februar 2008)

Das ist Star Treck Voyager: Elite Force.

Ob teil 1 oder 2 is weis ich net.

Ich binn immer noch Traurig das es kein MMORPG von Star Treck geben wird...

Mein Ferengi Herz trauert.


----------



## Dalmus (27. Februar 2008)

Dogar schrieb:


> Das ist Star Treck Voyager: Elite Force.


Wenn das stimmt, dann gehören da einige Leute geschlagen... eigentlich alle die an der Entwicklung beteiligt waren.
Das auf dem Screen ist eindeutig Worf und der gehört als Protagonist einfach nicht in ein Voyager-Spiel rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (27. Februar 2008)

> wisst ihr was das hier ist???



armed-assault. gutes konzept . stark verbugt. => wird nie an OFP rankommen

@independent

schätze gansters


----------



## claet (27. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt, dann gehören da einige Leute geschlagen... eigentlich alle die an der Entwicklung beteiligt waren.
> Das auf dem Screen ist eindeutig Worf und der gehört als Protagonist einfach nicht in ein Voyager-Spiel rein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




genau das gleiche dachte ich auch, hab aber mal bei wiki nachgeschaut was da so über das spiel steht un siehe da, EliteForce 2 handelt _nach_ der Rückkehr der Voyager in den Alpha Quadranten 

könnte also doch sein


----------



## Dalmus (27. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> genau das gleiche dachte ich auch, hab aber mal bei wiki nachgeschaut was da so über das spiel steht un siehe da, EliteForce 2 handelt _nach_ der Rückkehr der Voyager in den Alpha Quadranten
> 
> könnte also doch sein


Tjoa, ich hab nun auch dort nachgelesen nachdem Du mich auf die Idee gebracht hast...

Bei Elite Force 2 steht: _"Wie schon im ersten Teil schlüpft man in die Rolle von Alexander Munro (Alexandra ist nicht möglich), einem Mitglied des „Hazard-Teams“ der Sternenflotte"_
Bei DS9 - The Fallen: _"[...]die drei Charaktere, die man spielen kann (Captain Sisko, Major Kira und Worf)[...]"_

Aber Zam schreibt ja nix zu unseren Vermutungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (27. Februar 2008)

uups ^^ habt recht des is der Worf...

Sorry


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Tjoa, ich hab nun auch dort nachgelesen nachdem Du mich auf die Idee gebracht hast...
> 
> Bei Elite Force 2 steht: _"Wie schon im ersten Teil schlüpft man in die Rolle von Alexander Munro (Alexandra ist nicht möglich), einem Mitglied des „Hazard-Teams" der Sternenflotte"_
> Bei DS9 - The Fallen: _"[...]die drei Charaktere, die man spielen kann (Captain Sisko, Major Kira und Worf)[...]"_
> ...



Sorry, is recht stressig heut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja, es ist Star Trek - Deep Space Nine - The Fallen


----------



## Dalmus (27. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sorry, is recht stressig heut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tjoa, bei Guibärchen hat zwar der Zusatz "The Fallen" gefehlt, aber ich hätte eh keinen Screenie zur Hand (bin ja auf der Arbeit). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also hau rein Gui...


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> wisst ihr was das hier ist???



Auch wenns ungültig ist und immernoch jemand anderes dran ist - lies beim nächsten mal die Tipps aus dem Eröffnungsposting, vor allem bezüglich Bild-Verlinkungen. *g*


----------



## Guibärchen (27. Februar 2008)

binn ich daran :O ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2008)

Dungeon Keeper 2


----------



## Guibärchen (27. Februar 2008)

ja. war zu leicht :_(
...obwohl, is ja zam. da is kein kraut gegen gewachsen : /


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> ja. war zu leicht :_(
> ...obwohl, is ja zam. da is kein kraut gegen gewachsen : /



Ja - is nich so leicht. *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (27. Februar 2008)

hm das is kniflig, schaut so aus als wär das game älter als ich >_<


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> hm das is kniflig, schaut so aus als wär das game älter als ich >_<



Es ist von 1987 *g*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es ist von 1987 *g*



Oh man, 2 Jahre älter als ich.^^


----------



## Theroas (27. Februar 2008)

Castlevania 1?


----------



## Vakeros (27. Februar 2008)

eindeutig castlevania 1
is aber von 1986


----------



## Guibärchen (27. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es ist von 1987 *g*


ok, es is genau so alt wie ich


----------



## Theroas (27. Februar 2008)

Muß weg, ich leg schnell nach:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Gameboy, 1990
- wollte das Castlevania Szenario abkupfern, hat aber nicht geklappt
- Verpackung sah aus als wäre es "MANOWAR - THE GAME"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. Februar 2008)

Ich ken das  ich kenn das, haben udn ich und ein freund als wir 6 waren mal zusammen mit ner nes bei einem schul flohmarkt gekauft^^ 

Verdammt wie hieß das  irwgwas mit Castle oder Knight?


----------



## Bar (27. Februar 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Muß weg, ich leg schnell nach:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wizards & Warriors 4: 
Fortress of Fear 

War sauschwer, das Spiel. Damals.


----------



## Bar (27. Februar 2008)

Ich mach einfach mal, weil ich hab ja recht *hust* ;-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damits leichter ist noch einen Screen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Das Schweinskopfding ist übrigends ein Orc...)

Für PC, das besondere: Man lief mit WSAD und steuerte den Waffenarm mit Maus oder Joystick und konnte durch schwingen Arme, Beine und Kopf abschlagen, so wie in Ritter der Kokosnuss. 
Zudem haben wir das zu viert im Lan gespielt :-)

Hat nur mittelmäßige Wertungen bekommen, ist aber trotzdem bis heute einzigartig! :-D


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. Februar 2008)

hm sofort wiedererkannt. nur fällt mir der name leider nicht mehr ein -.-


----------



## Theroas (28. Februar 2008)

Bar schrieb:


> Wizards & Warriors 4:
> Fortress of Fear
> 
> War sauschwer, das Spiel. Damals.



Allerdings!

Zum aktuellen: Nicht die leiseste Ahnung..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (28. Februar 2008)

ihr seid einfach zu alt für mich .. ich resigniere wenn das so weitergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw, bin BJ 86 *g*


----------



## Bar (28. Februar 2008)

Es ist von 1998, also sooo alt ist es noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. Februar 2008)

Bar schrieb:


> Ich mach einfach mal, weil ich hab ja recht *hust* ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist Die by the Sword. :>


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

Zam isn cheater ^^
laut google hat er recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wie immer ..)


----------



## Bar (28. Februar 2008)

Richtig, Zam!

Wie ich nach dem Lesen dieses Themas beurteilen kann, hat Zam halt einfach nur einen guten Spielegeschmack.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab noch ein paar Nicht-Genannte, falls Zam grad nichts zur Hand hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten ignoriert das hier einfach...

z.B.

TETRIS trifft ECHTZEITSTRATEGIE:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Man muss um eine Partie zu gewinnen, den gegnerischen Priester auf einem Altar opfern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Das erste, was mir auf der Zunge lag:
Age of Empires 0.5

Ansonsten...Dos oder C64, sowas in der Richtung hm?
Wenn ja...kenn ichs eh nich 8[


----------



## ZAM (28. Februar 2008)

Bar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NetStorm - Islands at War *g*


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Omg -.-


----------



## ZAM (28. Februar 2008)

Ich mach mal etwas leichter weiter.


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

ZAM du solltest mal in diese Sendung da gehen... aarrg, wie heißt die noch... "Wetten Was?" Oder so... du kennst jedes noch so beschissen kleine Spiel...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> ZAM du solltest mal in diese Sendung da gehen... aarrg, wie heißt die noch... "Wetten Was?" Oder so... du kennst jedes noch so beschissen kleine Spiel...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich steh nur auf Ego-Shooter jeglicher Art, Space-Sims, RPGs, Beat-em-Ups und Retro-Games (für PC, NES, MegaDrive, MasterSystem, SNES, NeoGeo, C64, Amiga-Systeme, Atari2600, Atari7800, MAME), bin dabei aber nicht ganz so nerdig wie einige Kollegen im Verlag, die zum Teil zu fast jedem Klassiker-Titel das Erscheinungsjahr auswendig wissen *g*  - Nur NetStormes ist mir letztens zufällig  über den Weg gelaufen *g*


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Auch...
Nein. Nix. Wird mein Screenie, wenn ichs mal schaffe. Sprich: Wenn Zam mal Simulationen auspackt. Und nicht den ersten FS.


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich steh nur auf Ego-Shooter jeglicher Art, Space-Sims, RPGs, Beat-em-Ups und Retro-Games (für PC, NES, MegaDrive, MasterSystem, SNES, NeoGeo, C64, Amiga-Systeme, Atari2600, Atari7800, MAME), bin dabei aber nicht ganz so nerdig wie einige Kollegen im Verlag, die zum Teil zu fast jedem Klassiker-Titel das Erscheinungsjahr auswendig wissen *g* - Nur NetStormes ist mir letztens zufällig über den Weg gelaufen *g*


Ahja.... Ich kenn nicht mal die Hälfte der genannten Konsolen...


----------



## Dalmus (28. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich mach mal etwas leichter weiter.


Diesmal willst Du uns doch veräppeln, oder?
Ist ja wie die Quizfrage "Wie heißt George Bush mit Vornamen?"
Näää, wenn der Name des Spiels schon auf dem Screenshot zu sehen ist, dann sag ich ihn nicht. :>

Edit: Wobei das mal ein wirklich geiles Spiel war/ist.


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Mod-TV?^^


----------



## ZAM (29. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Mod-TV?^^



Nein *g* Aber wers richtig lesen kann, darf. :>


----------



## Veragron (29. Februar 2008)

Du meinst wer das 'Mod-TV' richtig lesen kann? Okay. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (29. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Du meinst wer das 'Mod-TV' richtig lesen kann? Okay.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hätte dann da "Nein" gestanden? oO Das Spiel heißt M*a*d-TV


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Du meinst wer das 'Mod-TV' richtig lesen kann? Okay.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Soldat. Habe ich selbst schonmal gepostet.^^


----------



## claet (29. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Soldat. Habe ich selbst schonmal gepostet.^^




Verdammt, dass hätt ich auch gewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (29. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Soldat. Habe ich selbst schonmal gepostet.^^



sieht aus wie ein billiger worms faker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (29. Februar 2008)

ist es ja auch zu 80%

bloß gewaltig mit Gewalt^^

und du kämpfst nicht in Runden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (29. Februar 2008)

was? das is eher was wie CS in 2D.

hat nix mit worms zu tun, außer dasses 2D ist und von der Seite


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

er hat schon recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> sieht aus wie ein billiger worms faker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Spiel ist wesentlich besser, glaub mir.^^ (Soldat > Worms)


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Frontschweine > Worms > Soldat (nichts mi den andern gemeinsam)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Februar 2008)

da sich ja keiner erbarmt:

*spielrauskram-das-zam-nicht-kennt*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (29. Februar 2008)

Swords of the New World *g*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Swords of the New World *g*


OMG ich hab das gefühl du hast 85% deines Leben vorm PC verbracht...die andern 15% sind Schule,Arbeit,Essen etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

aber das kennst du nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Februar 2008)

eigentlich ist ja zam dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber das ist natürlich zelda,nur welcher teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*"zelda,the four swords"* .. oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> aber das kennst du nicht
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





ZAM schrieb:


> Ich steh nur auf Ego-Shooter jeglicher Art, Space-Sims, *RPGs*, Beat-em-Ups und Retro-Games (für PC, NES, MegaDrive, MasterSystem, *SNES*, NeoGeo, C64, Amiga-Systeme, Atari2600, Atari7800, MAME),



und ich würde meinen buffedacc verwetten, das er es erkennt. ich bin schon froh da irgend nen zelda zu erkennen^^

aber ZAM ich such was, was du nicht kensnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (1. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> eigentlich ist ja zam dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo,es ist zelda four swords 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. März 2008)

OMG ich hab n spiel erraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo bekomm ich jetzt n screen her? *grübel*
aja



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hatte keinen eigenen screen zur hand,aber hier mal was,dass ich spiele und es ist auch neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wil den ganzen namen wissen


----------



## Maladin (1. März 2008)

Sieht aus wie Segas Virtua Cop ... aber im Zombie Modus ...


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (1. März 2008)

GunZ

Edith: richtig heisst das Spiel natürlich GunZ- The Duel


----------



## chopi (1. März 2008)

jojo arc ms arc hat recht,es ist GunZ
du darfst


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (2. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (2. März 2008)

Dat is Oni. Ich bin nicht stolz dieses Spiel zu kennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es war sehr enttäuschend.

/wink Milay


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (2. März 2008)

lölz dann go on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (2. März 2008)

Ich versuchs mal mit einem Klassiker.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war Action pur ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/wink Milay


----------



## Ianvalor (2. März 2008)

LHX Attack Chopper :-)

Absolut geniale Flugsimulation, mit damals einzigartig dem Osprey (Mischung aus Heli und Flugzeug) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (2. März 2008)

Rrrriiichtig ... und weiter


----------



## Ianvalor (2. März 2008)

Kann ruhig wer anderes... mir is das Bildsuchen- und Kopieren zu mühsehlig *g*


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (2. März 2008)

Na dann...


----------



## Maladin (2. März 2008)

Budokan \o/


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (2. März 2008)

jupp

komplett:

Budokan - The Martial Spirit ^^


----------



## Maladin (2. März 2008)

Na da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

=




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (2. März 2008)

SimAnt


----------



## Maladin (2. März 2008)

jupp und weiter


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. März 2008)

*bild-aus-genre-such-das-zam-nicht-mag*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohne ui


----------



## Lurock (4. März 2008)

Das dürft ein Blitzkrieg-Teil sein, ich vermute mal Blitzkrieg II ?


----------



## Minastirit (4. März 2008)

an das dacht ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (4. März 2008)

ich dachte eher an suddenstrike, aber dafür ist wohl die grafik zu gut ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. März 2008)

weder blitzkrieg noch suddenstrike^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. März 2008)

Codename Panzers? Grafisch passts irgendwie nicht ganz aber was anderes fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. März 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Codename Panzers? Grafisch passts irgendwie nicht ganz aber was anderes fällt mir nicht ein.


auch nicht.

tipp: das hier ist von anfang 2007

*auf-zam-wart*


----------



## Thrawns (5. März 2008)

Company of Heroes?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. März 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Company of Heroes?



nö.


tipp: deutsche spieleschmiede
*auf zam wart*


----------



## Jockurt (6. März 2008)

Ich haette auch Panzers gesagt, du beluegst uns bestimmt, es IST Codename: Panzers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Joke lang...
Keine Ahnung...

Achja, ZAM hat bestimmt nur Angst sich blosszustellen.
Deswegen sagt er nichts.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. März 2008)

wenn ich wieder zuhause in gibts nochn neuen screen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trel (6. März 2008)

Panzer Elite Action - Fields of Glory?


----------



## Ankatu (6. März 2008)

Supreme Commander?


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (6. März 2008)

C&C?!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (6. März 2008)

Starcraft?


----------



## Besieger (6. März 2008)

war front - turning point


----------



## Tassy (6. März 2008)

Das ist ganz klar
==> *WORLD IN CONFLICT* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. März 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> war front - turning point



na bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  es geht doch. es ist [War Front - Turning Point]

eigentlich sehr schönes kurzweiliges, vor allem mal anderes strategiespiel mit:
mechs, helden, eis und teslar, luftschiffen, zerstörbare landschaft und alles irgendwie im WWII

Besieger du bist :]


----------



## Besieger (7. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin ma gespannt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2008)

[size=-1]Hearts of Iron 2: Doomsday ?
[/size]


----------



## Thrawns (7. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> [size=-1]Hearts of Iron 2: Doomsday ?
> [/size]



Google sagt: es stimmt.


----------



## Besieger (7. März 2008)

> Hearts of Iron 2: Doomsday ?



korrekt.

zum Spiel: Gibts grad kostenlos in der GS. Absolut zu empfehln. Komplexes strategie-und Wirtschaftssystem. Ärger mich scho seit 3 Tagen warum ich net früher zu dem Spiel gekommen bin. Jeder der sich nur irgendwie für Strategiespiele interessiert kommt an dem net vorbei. Grafik is zwar naja von 1945 aber juckt in dem Spiel überhaupt net.


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2008)

Hab grad keine Lust nen Screenshot zu machen - jemand anderes darf.
Aber macht Euch nicht zuviel Hoffnung, ich habe noch tausende Klassiker auf Lager :>


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. März 2008)

zam du hättest ruhig mal bei meinem letzten, im endeffekt doch schwerer als gedachtem screen mitraten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


genauer name plz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DockZock (8. März 2008)

Warhammer 40k : Dawn of War. Wenn ich mir das Wetter so ansehe, müsste es das erste Addon Winter Assault sein! *g*

Bin ich jetzt dran? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. März 2008)

WARHAMMER 40k !! mit nem addon das ich ned hab
-.- wiso bin ich immer zu langsam


----------



## Dalmus (8. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hab grad keine Lust nen Screenshot zu machen - jemand anderes darf.
> Aber macht Euch nicht zuviel Hoffnung, ich habe noch tausende Klassiker auf Lager :>


Davon bin ich absolut überzeugt Zam. :>


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Damn, da ist es schon mitten in der Nacht, man muß noch den Screen hochladen und in der Zwischenzeit hat jemand anderes die Gunst der Stunde genutzt.^^
Ignoriert meinen Post... vorerst. :>


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. März 2008)

DockZock schrieb:


> Warhammer 40k : Dawn of War. Wenn ich mir das Wetter so ansehe, müsste es das erste Addon Winter Assault sein! *g*
> 
> Bin ich jetzt dran?
> 
> ...



das ging fix für die uhrzeit^^ ja du bist

edith wundert sich: hm dalmus, du bist 2 stunden zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (8. März 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> edith wundert sich: hm dalmus, du bist 2 stunden zu langsam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, wie meinem Edit zu entnehmen... knapp 3 Minuten zu langsam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. März 2008)

sry die /ironie tags waren nicht fett geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DockZock (8. März 2008)

Juhu! Gut dann werd ich mal eine kleine Schatzsuche mit euch machen. Für Kenner ist es ganz leicht und bei Nichtkenner sollte Google aushelfen können.

_Wichtig : Auf diesen Screenshot findet ihr eine ANSPIELUNG auf ein älteres Game des selben Entwicklers, von den übrigens auch ein weiteres Spiel schon gepostet wurde (Seite 80 dieses Freds)._





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer sagt vom welchen Spiel der eigentliche Screenshot noch ist (das ist nun wirklich nicht schwer), der bekommt nen Keks!

edit : Ich hab mal selbst einen Screenshot jetzt gemacht. Man sieht besser welches Ding ich meine und den Gesellen rechts davon sollte eigentlich jeder kennen und wissen zu welchen Spiel der gehört.


----------



## Dalmus (8. März 2008)

Ich könnte jetzt arg auf die Schnauze fallen, da mir der konkrete Screenshot wenig sagt, aber HL2-Engine?


----------



## DockZock (8. März 2008)

Nein der Nachfolger von HALO 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier 2 Tipps :
1. Das Spiel hat Doom 1 damals ziemlich Konkurrenz gemacht
_2. Der Name des Spielst ist der selbe wie eine Kurzform einer Laufverantstaltung (Ok, jetzt hab ich echt zuviel verraten)_


*seufz* Tante Edith hat mir geraten, noch ein paar mehr Tipps zu geben :
Das Spiel was ich meine gibt es heute als Xbox360 Arcade Game.
Es wurde zuerst für das Betriebssystem von Apple, also Mac OS, entwickelt und ein Nachfolger dieses Games kam dann auch für Windows, dessen Zusatztitel übrigens mit >D< anfängt.
Ein Spiel-erfolg des Games Halo 3 (vom gleichen entwickler) ist nach diesen Spiel benannt und man kann damit einen Helm für sein Multiplayer-Profil freischalten, der genauso aussieht wie die Helme der Spielfiguren des gesuchten Games.
Ohne dieses Spiel sähe der Halo Multiplayer-Spielmode ,,Oddball" etwas anders aus. (Stichwort Skulls)
Das Symbol des gesuchten Spieles kann man im Halo 2/3- Multiplayer als Emblem für seinen Spartaner einstellen.
Das gesuchte Spiel wurde ein Jahr nach Doom 1 released und gehört mit zu den Meilensteinen eines sehr umstrittenden Spiele-Genres. (siehe Killerspiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Die drei Protagonisten des Spiels sind 3 künstliche Intelligenzen, eine KI spielt auch in der Halo-Reihe eine große Rolle.

Also mehr fällt mir nun wirklich nicht mehr ein. -.- Benutzt doch einfach mal Google...wie verrate ich nicht darauf müsst ihr selbst kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*auf die uhr guck und gähn* ich gehe jetzt endlich mal pennen...^^


----------



## Thrawns (8. März 2008)

Tron?

Wahrscheinlich nicht, aber ich will nicht wild googlen ;P


----------



## DockZock (8. März 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Tron?
> 
> Wahrscheinlich nicht, aber ich will nicht wild googlen ;P




Nein, sonst hätte ich doch den Film erwähnt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (8. März 2008)

speedball?


----------



## DockZock (8. März 2008)

Damits hier mal weitergeht sag ich fix die Lösung.

2. Der Name des Spielst ist der selbe wie eine Kurzform einer Laufverantstaltung (Ok, jetzt hab ich echt zuviel verraten) Und was wäre zum Beispiel eine Laufveranstaltung? Ein Marathon! Und das ist auch schon der Name des Spiels, Marathon von Bungie Entertaiment. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marathon_%28Computerspiel%29 Steht auch unter Wikipedia bei den Meilensteinen des Shooter Genres -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ego-Shooter

Die Anspielung auf den Halo3-Screenshot ist folgende : Im Spiel Marathon gab es Terminals, die aussehen wie das auf dem Screen, bei denen man Nachrichten etc. lesen konnte. Das gibt es heute in Halo 3 auch, als Nachrichten-terminals der ,,Forerunner". Vieles aus Marathon gibs in Halo 3 zu finden, aber ich zähle jetzt nicht alles auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ihr einfach nach ,,Bungie" gegoogelt hättet (oder Halo um den Entwickler herauszubekommen) wärt ihr auf die Seite Bungie.net gekommen, bei der ihr Unter Projects Marathon gefunden hättet. (Das Spiel Oni was schon hier gepostet wurde ist auch dabei)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dalmus hat ja auch noch einen Screen gemacht. Denke mal mit den könnten wir weitermachen. Also ich hab keine Ahnung! :O


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. März 2008)

Ein Schuss ins Blaue.
Master of Orion?


----------



## Dalmus (8. März 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ein Schuss ins Blaue.
> Master of Orion?


Nope, wobei das auch cool war...

Tante Edith meint: Da es bereits Sonntag 9:00 ist, sollten ein paar Tipps rausgerückt werden.
Bei dieser Weltraum-Handels-Simulation müssen die Spieler am Anfang eines der Raumschiffe wählen, die alle Vor- und Nachteile haben. 
Mit dem Schiff (bei dem man immer wenn's möglich ist den Frauchtraum erweitern lassen sollte) düst man dann von Planet zu Planet, um mit verschiedenen Waren zu handeln, Passagiere zu befördern und den Planeten zu erkunden (um zB billig ein neue Ausbaustufe für den Antrieb zu ergattern)...


----------



## Dalmus (10. März 2008)

Nun gut, dann löse ich mal auf, damit's hier wieder weiter geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es handelt sich um die überragende, leider etwas unbekannte Wirtschaftssimulation "Gazillionaire" aus dem Hause Lavamind.

Hat gerade wer einen neuen Screenshot parat?


----------



## Thrawns (10. März 2008)

Ich mache einfach mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackseven (10. März 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Ich mache einfach mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. März 2008)

uff, need zam, der weiß das^^


----------



## Thrawns (10. März 2008)

Kleiner Hinweis: es gibt bereits zwei Teile des Spiels. Der Screenshot zeigt Teil 2, der erst in den letzten Monaten released wurde.


----------



## K0l0ss (10. März 2008)

Savage 2?


----------



## Minastirit (10. März 2008)

schaut lustig aus auch wenn ich nicht weis von welchem game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
savage 2 kann stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schaut zumindest laut google ändlich aus ^^


----------



## Thrawns (10. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Savage 2?



Jupp.


----------



## Thrawns (10. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Savage 2?



Jupp.


----------



## K0l0ss (10. März 2008)

Hm...mal schaun, wer da drauf kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (10. März 2008)

Micro Machines?


----------



## K0l0ss (10. März 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Micro Machines?



Nein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carped (10. März 2008)

TrackMania ?
Oder Toy World


----------



## claet (10. März 2008)

kA, aber wenn man die strecken selber bauen kann und dann auch befahren kann, will ichs mal zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. März 2008)

gibts das i.wo umsonst? oO sieht geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mein tipp: vllt i.ein spiel mit sonic? der hat doch auch so strecken


----------



## Dalmus (10. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hm...mal schaun, wer da drauf kommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, gibts einen "Data Becker 3D Carrera-Bahn-Planer"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (10. März 2008)

Hot Wheels?


----------



## -PuRity- (11. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, gibts einen "Data Becker 3D Carrera-Bahn-Planer"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zu geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber die Konstruktion sieht wirklich extrem nach Carrera-Bahn aus..

HAH! *googlegoogle*...

*Carrera Grand Prix?*


----------



## Ennia (12. März 2008)

gibts jetzt mal nen tip oder was?


----------



## claet (12. März 2008)

ich glaub wir kommen hier nich weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

LOL S. 84 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wad ein riesen Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (12. März 2008)

so, ich stell um 12:30 ein neues rein, wenn bis dahin kein tipp kommt und ihr damit einverstandesn seid! ich bin entäuscht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (12. März 2008)

bin dafür, aber nur wenn ich nen privat tipp per pm bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (12. März 2008)

Jo, mach mal. Wenn K0l0ss wiederkommt, können wir uns immer noch mit dem alten Bild beschäftigen.


----------



## Ennia (12. März 2008)

claet :> ne bekommst du nicht ^^ gleiches recht für alle :]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist ein sehr aktueller tietel aber im deutschsprachigen raum noch nicht erschienen! ein hammerspiel echt zu empfehlen!!


lg


----------



## Qonix (12. März 2008)

Bumm bumm, knall die Raumschiffe ab?


----------



## claet (12. März 2008)

hm, keine mir bekannten raumschiffe 
außerdem kein mir bekanntes raumschiff design

aber eins steht fest, das spiel wird angespielt! sieht geil aus


----------



## Ennia (12. März 2008)

hier noch einer mit ui... ah es handelt sich also um ein strategiespiel :]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fingolfin (12. März 2008)

Universe at War?


----------



## Ennia (12. März 2008)

Fingolfin schrieb:


> Universe at War?



nein ^^ das spiel ist, wie schon gesagt, nicht in D erschienen


----------



## Fingolfin (12. März 2008)

Sins of a Solar Empire


----------



## K0l0ss (12. März 2008)

Sorry, hatte ganz vergessen, dass ich hier gepostet hatte, weil ich hier eh nie dran komme.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es war Mad Tracks.


----------



## LónêWòlf (12. März 2008)

UaW ist in D schon lange ^^ X1?


----------



## Ennia (12. März 2008)

Fingolfin schrieb:


> Sins of a Solar Empire



Mist- ja ist richtig ^^ du bist dran

wie bist du drauf gekommen? spielst du auch?




LónêWòlf schrieb:


> UaW ist in D schon lange ^^ X1?




eben deswegen is es ja auch soase und net uaw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




weiter gehts


----------



## Fingolfin (12. März 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> Mist- ja ist richtig ^^ du bist dran
> 
> wie bist du drauf gekommen? spielst du auch?


nö 
http://www.sinsofasolarempire.com/
war aber eher zufall^^

naja neues Bild, neues Glück xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (12. März 2008)

sry, aber keinen plan... ein tip vlt?


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2008)

ist es ein shooter ? .. 0plan


----------



## Fingolfin (12. März 2008)

Tipps....

-Das Spiel ist von 1999
-Es ist halb RTS halb Shooter
-Es war das konkurenzprojekt zu dem Spiel "Warzone2100"
-Acclaim hat es entwickelt


----------



## Ennia (12. März 2008)

machines?


----------



## Fingolfin (12. März 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> machines?


ja du bist dran


----------



## Besieger (12. März 2008)

battlezone


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Wo bleibt denn der nächste Screen?^^


----------



## claet (13. März 2008)

ich will sins of a solar empire haben *sabber*

wems ähnlich geht, hier von amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com/Sins-of-a-Solar-Empi...4787&sr=8-1


----------



## Fingolfin (13. März 2008)

und ich will den nächsten screen sehen


----------



## Alanium (13. März 2008)

Ich auch!


----------



## Qonix (13. März 2008)

Dann stellt einen rein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (13. März 2008)

Ich bin einfach mal so frei, wenns Recht ist *g*

Ein Klassiker und eines meiner ersten Games 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ein wenig klein, aber das beste was ich finden konnte, leider sind screens offensichtlich rar

ich such heute abend noma


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (13. März 2008)

irgendein Wing Commander.

Armada vielleicht?


----------



## claet (13. März 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> irgendein Wing Commander.
> 
> Armada vielleicht?



verdammter Mist, war das zu einfach?

is richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (13. März 2008)

Also das Interface ist typisch WingCommander.
Und Armada hab ich auch häufig gespielt^^

Ok, diesmal geb ich euch wieder einen Screenshot. Das war eines der brutaleren Spiele die damals mit 12 Jahren oder so gespielt habe.

Vokuhila und Schnauzer ftw^^


----------



## Dalmus (13. März 2008)

Puh, keine Ahnung... Commander Keen?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (13. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Puh, keine Ahnung... Commander Keen?



Ne, aber ist schonmal ne heiße Spur.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. März 2008)

sieht aus wie der erste duke, aber dann rigendwie wieder doch nciht


----------



## Foertel (14. März 2008)

ney, für den Duke stimmt der Haarschnitt nicht, scheint aber des gleiche prinzip zu sein, also irgendwas ähnliches...


----------



## Dalmus (14. März 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> ney, für den Duke stimmt der Haarschnitt nicht, scheint aber des gleiche prinzip zu sein, also irgendwas ähnliches...


Dieser Dino kommt mir aber verdammt bekannt vor.
Bin mir eigentlich sicher, daß ich das Spiel kenne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (14. März 2008)

Es ist Bio Menace!

Hier ein Wikipedia Artikel dazu mit einem Screen http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bio_Menace

Dann knall ich mal was rein :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tipp : Das Spiel wurd nie released, aber als Warcraft-Veteran sollte fast jeder schonmal davon gehört haben.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (14. März 2008)

WarCraft Adventures: Lord of the Clans ^^


----------



## the Huntress (14. März 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> WarCraft Adventures: Lord of the Clans ^^




Richtig (schade das es nie rausgekommen ist^^), du bist dran!


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (14. März 2008)

Wer weiss, wozu es gut war, dass es eingestellt wurde ^^

Hier das nächste:


----------



## the Huntress (14. März 2008)

Darauf kann ich mir keinen Reim machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast du 'n Tipp?! *anfleh^^*


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (14. März 2008)

the schrieb:


> Darauf kann ich mir keinen Reim machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




War ein sehr gutes LucasArts Adventure


----------



## Ollav (14. März 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> Wer weiss, wozu es gut war, dass es eingestellt wurde ^^
> 
> Hier das nächste:



Maniacal Vultures ?

Edit: Oder wartet das sieht eher aus wie ein Inidi Jones Teil.


----------



## Ollav (14. März 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> Wer weiss, wozu es gut war, dass es eingestellt wurde ^^
> 
> Hier das nächste:




Habs !
The Dig


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

mhm kommt davon wenn man est abends on geht^^ aber ich kann soviel sagen  ist richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btw netter ava ollav


----------



## Ollav (14. März 2008)

Gut dann mach ich mal mit was neuerem als "The Dig" weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

k schaut schonmal anch nach nem rpg aus  würde zudem auf snes tippen..oder...mhm tales...nö sword..auch net..mhm bekomm ich nen tipp?^^

könnte auch psp sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (14. März 2008)

mhhh...ich würde von der grafik her auf the legend of zelda tippen^^


----------



## Ollav (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> k schaut schonmal anch nach nem rpg aus  würde zudem auf snes tippen..oder...mhm tales...nö sword..auch net..mhm bekomm ich nen tipp?^^
> 
> könnte auch psp sein
> 
> ...



ja SNES und rpg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1995 in Japan released.


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

ich bin mir nicht sicher Terranigma? =)


----------



## Ollav (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht sicher Terranigma? =)



Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma

""
Unser Planet besitzt zwei Seelen.
Ein äußeres und ein inneres Antlitz.
Eine Licht- und eine Schattenseite.
Millionen Jahre nach der Geburt des Planeten
wurden Wachstum und Verfall zu zwei Seelen.
Auf der Lichtseite entstand neues Leben.

 Die Schattenseite erstarrte im ewigen Eis.
Die Lichtseite erschuf neues Leben.
Alles entwickelte sich prächtig.
Angst und Haß beherrschten die Schattenseite.

So entstanden Gut und Böse
""


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sens rgs sind genau mein Ding, bin ein großer Fan von diesen alten Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mach dann mal weiter^^

also das müssten einige kennen, hoffentlich ist zam nicht da^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (15. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> sens rgs sind genau mein Ding, bin ein großer Fan von diesen alten Spielen
> ...




Breath of Fire


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

döm döm döm richtig, du bist dran^^


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (15. März 2008)

Dann will ich mal ein Spiel posten, welches die (meiner Meinung nach) schönsten Menüs hatte, die ich je gesehen hab. Leider nicht auf dem Screenshot zu erkennen.


----------



## Independent (15. März 2008)

Bands of Rock?

Sry hing bei Seite 4^^


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (15. März 2008)

nicht mal annähernd ^^


----------



## castaman (15. März 2008)

das ist ENCLAVE oder?^^


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (15. März 2008)

Jepp, das ist es.


----------



## Soramac (16. März 2008)

Ich mach mal weiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ianvalor (16. März 2008)

Einer der letzten Might & Magic Teile... 7 vielleicht?


----------



## Soramac (16. März 2008)

Ianvalor schrieb:


> Einer der letzten Might & Magic Teile... 7 vielleicht?



Gut, Ich lass es gelten. Es war Might & Magic Teil 6

Du bist dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ianvalor (16. März 2008)

Ach... mach du ruhig weiter... oder wer anderes... a) hab ich ja nich wirklich recht gehabt und b) wollt ich auch nur mal was sagen *g*


----------



## Soramac (16. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (16. März 2008)

Irgendein Siedler Teil?

Nummer 3, oder Nummer 4?


----------



## Thrawns (16. März 2008)

Du solltest das Bild umbenennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. März 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Du solltest das Bild umbenennen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach, ich lass es jetzt so. Nein es ist kein Siedler.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. März 2008)

knights_and_merchants2 ??


----------



## Soramac (16. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> knights_and_merchants2 ??



Richtg.

Wer anders ist.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. März 2008)

ich hab kein screenie zur hand
mach ma wer anders


----------



## Incontemtio (16. März 2008)

Dann mach ich mal weiter mit einem Bild, das ich hier schon einmal gepostet habe und das nicht erraten wurde.


----------



## Zachrid (16. März 2008)

Da ich das Gefühl habe sonst nie in diesen Thread dazwischen zu kommen... bin ich mal so frei und poste ohne vorher geantwortet zu haben. Sorry. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jap, ich habe das Original und ich bin stolz drauf.


----------



## Ianvalor (16. März 2008)

Dungeon Master


----------



## Incontemtio (16. März 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Da ich das Gefühl habe sonst nie in diesen Thread dazwischen zu kommen...



Mach es wie ich warte bis jemand sagt, dass irgendjemand für ihn weiter machen könnte. 



Zachrid schrieb:


> bin ich mal so frei und poste ohne vorher geantwortet zu haben.



Ich bin mal so frei und appelliere an den ganze Rest hier, dass wir deinen Post einfach ignorieren, bzw dass ein Moderator deinen Beitrag löscht. 



Zachrid schrieb:


> Sorry.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du schon meinst etwas unrechtes getan zu haben und du meinst dich dafür entschuldigen zu müssen, warum hast du das dann nicht einfach unterlassen.


----------



## ZAM (16. März 2008)

Es ist immernoch das Bild von Incontemtio zu erraten. Sorry Ianvalor, aber Zachrid hat sich einfach reingeschoben, obwohl bereits ein Bild zum Raten zur Debatte stand/steht.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. März 2008)

Hm...das von Incontemtio hatten wir schonmal? *such*


----------



## ZAM (16. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hm...das von Incontemtio hatten wir schonmal? *such*



Ja, und es wurde nicht erraten. *g* Ich komm auch nicht drauf.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja, und es wurde nicht erraten. *g* Ich komm auch nicht drauf.



Hm...mist...aus welchem Jahr ist'n das?


----------



## Deadlift (16. März 2008)

HAHAHA ist das Murder in a Wheel (2)?




ZAM schrieb:


> Ja, und es wurde nicht erraten. *g* Ich komm auch nicht drauf.


schäme er sich...


----------



## Incontemtio (16. März 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> HAHAHA ist das Murder in a Wheel (2)?



Ja richtig kannst weiter machen.


----------



## Deadlift (16. März 2008)

Da bin ich jetzt echt gespannt, ich hab bisher noch keinen getroffen der das Spiel gespielt hat ... ausser mir und meim Onkel.

Absoluter Klassiker/Meilenstein und jeder ders nicht gespielt hat kann bei der Entwicklung der Games leider nicht mitreden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. März 2008)

Arg. das kenn ich. Komm aber nicht auf den Namen.

Ha, das müsste Cyberia sein. Hab nach längerem Suchen sogar noch die CD (war bei irgendeinem Heft dabei) dazu in der Rebel Assault Hülle gefunden.
Weiß jetzt aber nicht ob ich das jemals durchgespielt hab.


----------



## Deadlift (17. März 2008)

Ole Ole genau das wars. =)

Hab damals beide durch... es tat weh aber war geil ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. März 2008)

Da ich grad Schlafprobleme hab, post ich halt schnell den nächsten Screen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ianvalor (17. März 2008)

Einfach... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crusader No Regret (oder der Vorgänger No Remorse... hmm...) - geiles Spiel... tolle Atmosphäre und mal was neues zu der Zeit *g*


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. März 2008)

Ianvalor schrieb:


> Einfach...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Korrekt


----------



## Soramac (17. März 2008)

Ich mach mal weiter





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (17. März 2008)

is das nicht fallout tactics?


----------



## Ianvalor (17. März 2008)

Jo... korrekt..., denk ich mir mal (um das mal voraus zu nehmen) *g*


----------



## Soramac (17. März 2008)

Ianvalor schrieb:


> Jo... korrekt..., denk ich mir mal (um das mal voraus zu nehmen) *g*



Ja, das ist vollkomm richtig. Schade das es davon kein weiteres Spiel gibt, habe es geliebt. Spiele es selber immernoch, was mir aber jetzt total schwer vorkommt dort weiter zu kommen, muss mich mal vielleicht besser kontzentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (17. März 2008)

na dann mach ich mal weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
vllt kennen es ja einige^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Darkwarlock (17. März 2008)

Oblivien?


----------



## Villano (17. März 2008)

The schrieb:


> Oblivien?


ne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (17. März 2008)

das müsste dark project: der meisterdieb, oder so sein ^^


----------



## Villano (17. März 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> das müsste dark project: der meisterdieb, oder so sein ^^


komplett richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (17. März 2008)

yesss ^^ gut dann hier das nächste. hab mir schon überlegt, die GUi weg zu machen, aber das wäre net fair... jetzt isses halt saueinfach - btw. eines der geilsten spiele ever!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (17. März 2008)

is das commandos (hieß das so?)

bin mir net sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. März 2008)

Das dürfte Jagged Alliance 2 sein.


----------



## Ennia (17. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Das dürfte Jagged Alliance 2 sein.



das ist rischtööööög 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du bist dran


----------



## K0l0ss (17. März 2008)

Ok, mal schaun..wer auf das hier kommt. Sollet aber leicht sein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (17. März 2008)

ist das ein "alone in the dark" ? ich hab seit monkey island 3 kein spiel aus diesem genre mehr gespielt... hmmm


----------



## K0l0ss (17. März 2008)

Falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (17. März 2008)

könnt des Obscure sein ?


----------



## Stavo (17. März 2008)

Art of Murder: FBI Confidential !? eventuell ne Stelle wo man gerade nen anderen char spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. März 2008)

Beides falsch.


----------



## Klunker (18. März 2008)

lag das mal als dvd bei ner pc action bei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. März 2008)

Ne, aber Computer-Bild Spiele.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (18. März 2008)

largo winch?


----------



## K0l0ss (18. März 2008)

Nein.

Mal ein paar Tipps: Der Protagonist heißt Samuel Gordon. Erschienen ist das Spiel 2004 zuerst in Europa, dann USA, Mexiko und Kanada.


----------



## Incontemtio (18. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> largo winch?



Hab den Screen zwar nicht gepostet aber Largo Winch ist es niemals. Ich hab das damals gespielt (dämliches Spiel übrings) und das sah ganz anders aus.


----------



## rEdiC (18. März 2008)

Black Mirror


----------



## K0l0ss (18. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Black Mirror



Richtig, war ja nach dem Tip auch zu leicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (18. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Black Mirror


Fuck,wollte ich grade sagen.


----------



## rEdiC (18. März 2008)

so dann mal weiter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (18. März 2008)

diablo?


----------



## rEdiC (18. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> diablo?





You fail.







Rly.


----------



## Vakeros (18. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> diablo?



schäm dich


----------



## Jácks (19. März 2008)

ich kenn diablo garnicht hab mal so getippt*g*


----------



## rEdiC (19. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ich kenn diablo garnicht hab mal so getippt*g*



Schäm dich 2 mal.^^

Du bist genau in meine Falle getappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (19. März 2008)

Is das nich aus nem neuen Teil von Baphomets Fluch? dritte oder vierte oder wieviele es da auch gibt? ^^


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (19. März 2008)

The longest journey. 

Erstes Kapitel, Traumsequenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Falls ich richtig liege (und ich bin sicher, dass ich es tue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) darf jemand anders ein Pic posten, ich geh jetzt erstmal ins Bett.


----------



## Ollav (19. März 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> The longest journey.
> 
> Erstes Kapitel, Traumsequenz
> 
> ...



Das las ich mir nicht 2x sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer kennt dieses kultige Spiel noch?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (19. März 2008)

Sieht nach einem Sim City für arme aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder Siedler?


----------



## Ollav (19. März 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Sieht nach einem Sim City für arme aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nope, hat nix mit SimCity oder Siedler zu tun


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2008)

Das erste Age of Empires?


----------



## K0l0ss (19. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das erste Age of Empires?



Da kann ich sogar sagen, dass das falsch ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das erste Age of Empires?


OMG das ist nieeeeeeeee im leben Age of Empires 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2008)

Na dann sagt doch einfach was es ist und nicht immer was es nicht ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Na dann sagt doch einfach was es ist und nicht immer was es nicht ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich find das ist ehm harry potter und ein stein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne 0 plan


----------



## rEdiC (19. März 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> The longest journey.
> 
> Erstes Kapitel, Traumsequenz
> 
> ...



Du liegst völlig richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fand das Spiel dermaßen langweilig.^^


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Du liegst völlig richtig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oha, einer von der schnellen Truppe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (19. März 2008)

FURRY ALARM!

Und: k.a.


----------



## rEdiC (19. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Oha, einer von der schnellen Truppe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich war vorher nicht mehr on und werde ja wohl bestätigen dürfen dass er mein Rätsel richtig gelöst hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (19. März 2008)

Tipp:
Das Spiel ist von Acclaim  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Realeased worden auf DOS, PS1 und Windows 95


----------



## K0l0ss (19. März 2008)

Constructor?


----------



## Ollav (19. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Constructor?



Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weitermachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (19. März 2008)

Joa...hier mal ein neuer Screeni. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (19. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Joa...hier mal ein neuer Screeni.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Breed


----------



## K0l0ss (19. März 2008)

Ach verdammt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Richtig.


----------



## Ollav (19. März 2008)

So hier mal was schwieriges:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (19. März 2008)

Ich weiß ja, dass DUNE2 kein solches Interface hatte. Deswegen tippe ich einfach mal auf Z
Richtig?


----------



## Ollav (19. März 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja, dass DUNE2 kein solches Interface hatte. Deswegen tippe ich einfach mal auf Z
> Richtig?



Nein Z ist es nicht aber Dune2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du bist dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (19. März 2008)

Das is aber kein Original DUNE2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ein alter APOGEE-Klassiker, mehr wird nicht verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (19. März 2008)

Biomenace


----------



## maggus (19. März 2008)

Korrrrekt. Du bist an der Reihe.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (19. März 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Biomenace



das weisst du auch nur weil wir das vor ein paar seiten schonmal hatten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (19. März 2008)

Auch ein Sega Klassiker




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (19. März 2008)

Hm? Alle eingeschalfen oder kommt keiner drauf?
Das Spiel hat was mit Sonic zu tun.


----------



## Incontemtio (19. März 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Hm? Alle eingeschalfen oder kommt keiner drauf?
> Das Spiel hat was mit Sonic zu tun.



Mit "Sonic" assoziere ich nur diesen Jump & Run-Typen, der sich zu so einer Kugel rollen konnte. Die Spiele von dem sind zwar auch von Sega aber keines erinnert sieht so aus wie das von dem du ein Bild gepostet hast...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. März 2008)

hmmm, das  Dr R könnte auf Dr Robotnik (Gegenspieler von Sonic) hinweisen und tada

Dr Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine


----------



## Ollav (19. März 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> hmmm, das  Dr R könnte auf Dr Robotnik (Gegenspieler von Sonic) hinweisen und tada
> 
> Dr Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine



Dr Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine ist korrekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (19. März 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> hmmm, das  Dr R könnte auf Dr Robotnik (Gegenspieler von Sonic) hinweisen und tada
> 
> Dr Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine



Nicht schlecht, ich bin nicht darauf gekommen. Liegt wahrscheinlich aber auch daran, dass ich einfach alle Sonic-Spiele im englischen Wikipedia durchgegangen bin und nach dem gesuchten Spiel geguckt habe.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. März 2008)

Für mich ein Kultspiel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (19. März 2008)

Der Clou?


----------



## Ollav (19. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Der Clou?



Das sollte korrekt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. März 2008)

jup


----------



## Incontemtio (19. März 2008)

Na dann macht mal weiter:


----------



## claet (20. März 2008)

entegen der annahme meiner eltern bestätigt mir dieser thread: ich habe viel zu wenig comptuerspiele gespielt!!


----------



## Qonix (20. März 2008)

oder du bist einfach zu Jung

die meisten Spiele die man hier sieht, sind noch zu Zeiten als der PC noch mit Kohle betrieben wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (20. März 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> So hier mal was schwieriges:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kurzer Einwurf:

Was soll das für ein Dune2 sein? Das Original ist es nicht.


----------



## Ennia (20. März 2008)

dune2 für den megadrive

//btw. ich bin für adventure verbot hir drinnen!


----------



## Kindgenius (20. März 2008)

Öhm, wenn das richtig war, dürfte ich jetzt?^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz leicht


----------



## claet (20. März 2008)

Das ist eindeutig Wario

Aber kA welches Game

Bin fast 22 .. von der Grafik her würde ich tippen, dass die meisten Spiele innerhalb meiner Zocker-Zeit aktuell waren ..


----------



## Kindgenius (20. März 2008)

wario ja aber welches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. März 2008)

eins dieser minispielesammlungen...wario ware smooth moves pc edition? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (20. März 2008)

Jein,

heiß einfach nur "Wario Ware" xD

Und wurde von mir mit nem Emu gespielt aber ich lass mal gelten :O


----------



## Incontemtio (20. März 2008)

Eigentlich ist ja mein Bild noch zu erraten aber ich bin es ja schon gewohnt hier übergangen zu werden...


----------



## Ollav (20. März 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> dune2 für den megadrive
> 
> //btw. ich bin für adventure verbot hir drinnen!



Richtig der Screenshot zeigt Dune2 für den Sega Megadrive


----------



## Kindgenius (20. März 2008)

@Incentemtio:

tut mir leid, hab ich völlig übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwas mit Rune....   schätze ich



Übrigens: Ollav, ich find dein Sig einfach "geil" xD *daumenhoch*


----------



## Ollav (20. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Na dann macht mal weiter:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gilt immer noch das Spiel von Incontemito zu erraten bevor der nächste dran ist.
Btw. keinen blassen schimmer welches Adventure das sein soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (20. März 2008)

ich hab das gewusst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich .. ich ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

.. komm hier nie dran ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (20. März 2008)

Sag uns einfach welches Spiel das ist, dann bist du an der Reihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (20. März 2008)

Das sieht mir wie so ne Version von Leisure Suit Larry?

@Ollav: Von wo haste dein Sig her?^^


----------



## Incontemtio (20. März 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Das sieht mir wie so ne Version von Leisure Suit Larry?



Leider falsch.


----------



## Ollav (20. März 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> @Ollav: Von wo haste dein Sig her?^^



Sind halt 2 Bilder die ich halt bischen schön zusammengebastelt habe.

DAS sieht doch nicht wie Larry aus !


----------



## Kindgenius (20. März 2008)

Hast aber die wichtigen Details weggelassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du bist doch der, der den Comic da übersetzt.


Nun, ein Adventure auf jeden Fall, bestimmt wo man Frauen abschleppen kann und mit denen rumhängen kann, während man irgendwelche krytische Jobs macht---->Larry o.O


----------



## Ollav (20. März 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Hast aber die wichtigen Details weggelassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oha! Na schau mal einer an, war da jemand auf meiner Seite?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Incontemtio:
Hast du nen Tipp für uns?
Ich würd ja vom Grafikstyle her sagen das hat was mit Day of the Tentacle zu tun, aber dafür ist die Grafik zu gut.


----------



## Incontemtio (20. März 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> @Incontemtio:
> Hast du nen Tipp für uns?



Also das Spiel ist im Jahre 1995 erschienen und hier ist noch ein Bild:


----------



## Villano (20. März 2008)

vllt "Day of the Tentacle"?


----------



## Ollav (20. März 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> vllt "Day of the Tentacle"?



Das kann ich beantworten: Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Aber gab es da nichtmal einen 2ten Teil von Day of the Tentacle? Evtl. ist es der 2te Teil? *dont know*


----------



## Incontemtio (20. März 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> vllt "Day of the Tentacle"?



Nein, auch diese Antwort ist falsch.


----------



## maggus (20. März 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Aber gab es da nichtmal einen 2ten Teil von Day of the Tentacle? Evtl. ist es der 2te Teil? *dont know*



Day of the Tentacle *ist* der zweite und auch letzte Teil der Maniac Mansion Serie.


----------



## Ollav (20. März 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Day of the Tentacle *ist* der zweite und auch letzte Teil der Maniac Mansion Serie.



Ja das ist mir klar. Gut dann hab ich das mit dem 2ten Teil von Day of the Tentacle wohl nur irgendwo in der Gerüchteküche damals gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. März 2008)

oh hab wohl wieder vergessen,dass ich hier was wusste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum glück hatten wir ja noch den screen von incongnito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shuub (20. März 2008)

The Big Red Adventure  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shuub (20. März 2008)

Damit das hier mal vorangeht, hier mein Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw.: "Beweis" Link für meine Lösung: http://www.quandaryland.com/jsp/dispArticle.jsp?index=7

Gruß shuub


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

erste gedanke wa r Zelda II oder sowas da gab es ja diese teile die so grotig von links anch rechts gingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (20. März 2008)

Also das rechts schaut aus wie Skeletor, das in der Mitte, die Hauptfigur ist wohl He-Man mit Schwert auf dem Rücken. Gabs ein Masters of the Universe fürs NES oder Master System?


----------



## Villano (20. März 2008)

vllt iwas mit robin hood?


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

stimmt die blonde Mähne und der violete Kapuzen umhang liegen bei He man and the master of the universe nahe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (20. März 2008)

He-Man and the Masters of the Universe: The Ilearth Stone
Für C64*
*


----------



## shuub (20. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also, dass das nicht sehr schwer wird, war mir klar... Aber dass es SO schnell geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist He-Man and the Masters of the Universe auf C64  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß shuub


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

dann mal weiter bitte ein rpg fürs nes und kein adventure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (20. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

ist das en zombie shooter?


----------



## ZAM (20. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ist das en zombie shooter?



Nö - war aber humoristisch ausgelegt. *g*


----------



## Incontemtio (20. März 2008)

shuub schrieb:


> The Big Red Adventure
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War richtig, dass du weiter gemacht hast, denn deine Antwort war ja auch richtig. Konnte nur nicht antworten, da ich gerade baden war.


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

nrgs so sehr ich mich anstrenge ich kome einfach nicht drauf -.- bekomm ich en tip? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shuub (20. März 2008)

Redneck Rampage



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

ah dake für den tip

Redneck Rampage ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

google liefert den beweis da hat shuub mal wieder recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   und diesmal bitte ein rpg fürs nes oder snes oder en playstation spiel kein adventure sonst brech ich zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (20. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> [...] kein adventure sonst brech ich zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur weil du auch mal endlich posten willst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

ich ahbe schon en paar mal gepostet^^ aber da habe ich irgentwie immer rpgs gelöst...ich sollte mir gedanken über was ich gespielt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja mal sehen wa sjetz kommt^^


----------



## shuub (20. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nachdem Zam off ist und Klunker mich ja schon bestätigt hat, gleich das nächste für die Süchtigen.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja ein Adventure nehmen... aber ich bin mal nicht so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

womöglich baldours gate? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin in diesem genre nicht o bewandert^^


----------



## Ianvalor (20. März 2008)

Is das nich NOX? Wenn ja, hab ich recht und dann kann wieder ein anderer weitermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shuub (20. März 2008)

Nöö, bis jetzt noch niggs richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

diablo wars auf keinen fall das habe selbst ich gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mhm conan? oder hat das spiel was mit conan zu tun?


----------



## Besieger (20. März 2008)

> mhm conan? oder hat das spiel was mit conan zu tun?



=D hät ich jetzt au getippt ansonsten arcanum? wobei die grafik dazu zu gut is.....


----------



## Schurkissimo (20. März 2008)

Der Spieler sieht wirklich  i-wie aus wie Conan xD.

Edit: 
Conan the Bavarian?
Conan der Detektiv?
Conan der Barbar?
Conan der ... Naja xD


----------



## shuub (20. März 2008)

noch immer niggs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Noch eines zur Hilfe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

häh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  jetzt versinkt es nocht tiefer in den schatten und ich ahbe keine chance mehr an den titel zu kommen...btw schatten wegen der minimap sieht aus wie ein schleichspiel^^

TIPS Bitte


----------



## shuub (21. März 2008)

Hm, ok, also weil du es bist ein kleiner Tip:

Mein Arbeitskollege hat das Spiel original verpackt und eingeschweißt im Schreibtisch liegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. März 2008)

shuub schrieb:


> Mein Arbeitskollege hat das Spiel original verpackt und eingeschweißt im Schreibtisch liegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Toller Tip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

*ins Arbeitzimer sürm scchublade aufbrech*

Loki? *geld für tischlerkosten hinleg*

ok wohl doch net aber vom inhalt passt es^^ und von den chars auch  en besserer tip bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shuub (21. März 2008)

Ok, der Tip war gemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Release war 2002.


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

Also ein Hack n Slay 
Release : 2002
Characktere: Barbar, Walküre oder sowas ind er art?

The Barbarian  nö
Nervinter Nights oder wie das heißt auch nö
Dungeon siege ebenfalls nö

ich gebe auf^^


----------



## shuub (21. März 2008)

Nagut, nun mein letzter Tip in Form eines weiteren Bildes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt aber!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stavo (21. März 2008)

scheint iwie keiner zu wissen^^


----------



## Ollav (21. März 2008)

shuub schrieb:


> Nagut, nun mein letzter Tip in Form eines weiteren Bildes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich lös das mal auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nightstone ist die Antwort
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spieli...Nightstone.html


Und gleich mal den nächsten Screen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. März 2008)

das ist descent

Darf aber gern jemand anders weitermachen


----------



## Kindgenius (21. März 2008)

Descent?

war ja zu einfach


----------



## Stavo (21. März 2008)

fuck das hätte ich auch gewusst^^


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

dann mach ich mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (21. März 2008)

Ähm .... ja .... vote für anderes Spiel


----------



## Villano (21. März 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Ähm .... ja .... vote für anderes Spiel


jo dafür bin ich auch^^wer soll denn bitte auf sowas kommen? xD


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

ach kommt das spiel ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (21. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ach kommt das spiel ist genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm aha ... naja ... hat das Spiel überhaupt einen Publisher oder wurde das von irgendeinem im Keller sitzenden Hobbyprogrammierer erstellt und zum download for free ins Internet gestellt ?

Sieht echt aus wie "self made"


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

ok ok ist wirklich seld made wird aber auch vertrieben kostest glueb ich 9.95 oder so halt so en i-net spiel die freeware variante lag mal bei ern heft cd bei. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so as neue  hoffe mal das ist nicht zu leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (21. März 2008)

Sieht aus wie ein Might & Magic Teil ... aber welcher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Might & Magic 7


Sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (21. März 2008)

Das schwarze Auge?


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

ja und nein es sit ein might and magic teil aber nicht Das schwarze Auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in eienr stunde gibs en tip^^

edith: nrgs imer dieses editieren^^  ne 7 ist es auch net


----------



## Ollav (21. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ja und nein es sit ein might and magic teil aber nicht Das schwarze Auge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hatte es oben schon editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Might & Magic 7


achne halt Might & Magic 5 - Darkside of Xeen


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

beinahe^^ war IV da das aber zusammen mit V kompatibel war lass ich das mal gelten du bist dran.


----------



## Ollav (21. März 2008)

Ok mal was leichtes von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

F Zero GX  du darfst nochmal ich bin mir ziemlich sicher^^


----------



## Incontemtio (21. März 2008)

Wie hieß denn das Spiel was du eben gepostet hast also dass mit dem Ball und diesem silbernen Strichen?


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

N Ball =) ist wirklich seher unterhaltsam im moment gibt es schon V 2.2 aber V1.0 íst genau so gut und die glaube ich gibt es gratis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (21. März 2008)

Puh ich nochmal?
Na was nehm ich denn da ?
Mal schaun *rumsuch*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ok das ist eingentlich einfach, sollten vor allem hier einige kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

mhm der linke rothaarige errinernt mich an disney und der grüne irgentwie an den einen aus golden axe


----------



## Incontemtio (21. März 2008)

The lost Vikings?

Dieses Spiel das auch von Blizzard ist?


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

laut google stimmt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (21. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> The lost Vikings?
> 
> Dieses Spiel das auch von Blizzard ist?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lost_Vikings
Richtig "Die Verlorene Wikinger" wurde 1992 von "Schneesturm Unterhaltung" raus gebracht.


----------



## Incontemtio (21. März 2008)

Mir fällt gerade nichts ein kann irgendjemand anders weiter machen.


----------



## Ollav (21. März 2008)

Dann mal das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prenne (21. März 2008)

moto gp 1?


----------



## Ollav (21. März 2008)

Prenne schrieb:


> moto gp 1?



nein
Tipp: Hab das damals auf dem Sega Megadrive gespielt


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> nein
> Tipp: Hab das damals auf dem Sega Megadrive gespielt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dann hatte ich mit der Konsole ja schonmal recht^^


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

könnte das Road Rash sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (21. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> könnte das Road Rash sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nope


----------



## Ollav (22. März 2008)

Nochn paar Screens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stavo (22. März 2008)

SUPER HANG-ON ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stavo (22. März 2008)

Da Ollav wohl off ist und ich mir relativ sicher bin, post ich mal n neues pic. Nach dem Spiel war ich früher süchtig^^ bin aber nie weiter als ins 3te levl gekommen --.-- war auch erst 8 Jahre alt oder so^^


----------



## Ollav (22. März 2008)

Stavo schrieb:


> SUPER HANG-ON !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stavo (22. März 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Ja richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hatte es aber glaub ich aufm Amiga !? ach ja die guten alten spiele^^

Neues Bild :


----------



## Stavo (22. März 2008)

Tipp: release war 1992 von Core Design.


----------



## Zachrid (22. März 2008)

Mhh... Wolfchild?
Kann mich erinnern das irgendwann in grauer Vorzeit gezockt zu haben.


----------



## Kindgenius (22. März 2008)

laut google stimmt das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

du darfst.


----------



## Zachrid (22. März 2008)

Ok, dann will ich mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinweis: Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist man hinter der Tür rechts die Kellertreppe heruntergefallen und hat sich das Genick gebrochen, sofern man nicht das Feuerzeug für Licht dabei hatte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (22. März 2008)

Die Treppe sieht aus wie die bei Maniac Manson 1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(hm irgendwie der ganze Raum ^^)


----------



## Kindgenius (22. März 2008)

Doom the Card game xD


----------



## Ollav (22. März 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Doom the Card game xD



Wie du nur darauf gekommen bist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "doomthecardgameem2.jpg"


----------



## Kindgenius (22. März 2008)

Hast du schon das "xD" bemerkt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (22. März 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Hast du schon das "xD" bemerkt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oha ja ist mir ich weis auch das das nicht ernst gemeint war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber zurück zum Bild:
Keine Ahnung  ... scheiss Adventures ... gibt ja nur 1.000.000 davon ... und 90% davon hat wirklich noch niemand etwas gehört.


----------



## Kindgenius (22. März 2008)

Ist das ein vllt ein SCUMM-progammiertes Spiel?


----------



## Stavo (22. März 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Mhh... Wolfchild?



richtig!!!^^


----------



## Zachrid (22. März 2008)

Das Spiel ist von dem gleichen Publisher, der uns die suizidgefährdeten Nager mit den blauen Pullovern und den grünen Haaren gebracht hat.


----------



## Jácks (22. März 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> suizidgefährdeten Nager mit den blauen Pullovern und den grünen Haaren


WTF? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (22. März 2008)

Du solltest sofort Lemmings spielen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shuub (22. März 2008)

Das is Pflicht! - OK, musste auch n kurzen Moment überlegen um zu merken, dass er lemmings meint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Discworld ist das aber nicht, oder doch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachrid (23. März 2008)

Nö. Ich lass mal den Thread nicht zu weit nach unten rutschen und schwenke mal auf was Leichtes um:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.:
Es wäre übrigens "Chrono Quest" gewesen.


----------



## Ianvalor (23. März 2008)

Syndicate 1 oder 2... k.a. (und wenn´s richtig ist, darf wieder jemand anderes *g*)


----------



## Maladin (23. März 2008)

Ianvalor schrieb:


> Syndicate 1 oder 2... k.a. (und wenn´s richtig ist, darf wieder jemand anderes *g*)



Ist nicht richtig .. keine Angst

Das ist X-Com ... also UFO Enemy Unknown


----------



## Zachrid (23. März 2008)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ist nicht richtig .. keine Angst
> 
> Das ist X-Com ... also UFO Enemy Unknown


Das ist leider auch _nicht ganz_ richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (23. März 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Das ist leider auch _nicht ganz_ richtig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




"Terror from the Deep" kanns net sein *grübel*

X-Com Apocalypse?


----------



## Ollav (23. März 2008)

Das hat nix mit der UFO Serie zu tun ...
Obwohl einige Tasten sin doch ziemlich ähnlich, kann nur irgend ein Abklatsch sein.


----------



## Maladin (23. März 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit der UFO Serie zu tun ...
> Obwohl einige Tasten sin doch ziemlich ähnlich, kann nur irgend ein Abklatsch sein.



Öhm ... eine der Tasten hat sogar das X-Com Logo drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (23. März 2008)

Maladin schrieb:


> Öhm ... eine der Tasten hat sogar das X-Com Logo drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja ich weis nicht, das sieht für mich überhaupt nicht nach einem X-COM Game aus ...


----------



## Dogar (23. März 2008)

Das ist X-Com Apocalypse 

eins meiner lieblingsgames


----------



## Zachrid (23. März 2008)

Maladin schrieb:


> X-Com Apocalypse?


Richtig! Der dritte, letzte und am wenigsten beachtete Teil der Orginal-Serie.
Ist darüber hinaus sogar der beste Teil der Serie... nur die "Brainsucker" haben ein klein wenig den Spielspaß kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Ollav (23. März 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Richtig! Der dritte und am wenigsten beachtete Teil der Orginal-Serie.
> Ist darüber hinaus sogar der beste Teil der Serie... nur die "Brainsucker" haben ein klein wenig den Spielspaß kaputt gemacht.



WAS?!


----------



## Zachrid (23. März 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> WAS?!


Jap, die eigentliche X-com-Serie hatte drei Teile: Enemy Unknown, TFTD und Apocalypse. Wobei erst bei letzterem das Gameplay wirklich um einige Neuerungen erweitert wurde. Dazu gab's dann noch einige andere Spiele die mit X-Com anfingen, die aber keine Stategie waren. Die ganzen UFO Teile der 'Neuzeit' (UFO:Afterlight, Aftershock, Aftersonstwas) haben nix mit X-Com mehr zu tun. 

Und ja, die Grafik sieht wirklich etwas krümelig aus.


----------



## michid94 (23. März 2008)

lol woher kennt ihr dien alle


----------



## Ollav (23. März 2008)

So was machen wir nun?
Warten auf Dogar ??


----------



## michid94 (24. März 2008)

also ich denk der brauch nochn bisl.....
aber ka soll en anderer weitermachen??


----------



## Maladin (25. März 2008)

Sign my petition.

Ich glaube ich bin dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
/wink maladin


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (25. März 2008)

Postal 2


----------



## Maladin (25. März 2008)

Ars_Mc_Ars schrieb:


> Postal 2



damn right ... now sign the damn petition.


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

ich mach mal weiter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (25. März 2008)

nix da, ich bin dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. März 2008)

menno,evil dead?


----------



## rEdiC (26. März 2008)

Ars_Mc_Ars schrieb:


> nix da, ich bin dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Siege of Avalon?


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (26. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Siege of Avalon?



korrekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (26. März 2008)

hehe den mist hab ich auch mal gespielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Margo da Vos (26. März 2008)

Hmmm... sieht aus wie ein ... MMORPG

Shadowbane?


----------



## rEdiC (26. März 2008)

Falsch

Aber die Richtung MMORPG stimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (27. März 2008)

EVAQUEST


----------



## rEdiC (27. März 2008)

Nicht ganz richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (27. März 2008)

> Nicht ganz richtig. tongue.gif






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

öhm....


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Everquest oder so wird das geschrieben?!

Aber guck mal auf die Grafikkadresse... das ist leicht zu erraten.

Edit: Vorrausgesetzt es ist richtig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (27. März 2008)

Ja EvERquest ist es.^^

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wer dran ist weil Evaquest ja eig nicht ganz richtig war.Machts unter euch aus. ;P


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Besieger darf, er meinte ja schon das Richtige...


----------



## Besieger (27. März 2008)

thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weniger spiel mehr simulator


----------



## rEdiC (27. März 2008)

Microsoft Flight Simulator X?


----------



## Dogar (27. März 2008)

Sicher das das kein Foto is ? 

Oder is das wirklich nen Simulator ? wenn ja dann aber recht gute Grafik


----------



## Besieger (27. März 2008)

also es is keine photomontage . auch nich der microsoft simulator. mein tip: man fliegt flugzeuge in kleinem maßstab.


----------



## -PuRity- (27. März 2008)

Mal ausm Bauch heraus

Modellflug Simulator X?


----------



## Shadic (27. März 2008)

Gibts in *Micro Machines* auch Helikopter?^^


----------



## Besieger (27. März 2008)

bisher kein treffer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (27. März 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> thx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




AeroFly Pro Deluxe?


----------



## Jácks (27. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> AeroFly Pro Deluxe?


Jo,dass ist 100%tig richtig


----------



## rEdiC (27. März 2008)

Juhu ok moment Screen folgt per Edit.


----------



## Besieger (28. März 2008)

> AeroFly Pro Deluxe?



korrekt. zum neuen: hard to be a god?


----------



## rEdiC (28. März 2008)

Falsch


----------



## Independent (28. März 2008)

Dungeon Siege?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. März 2008)

erinnert mich an Spellforce, also würd ich eher auf die Echtzeit-Strategie Schiene setzen, mit leichten Rollenspielanteilen.

Gabs da nicht mal so etwas mit Kühen und Milch?
Google hat da sogar was ausgespuckt. 
Ist es Knightshift?


----------



## michid94 (28. März 2008)

Paraworld??


----------



## rEdiC (29. März 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> erinnert mich an Spellforce, also würd ich eher auf die Echtzeit-Strategie Schiene setzen, mit leichten Rollenspielanteilen.
> 
> Gabs da nicht mal so etwas mit Kühen und Milch?
> Google hat da sogar was ausgespuckt.
> Ist es Knightshift?



Korrekt Knightshift


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. März 2008)

Fein, Fein, dann hier das nächste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michid94 (29. März 2008)

En Rennspiel vlt en uraltes Fallout oder Grand Tourismo


----------



## Kindgenius (29. März 2008)

So alt ist Flatout und Gran Turismo auch wieder nicht oO


----------



## Asoriel (29. März 2008)

hmm...ich tippe auf Rollcage oder das eine mit den schwebenden Raumgleitern bei dem man die Gegner abschießen muss...der Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein. Jedenfalls ist es ein Rennspiel, das sieht man am UI


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. März 2008)

Alles falsch bisher.

Raumgleiter und abschießen ist aber schon mal ganz gut.


----------



## Zachrid (30. März 2008)

Oh mein Gott... das ist High Octane (Hi-Octane)... das schlechteste Bullfrog-Spiel aller Zeiten.


----------



## Melih (30. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rune


----------



## K0l0ss (30. März 2008)

Is der Screeni von ZAM nicht schon etwas her?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. März 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott... das ist High Octane (Hi-Octane)... das schlechteste Bullfrog-Spiel aller Zeiten.



Rischtisch. Mir hats trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht. Und vergiss Gene Wars nicht, das ist ein ernstzunehmender Konkurrent zum Titel des sBSaZ.


----------



## Zachrid (30. März 2008)

Gut... dann nehmen wir mal eines - wenn nicht das - beste RPG was ich kenne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loktor (30. März 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Gut... dann nehmen wir mal eines - wenn nicht das - beste RPG was ich kenne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Baldur´s Gate?


----------



## Zachrid (31. März 2008)

Du glaubst doch wohl nicht, dass es so einfach ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. März 2008)

Das Gesicht des Hauptcharakters (?) kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, aber das Spiel hab ich definitiv nie gespielt.


----------



## Theroas (31. März 2008)

Maaaan das lag "neulich" erst irgendeinem Spieleheft bei..

..nur käme ich da jetzt drauf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (31. März 2008)

Planescape Torment


----------



## Besieger (31. März 2008)

korrekt


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (31. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachrid (31. März 2008)

Ars_Mc_Ars schrieb:


> Planescape Torment


Richtig.


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2008)

Ars_Mc_Ars schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht ob du dran bist *g* aber das ist Bucky'O'Hare fürs NES.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (2. April 2008)

jo war ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und du hast recht zam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (3. April 2008)

Ich kenne es leider nicht, möchte jedoch kurz anmerken:

OMG es hat einen linken UND einen rechten Rückspiegel !1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. April 2008)

Road Rash für...   Mega Drive?


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Road Rash für...   Mega Drive?



Teil 2 - du darfst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2008)

Da nun keiner weiter machen möchte, mach ich mal weiter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fingolfin (3. April 2008)

act of war?


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2008)

Fingolfin schrieb:


> act of war?



Richtig du bist oder wer anders.


----------



## Fingolfin (3. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (3. April 2008)

Scheiße ich kenn das wie heißt das nochmal -.-


----------



## rEdiC (3. April 2008)

Thandor!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. April 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Thandor!


google sagt: es stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit bist wohl du dran


----------



## Fingolfin (5. April 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Thandor!


jup stimmt


----------



## rEdiC (6. April 2008)

So.


----------



## rEdiC (6. April 2008)

So.


----------



## rEdiC (6. April 2008)

Na weiß das keiner?


----------



## Ollav (6. April 2008)

Hm ... Tyler ....
Fight Club? oO ?


----------



## rEdiC (6. April 2008)

Nope^^


----------



## Zachrid (7. April 2008)

Fahrenheit


----------



## rEdiC (7. April 2008)

Korrekt.


----------



## Zachrid (8. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tipp: Wer hierbei an Fahrstuhlmusik und Zombies denkt, denkt richtig.


----------



## Independent (8. April 2008)

Descent?


----------



## Zachrid (8. April 2008)

Nö


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. April 2008)

Zombie Elevator?


----------



## Zachrid (8. April 2008)

Das Spiel ist ein Klassiker.
Also kein Klassiker, sondern ein KLASSIKER!


----------



## Schurkissimo (8. April 2008)

Kill the Zombie with you imba uber pwnzoring spaceship? (oder was das ist)


----------



## Ollav (8. April 2008)

Wie kommt ihr auf Zombies?
Irgend ein MechWarrior oder EarthSiege Teil?


----------



## Zachrid (9. April 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr auf Zombies?
> Irgend ein MechWarrior oder EarthSiege Teil?


Nein.

Im Prinzip spielt man hier einen Hacker, der keuchend und schwitzend durch dunkle Korridore läuft und dabei eine perfekte, unsterbliche Maschine herausfordert.

(So Leute leichter wird's nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ollav (9. April 2008)

The hacker which fights against a perfect unbreakable mashine ?
What is the matrix?
The ZOMBI hacker which fights against a perfect unbreakable mashine ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne im Ernst: Nicht einen Hauch einer Ahnung, unbekannte low budget 2D Shooter gibt es genau so viel wie unbekannte low budget adventure games .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. April 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Im Prinzip spielt man hier einen Hacker, der keuchend und schwitzend durch dunkle Korridore läuft und dabei eine perfekte, unsterbliche Maschine herausfordert.



Hmm, System Shock 1?
Wäre auch ein KLASSIKER.


----------



## Theroas (9. April 2008)

NATÜRLICH SYSTEM SHOCK - DAS BESTE SPIEL ÜBERHAUPT.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. April 2008)

ok, nachdem ich mich überzeugt habe, dass meine Antwort richtig ist und dass sie niemand vor mir gepostet hat, mach ich mal weiter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (9. April 2008)

Also die Rate-Versuche zum SystemShock-Screenshot tun ja beinahe weh. *g* 

Zum neuen: Beyond Good and evil


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zum neuen: Beyond Good and evil



Korrekt


----------



## ZAM (9. April 2008)

Ich lass dem ersten Poster den Vortritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (9. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ianvalor (9. April 2008)

Daikatana?


----------



## -PuRity- (9. April 2008)

nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (10. April 2008)

Deathtrap Dungeon...
das Spiel hatte ich selber mal auf PS1 ^^


----------



## -PuRity- (10. April 2008)

Ars_Mc_Ars schrieb:


> Deathtrap Dungeon...
> das Spiel hatte ich selber mal auf PS1 ^^



Richtig, du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (10. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (10. April 2008)

Das wurd schon gepostet ^^

war mein erstes NES spiel.

Cameroon heists es


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (10. April 2008)

Dogar schrieb:


> Cameroon heists es



nö, stimmt nicht...


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (11. April 2008)

argh, gabs damals für den nes, bzw snes... man konnte die fußballspieler kaputthauen, bis sie auf dem platz liegen blieben.... auch super fallrückzieher sowie mauerbau im tor war möglch.. aber den namen habe ich vergessen..  scheißßßßßßße


----------



## Noxiel (11. April 2008)

Nintendo World Cup


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (11. April 2008)

richtig noxiel


----------



## Kindgenius (11. April 2008)

Nintendo World Cup


den mist hab ich auch mal gespielt, war ziemlich genial wollt ich nur sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aufauf nächstes bild!

MFG


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (13. April 2008)

damit der thread nicht in der versenkung verschwindet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. April 2008)

doom oder quake 1?


----------



## Klunker (13. April 2008)

doom müsste es ein, das gabs uch mal für den fb8 die grafik war genau so grottig -.-.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (13. April 2008)

nope


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (13. April 2008)

vielleicht einer der Doom-Ableger. Hexen oder Heretic?

Edit: ok, es ist nicht die Id Tech 1, sondern eine andere Grafikengine.


----------



## Dogar (13. April 2008)

Ars_Mc_Ars schrieb:


> nö, stimmt nicht...



Stimmt ... Cameroon war nur die erste Mannschaft gegen die man spielte... *schäm*

hmm Turok 1 ?


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (13. April 2008)

weder turok 1, doom 1, hexen, heretic oder quake 1 
;P


----------



## Geoff23 (14. April 2008)

Blood 1 ?? ka welcher Teil , sollte aber Blood sein.


Falls ich richtig liege , darf gern ein anderer nen Screen posten.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (14. April 2008)

Blood 1 ist richtig


----------



## Realcynn (14. April 2008)

hier mal nen klassiker^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 tipp is nen spiel für linux


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. April 2008)

"unbekanntes-linux-freeware-wall-jump'n'run MVXII"?

na ka woher soll man das kenn?^^


----------



## Realcynn (14. April 2008)

ne is nicht jump´n´run MVXII^^


----------



## Kindgenius (14. April 2008)

Xjump

Klick


----------



## Realcynn (14. April 2008)

rüchtüsch


----------



## Kindgenius (14. April 2008)

Dann bin ich jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (14. April 2008)

Megaman X

edit: welcher teil, kA aber ich denke 1, 2 oder 3 :O


----------



## Ollav (14. April 2008)

Würde auf Megamax X2 tippen.

X3 hab ich selbst wie ein wahnsinniger gespielt und die Grafik war beim X3 schon etwas "flüßiger" also muss es etwas älteres sein.


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2008)

Next! Lasst den Thread nicht sterben, ihr rettet mich jeden Tag aus dem Arbeitsstress. *g*


----------



## drummen (16. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:>


----------



## Ollav (16. April 2008)

Sacred ?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. April 2008)

jo das sieht stark nach sacred aus, auch wenn ich das ui anders in erinnerung habe


----------



## rEdiC (16. April 2008)

Divine Divinity


----------



## Ollav (16. April 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Divine Divinity



Richtig, hier der beweis:
http://www.cdaccess.com/html/pc/divined.htm


----------



## drummen (16. April 2008)

Divine Divinity ist natürlich richtig :>


----------



## rEdiC (16. April 2008)

so nächstes.


----------



## Besieger (16. April 2008)

ballerburg


----------



## rEdiC (16. April 2008)

Richtig.


----------



## Besieger (17. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

soooow

Tipp: Legendär


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. April 2008)

Myth - Kreuzzug ins Ungewisse


----------



## -PuRity- (17. April 2008)

Grad auf Google nachgeguckt -> stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (17. April 2008)

ahm jo megaman x4 war das pic von mir aber dass ein mod einfach schummelt hätt ich nicht gedacht oO


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (18. April 2008)

Z ?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. April 2008)

Ars_Mc_Ars schrieb:


> Z ?




öh ich glaub nich^^


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2008)

Ist das nicht Sax? :O


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. April 2008)

nö


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. April 2008)

Tipp: 2001 released


----------



## Besieger (20. April 2008)

puuh nich einfach mhhh sicher dass es 2001 veröffentlicht wurde?


----------



## Zachrid (20. April 2008)

Zax: The Alien Hunter


----------



## Zachrid (20. April 2008)

Da ich absolut sicher bin, dass es das Game ist, (und Google mir Recht gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) mach ich mal direkt weiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das und der Folgeteil sind zwei der besten, besten, besten, besten, besten, besten, besten, besten, besten, besten, besten (... Stunden später) besten, Spiele das ich die letzte Zeit gezockt habe. By the way, das ist das Hud. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (20. April 2008)

irgendein Myst teil?


----------



## Zachrid (20. April 2008)

Ars_Mc_Ars schrieb:


> irgendein Myst teil?


Nein, das spiel steuert sich wie ein Egoshoter.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. April 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Zax: The Alien Hunter



rischtisch!


aber deins: ka^^


----------



## Zachrid (21. April 2008)

Ist ein "Survival Horror" Spiel.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Jokkerino (21. April 2008)

dark messiah? o0
auch wenn mans net als survival horror bezeichnen kann


----------



## Zachrid (21. April 2008)

Schwedischer Developer - Letzter Hinweis.


----------



## Thrawns (21. April 2008)

LOST - The Game? (Keine Lust zu recherchieren ob das aus Schweden kommt.)


----------



## Zachrid (21. April 2008)

Ihr versucht es ja nicht mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wäre "Penumbra: Overture" gewesen. 
Ein Spiel das ich übrigens jedem nur unter die Nase halten kann und empfehle es nachts in einem Abgedunkelten Raum mit Surround-Sound zu spielen... und wenn sich das Herz erholt hat, den zweiten Teil direkt nachzukaufen "Penumbra: Black Plague". Ihr habt (vermutlich) noch nie in einem Spiel... 'so' mit der Umgebung interagiert.

Ich gebe ab an den Schnellsten.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (21. April 2008)

Da, bitte:


----------



## Ollav (21. April 2008)

omfg ... wieder ein 0815 Adventure ...


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (21. April 2008)

Unwissender! Das ist kein 0815 Adventure sondern ein kultspiel der frühen Spielegeschichte. Wurde mit den innovativen und neuartigen Scratch'o'Sniff Karten ausgeliefert. manche Rätsel musste man mit einer Rubbelkarte lösen an der man riechen konnte. Wie heute Parfümproben in Zeitungen.


----------



## Theroas (21. April 2008)

So wie der Cybersniff 2000 TM in Leisure Suit Larry 7: Love for Sail?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. April 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> omfg ... wieder ein 0815 Adventure ...




jo^^
keine ahnung und google kennt keine zoe. außer bei dreamfall


----------



## Zachrid (22. April 2008)

Larry 5 - bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher.


----------



## Theroas (23. April 2008)

*ARGATOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSCH !*


----------



## Ollav (23. April 2008)

macht mal hier weiter, kann ja nicht angehen das hier seit Tagen nix mehr voran geht ...


----------



## Ollav (24. April 2008)

Kommt, stellt bitte irgend einer ein neues rein.
Will nicht das der Threat hier im Staub versinkt ...


----------



## Incontemtio (24. April 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Kommt, stellt bitte irgend einer ein neues rein.



Wenn du meinst:


----------



## Nevad (24. April 2008)

icy tower 100%

jemand anderes darf für mich ;-)


----------



## Incontemtio (24. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> icy tower 100%



Ist natürlich richtig.


----------



## Besieger (24. April 2008)

> icy tower 100%



 Hab ich gezockt bis mir die Finger geblutet ham.


----------



## zificult (24. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin dann mal so frei^^


----------



## Ollav (24. April 2008)

LostVikings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (25. April 2008)

Da ich mich sicher bin das ich richtig liege. Hier das nächste:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tereon (25. April 2008)

Fallen Heaven.


----------



## Ollav (25. April 2008)

ähm, richtig


----------



## Tereon (25. April 2008)

Dann darfst du auch gleich was neues posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (25. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassy (25. April 2008)

*LuLa 3D*(oder so)^^ Du Perversling ;D


----------



## drummen (25. April 2008)

Es ist: Lula: The Sexy Empire


----------



## Nevad (25. April 2008)

ja dann gleich mal weiter..drummen,darf ich dir dein avatar klauen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (25. April 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Es ist: Lula: The Sexy Empire



Eigentlich Wet: The Sexy Empire, aber ja, natürlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (26. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> ja dann gleich mal weiter..drummen,darf ich dir dein avatar klauen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klar und Tassy kann ruhig weiter machen :>


----------



## Tassy (26. April 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> klar und Tassy kann ruhig weiter machen :>


Ich hebe mir meinen "Ihr dürf meinen Screen raten - Post" auf ;P, denn ich sitze gerade am Laptop meiner Freundin ;D
*FaziT*: Mir egal wer jetzt postet!! Ich Poste evlt später wenn ich @ Home bin!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (26. April 2008)

Dann bin ich mal so frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was leichtes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (26. April 2008)

Simutrans?


----------



## Ollav (26. April 2008)

nope 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (26. April 2008)

industrie gigant?


----------



## Ianvalor (26. April 2008)

Ich tippe eher auf Transport Tycoon :-) (wenn richtig, darf jemand anderes... ich bin jetzt schlafen ^^)


----------



## Ollav (27. April 2008)

Ianvalor schrieb:


> Ich tippe eher auf Transport Tycoon :-) (wenn richtig, darf jemand anderes... ich bin jetzt schlafen ^^)



Nicht ganz, aber fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tipp: Ist der 2te Teil von Transport Tycoon, heist aber nicht mehr Transport Tycoon.


----------



## rEdiC (27. April 2008)

Locomotion


----------



## Ollav (27. April 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Locomotion



Genau das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (27. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (27. April 2008)

Toxic Trouble


----------



## rEdiC (27. April 2008)

Nicht ganz richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. April 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das errinert mich an dieses toontown mmo,das ich nie gespielt habe leider


----------



## rEdiC (27. April 2008)

Ist kein Mmo.


----------



## Zachrid (28. April 2008)

To*n*ic Trouble


----------



## rEdiC (28. April 2008)

Richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachrid (29. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meh.


----------



## picollo0071 (29. April 2008)

hm.. Turok?

mfg Gabriel


----------



## Zachrid (29. April 2008)

Nö.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. April 2008)

habs screen gesehen und die szene komplett sofort wieder vor augen, nur leider will mir das spiel nich einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für turock is es ja auch schon zu schön. das hud sagt mir garnix..


----------



## Geoff23 (29. April 2008)

Hmm, müsste hl Gunman Chronicles sein. falls stimmt , darf gerne ein anderer weiter machen


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (29. April 2008)

Geoff23 schrieb:


> hl Gunman Chronicles



glaub ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (29. April 2008)

Serious Sam?


----------



## Zachrid (29. April 2008)

@Geoff23
Is richtig, du bist.


----------



## -PuRity- (29. April 2008)

Ich bin mal so frei


----------



## Nevad (29. April 2008)

Grim Fandango?


----------



## -PuRity- (29. April 2008)

Japs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (29. April 2008)

Hier etwas leichtes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (29. April 2008)

Worms
World party oder Armageddon?
*tippe WWP*

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. April 2008)

generierte welt, tipep eher auf wwp
in armageddon gabs die vielen schönen vorgefertigten welten^^


----------



## Nevad (29. April 2008)

Naja ist Worms2,aber geht durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (29. April 2008)

ffa. momentan keine zeit nen screen zu suchen.

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (29. April 2008)

universe at war glaub i


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. April 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> universe at war glaub i






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du bist


----------



## Besieger (29. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (29. April 2008)

Cel Damage!
Ihr solltet das Bild nochmal selbst hochladen,über die Links kommt man sehr leicht aufs Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (29. April 2008)

> Cel Damage!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. Mai 2008)

Ich nhem mir mal die Freiheit heraus und versuche das Baby hier wiederzubeleben.

Aus diesem Grund mal was gaaaaanz einfaches.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (5. Mai 2008)

cs 1.x + irgend ein mod?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. Mai 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> cs 1.x + irgend ein mod?



Ne, das lass ich so nicht gelten.


----------



## Ennia (5. Mai 2008)

ei, das ist nicht nett ^^ du willst also nen mod für 1.6 haben, oder?


----------



## x3n0n (5. Mai 2008)

HL 1+Mod


----------



## Ennia (5. Mai 2008)

oh... cs ist ja ein mod... mod für nen mod.. omg, es ist montag - so viel dazu ^^ tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja HL1 ist es auf jeden fall, aber was für ein mod... hmmm


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. Mai 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> HL 1+Mod



Wie kommt ihr immer auf das +mod?
Es ist ganz einfach nur half life 1^^


----------



## x3n0n (5. Mai 2008)

Falls ich drann bin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (5. Mai 2008)

könnte tron sein


----------



## Qonix (5. Mai 2008)

Jup, würd ich auch sagen.


----------



## x3n0n (5. Mai 2008)

Lass ich gelten, ist Armagetron...


----------



## Klunker (5. Mai 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Lass ich gelten, ist Armagetron...



Das Spiel sit genial, habe das früher so gerne gespielt. Ich glaube das lag mal auf einer Screenfun Cd bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (5. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Das Spiel sit genial, habe das früher so gerne gespielt. Ich glaube das lag mal auf einer Screenfun Cd bei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja das tat es, aber ehrlich gesagt bereue ich die 4,50 die ich öfters mal für diese Zeitschrift ausgegeben habe :/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (6. Mai 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Ja das tat es, aber ehrlich gesagt bereue ich die 4,50 die ich öfters mal für diese Zeitschrift ausgegeben habe :/
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo Manchmal ist aud der CD/DVD mal was was man ewig spielen könnt und manchmal ist da was drauf wo man froh ist das man das nich direkt beim Release für 40+ Euronen geblecht hat.

Aber des hätt ich auch nur Tron genannt. und wusst gar nicht das es dazu nen spiel gibt.


----------



## Ennia (6. Mai 2008)

gut, dann mal das nächste:

ich weiß net ob es wer kennt, aber es ist sowas von grottenschlecht ^^ das war, glaub ich, eine der letzten atemzüge einer legendary spieleschmiede... leider - danach gings nur noch bergab mmn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (6. Mai 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> gut, dann mal das nächste:
> 
> ich weiß net ob es wer kennt, aber es ist sowas von grottenschlecht ^^ das war, glaub ich, eine der letzten atemzüge einer legendary spieleschmiede... leider - danach gings nur noch bergab mmn.
> 
> ...




Leider kann man das nicht größer sehen, aber ich würde mal auf Rome : Total War tippen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (6. Mai 2008)

Hmm, in Siedler gibts keine Pferde.

Age of Empires oder Rome Total War


----------



## Jockurt (6. Mai 2008)

Ja, denke auch das es Rome ist.

Und mal so nebenbei, Medieval 2 war doch wohl der Knaller schlechthin.
Verstehe dich nicht, sofern wir von der gleichen Spieleschmiede reden.


----------



## Ennia (6. Mai 2008)

eeeh, nein ^^ gg. creative assembly würd ich nie was sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alle Total War Tietel ham mir bis jetzt ganz gut gefallen.

Ratet schön weiter ^^


----------



## the Huntress (6. Mai 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> eeeh, nein ^^ gg. creative assembly würd ich nie was sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja ich fand das Spiel auch göttlich, aber leider kann man auf dem Screen kaum was erkennen (bissel klein) und daher verwechselt man das leicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Age of Empires ist es auf keinen Fall! Nur die älteren Titel die noch nicht in 3d waren spielten in der Antike/Mittelalter.


Hmm was ist mit Empire Earth?!


----------



## Ennia (6. Mai 2008)

EE is es auch nicht, nein. Die Formation in der Mitte sind Equites, vlt. hilft das?


----------



## the Huntress (6. Mai 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> EE is es auch nicht, nein. Die Formation in der Mitte sind Equites, vlt. hilft das?



Equites kenn ich halt nur aus Rome, ein anderes Game (in 3D) in dem es Römer gab hab ich nie gespielt.


----------



## Qonix (6. Mai 2008)

Imperium Romanum?


----------



## the Huntress (6. Mai 2008)

Obwohl da hatte ich noch was...das Game heißt schlicht und einfach : Die Römer
Meinst du das?


----------



## the Huntress (6. Mai 2008)

*doppelpost -.-*


----------



## Ennia (6. Mai 2008)

nene alles net richtig bis jetzt ^^

soll ich mal nen tip geben? also nen guten tip, mein ich jetzt ^^


----------



## Qonix (6. Mai 2008)

ja


----------



## Ennia (6. Mai 2008)

k, also Grabräuber ham die auch gemacht ^^ hier, das spiel mit der laura, oder wie die hieß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (6. Mai 2008)

Guter Tipp! Es ist Imperial Glory, oder? Ein Total War Klon von Eidos. (Grabräuber Publisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Ich meine es ist Preatorians oder wie man das schreibt. Sollte ich richtig liegen darf der erste nach mir einen screen einreichen hab gerade nichts zur hand =)
Wobei so schlecht fand ich das Spiel gar nicht.


----------



## Ennia (7. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ich meine es ist Preatorians oder wie man das schreibt. Sollte ich richtig liegen darf der erste nach mir einen screen einreichen hab gerade nichts zur hand =)
> Wobei so schlecht fand ich das Spiel gar nicht.



dat is rischtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (7. Mai 2008)

Nett habs sogar ohne den Tipp geschaft. Na dann sag ich mal wer zuerst kommt Screent zuerst also.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (8. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Digger ? Also ich glaube das es so heist ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Mai 2008)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Digger ? Also ich glaube das es so heist ^^



Jup, so heißt es. Du bist.


----------



## Destilatus (8. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Jup, so heißt es. Du bist.



Danke ^^ war mir nicht sicher aber ich habe es sogar noch daheim ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dürfte nicht schwer sein :>


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Mai 2008)

^push^
hm so kantig, aber für cs is die explosion zu hübsch oder?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Mai 2008)

Battlefield? Bzw ein Mod dazu?


----------



## rEdiC (9. Mai 2008)

Soeldner?


----------



## Ianvalor (9. Mai 2008)

Hätte jetzt eher auf nen Delta Force Teil getippt... ?!


----------



## -PuRity- (13. Mai 2008)

*push*

Tipp bitte


----------



## Ennia (13. Mai 2008)

macht mal einer weiter, bitte ^^


----------



## the Huntress (13. Mai 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> macht mal einer weiter, bitte ^^



Ok wenn kein Tipp mehr kommt dann würd ich sagen machen wir damit weiter.
Kleiner Tipp von mir : Indirekter VORGÄNGER (so jetzt ists richtig) von einem Shooter der letztes Jahr rauskam.


----------



## Nodon (13. Mai 2008)

http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/1749/systemshock2eh5.jpg

Du meinst wohl eher den Vorgänger von Bioshock?


----------



## Ianvalor (13. Mai 2008)

Wir wollen uns ja nicht vom Dateinamen alleine irreführen lassen ^^ - aber zugegeben... auch die Spielegrafik sieht aus wie der Vorgänger von Bioshock (genaugenommen Systemshock 2).


----------



## the Huntress (13. Mai 2008)

Ups kleiner Fehler. -.-''
Es ist definitiv ein indirekter VORGÄNGER, denn die Story von Bioshock hat nichts mehr mit System Shock zutun. Die ähneln sich nur im Namen und im Gameplay.

Dann macht mal weiter.^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (13. Mai 2008)

Hrrrr?
Ist System Shock 2 jetzt richtig oder nicht.
Denn Dateiname und Vergleichsbilder bestätigen dass es System Shock ist.
Deinem Tip zufolge ist es das aber nicht, sondern ein Spiel dass jünger als ein Jahr ist.
Bedeutet das "Dann macht mal weiter" -> "Ratet weiter"     oder     "Postet den nächsten Screenshot"
Ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## the Huntress (13. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Hrrrr?
> Ist System Shock 2 jetzt richtig oder nicht.
> Denn Dateiname und Vergleichsbilder bestätigen dass es System Shock ist.
> Deinem Tip zufolge ist es das aber nicht, sondern ein Spiel dass jünger als ein Jahr ist.
> ...



Zurecht, hab ausversehen Nachfolger geschrieben. Kommt davon wenn man das Laptop ein bisschen doof in der Sonne stehen hat. :/ Mann bin ich blind!

Ihr könnt gern was neues posten, war natürlich richtig.


----------



## -PuRity- (16. Mai 2008)

Ein tolles Spiel, bin ich grad mittendrin. Sau gruselig und bestimmt einfach zu erraten, aber hauptsache hier geht mal wieder was voran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (16. Mai 2008)

HL2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geiler lvl-abschnitt, den der screen da zeigt.

soll irgend wer weiter machen, hab noch was zu tun auf arbeit :>


----------



## -PuRity- (16. Mai 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> HL2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*total verwirrt ist und den Screen noch 29384673 mal nachprüft*

...Nein, HL2 ist es leider nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (16. Mai 2008)

Das is F.E.A.R.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Mai 2008)

Dogar schrieb:


> Das is F.E.A.R.


seh ich auch so


----------



## -PuRity- (16. Mai 2008)

Dogar schrieb:


> Das is F.E.A.R.




Ganz genau, Threadrehabilitation geglückt, du darfst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (16. Mai 2008)

joa ^^ endlich darf ich mal ^^ und gleich auch mal nen kleinen Klassiker ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (16. Mai 2008)

Das ist echt ein Klassiker: Gobliiins.

Hatte der erste Teil schon "Sprachausgabe"? An den dritten kann ich mich gut erinnern,
da ging es "Di dodo da dä dim" bis zum Wahnsinn.

Auch ein Klassiker:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(war vermutlich schonmal dran)


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

Ghouls´n Goblins oder wie das hiess?


----------



## Ianvalor (16. Mai 2008)

Ultima 7, der erste Teil (nicht Serpent Isle, was der 2. wäre ^^).

Darf jemand anders weiter machen... bin zu faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


glaube das ist klassisch


----------



## Thoor (16. Mai 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> glaube das ist klassisch


Sielder 1?ja ich bin schlecht im raten >.<


----------



## Theroas (17. Mai 2008)

Ianvalor schrieb:


> Ultima 7, der erste Teil (nicht Serpent Isle, was der 2. wäre ^^).
> 
> Darf jemand anders weiter machen... bin zu faul
> 
> ...



Sehr richtig, Sir.


----------



## Ianvalor (17. Mai 2008)

Ultima 7 war noch geil... grad auch die Erweiterung "Serpent's Gate" *seufz* Brot backen, totale Handlungsfreiheit, tolle Handlung überhaupt...


----------



## Siu (17. Mai 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> glaube das ist klassisch




Lords of the Realm?

Nächstes mal Bild runterladen und neu hochladen mit anderem Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Mai 2008)

ich zitiere DamokIes





DamokIes schrieb:


> Handfläche trifft Stirn kritisch


he-he? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (17. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dürfte relativ leicht sein .)


----------



## Klunker (18. Mai 2008)

*funkelnde Augen bekomm* Secret of Mana     bin mir da ziemlich sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachrid (18. Mai 2008)

Secret of Mana 2
Und das nur aus Zufall, da ich mich überzeugen musste, dass es nicht der erste Teil ist...


----------



## Klunker (18. Mai 2008)

herje 1 oder 2^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (18. Mai 2008)

Ianvalor schrieb:


> Ultima 7 war noch geil... grad auch die Erweiterung "Serpent's Gate" *seufz* Brot backen, totale Handlungsfreiheit, tolle Handlung überhaupt...



Ich spiel gerade beide über die Dosbox, Ianvalor. Funktioniert einwandfrei und ich wage zu
behaupten: außer grafisch und technisch wurden die RPGs nicht mehr besser.

Was "damals" an Atmosphäre allein durch Dialoge und Handlung erzeugt wurde ist einfach
unglaublich.


----------



## Ianvalor (18. Mai 2008)

Da stimm ich dir vollkommen zu! Ok, Ultima Underworld waren auch klasse und stimmungsmässig standen beide den "normalen" Ultimas in nichts nach!


----------



## Siu (18. Mai 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Secret of Mana 2
> Und das nur aus Zufall, da ich mich überzeugen musste, dass es nicht der erste Teil ist...




Naja. SoM 2 ist richtig. Es gab diesen Titel zwar nie unter diesen Namen, da er Seiken Densetsu 3 ist, aber hier zulande stimmt SoM 2 wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also weiter machen Zachrid.


----------



## Theroas (19. Mai 2008)

_Zaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaachrid !_

Von den Underworlds hab ich nur den zweiten gespielt, weil der so schöne Parallelen zu U7 hatte.
Ich gebe zu, daß ich ohne Komplettlösung gescheitert wäre. Mein Englisch war damals auch noch
nicht das beste..


----------



## Ianvalor (19. Mai 2008)

Ich hab auch erst Teil 2 und später dann Teil 1 gespielt... beides aber klasse. Ok und gut, ich hatte auch beim 2. Teil die Lösung neben mir liegen (aus der PC Player *gotthabsieseelig*). War schon superkomplex und nicht einfach. Aber wenn man an die Grafikengine denkt... ok, nicht wirklich spektakulär für die heutige Zeit, aber damals die erste, die schiefe Ebenen und Kurven darstellen konnte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachrid (19. Mai 2008)

Pff... gebt einem alten Mann doch mal etwas Zeit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist nun wirklich einfach.


----------



## Dogar (20. Mai 2008)

Bloodomen 1 ? 

is jetz nur geraten


----------



## Theroas (20. Mai 2008)

Keine Ahnung. Bei Vampiren denke ich zwangsläufig nur an Castlevania..

Ianvalor, hast du zufällig noch alte PC Player Ausgaben? Alterbedingt hab ich die
erst ab '94 gekauft, ab und an les ich mal wieder eine und krieg mich nichtmehr.

Multimedia Leserbriefe 01/95 - auch ein Grund zur Freude, damals.


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2008)

ich rate ml blau rein… diablo I?
wegen der mana anzeige und der düsteren stimmung^^

oh ne… hab gerade gemerkt das ich vollkommen daneben lieg >.<


----------



## Zachrid (21. Mai 2008)

Richtig! Es ist "Blood Omen 1"
Oder "Legacy of Kain: Blood Omen"


----------



## Dogar (21. Mai 2008)

Was ? ich hab recht ? ? ? ... das geht doch nicht... 

aber aber ... ich hab nur geraten ....

Nun ... *schluck* dann ... werd ich mal einen weiteren Post machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Mai 2008)

Also Zak McKracken and the Alien Mindbenders ist es nicht^^


----------



## Ianvalor (21. Mai 2008)

Doch ich glaub schon... nur ist das so ne VGA-Remake-Variante...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Mai 2008)

Ianvalor schrieb:


> Doch ich glaub schon... nur ist das so ne VGA-Remake-Variante...



Soweit ich weiß gibt es davon kein Remake. Nur von Maniac Mansion.

Das hier dürfte der, meiner Meinung nach sehr dürftige, "Nachfolger" sein - Die neuen Abenteuer des Zak Mckracken.


P.S. Between Time and Space ist ja schon fertig. Hab ich totel verpasst. Jetzt heißt es erstmal knapp 2 Gb zum Runterladen zu bewegen.


----------



## Dogar (21. Mai 2008)

Thorrak is drann ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Mai 2008)

Gut, bin mal gespannt wer das hier kennt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Mai 2008)

Ich Liebe diese Japaner...
ein alter Capcom 2d scroller.. oder wars ein beat em up.. mist!.. ähhm, irgendwas mit cadillac and Trex?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Mai 2008)

This schrieb:


> Ich Liebe diese Japaner...
> ein alter Capcom 2d scroller.. oder wars ein beat em up.. mist!.. ähhm, irgendwas mit cadillac and Trex?



Ach, Mist. Das ging zu schnell.

Lass ich so gelten. Richtig heißt es Cadillacs and Dinosaurs.
Dafür hab ich damals unzählige Lire in den Automaten geschmissen.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Mai 2008)

argh, die dinos warens




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Mai 2008)

Hmm, der Grafik zu urteilen tippe ich auf einen Playstation 1 Titel. Da kenn ich mich leider gar nicht aus.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Mai 2008)

PS 1? nie im lebbe!


----------



## keksmowl (22. Mai 2008)

picman ode rwie das heißt auf der cube...


----------



## rEdiC (22. Mai 2008)

Ist das aufm Nintendo 64?


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. Mai 2008)

Sonic (bitte haut mich net ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Matty265 (23. Mai 2008)

gabs ein picman fürrn n64?


----------



## Dogar (26. Mai 2008)

hies das viech nich Pacman ?

oder is da nen unterschied ?


----------



## Hérault (26. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> Sonic (bitte haut mich net )
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/hit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (26. Mai 2008)

N64


----------



## Dogar (27. Mai 2008)

space Circus oder wie das hiess ?


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Mai 2008)

Also mir fällt bei diesem Bild echt nur Picmin ein...

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

ist das aus Banjo-Kazooie (oder wie man das auch schreibt)


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (27. Mai 2008)

alles falsch


banjoo war übrigens eins der besten Spiele aller zeiten


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (27. Mai 2008)

Digimon?


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (27. Mai 2008)

fail


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Mai 2008)

Vorschlag @ Sparta:

Lös auf oder gib die Fackel weiter. 6 tage sind mehr als genug.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (28. Mai 2008)

tatsächlich schon 6 Tage?

es ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer am schnellsten ein bild des nächsten Titels in diesen thread postet ist drann


----------



## Tan (28. Mai 2008)

soooo einfach....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (28. Mai 2008)

Siedler

mir egal wer weiter macht


----------



## rEdiC (28. Mai 2008)

Siedler II


----------



## Tan (28. Mai 2008)

joa, Siedler 2, ich denke, du bist


----------



## rEdiC (28. Mai 2008)

So


----------



## David (29. Mai 2008)

Das ist doch Delta Force 3 oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (29. Mai 2008)

Nein.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2008)

mahc mal grösseres bild Oo.. erkennt man ja fast nix schaut aus wie ne europa karte und links ist das meer dunkel Oo


----------



## Zachrid (29. Mai 2008)

Also nimm's mir nicht übel, aber es gibt -gefühlt- etwa eine Million mittelmäßiger 08/15-Shooter die so oder so in etwa aussehen (und zwei drittel davon fangen mit "Tom Clancy's ..." an ). Wie bitte soll man darauf kommen, wenn man das Spiel nicht vor kurzem noch gezockt hat und sich deshalb genau an das Hud erinnert?


----------



## Nevad (29. Mai 2008)

Eventuell eine Mod für Call of Duty 2? Die Waffe und das Fadenkreuz kommen mir sehr bekannt vor.


----------



## rEdiC (29. Mai 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Also nimm's mir nicht übel, aber es gibt -gefühlt- etwa eine Million mittelmäßiger 08/15-Shooter die so oder so in etwa aussehen (und zwei drittel davon fangen mit "Tom Clancy's ..." an ). Wie bitte soll man darauf kommen, wenn man das Spiel nicht vor kurzem noch gezockt hat und sich deshalb genau an das Hud erinnert?


Deshalb ist das auch ein Screenshot RÄTSEL, was ist der Sinn wenn jeder Spiele nimmt die man in 2 Sekunden erraten hat?
@Nevad: Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist noch ziemlich neu das Spiel und wir bereits für 5 Euro verkauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (31. Mai 2008)

Tipps?


----------



## K0l0ss (31. Mai 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Tipps?




Wie wärs mit nem größeren Bild?


----------



## Taras (31. Mai 2008)

Einfach auf das Bild klicken, und im Popup noch einmal auf das Bild klicken.


----------



## rEdiC (31. Mai 2008)

Ja draufklicken ist angesagt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tipp: Ist im November 2007 erschienen.


----------



## Ianvalor (4. Juni 2008)

Mal wieder ein neues Posting wäre angesagt oder? Neues Bild oder so, damit das Thema hier nicht einschläft und womöglich noch schimmelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (4. Juni 2008)

wow, kaum zu glauben den Thread gibt es ja immer noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

öhm, November 2007 ist doch Crysis erschienen ^^


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (5. Juni 2008)

Ich kenn das Game... aber komm net auf den Namen... hat drei Buchstaben, so als Abkürzung oder?
~.~
hm... ist das evtl Project I.G.I?

Edit: Evtl auch nicht, vom Veröffentlichungsdatum November 2007 kommts net hin...


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (5. Juni 2008)

Ich hab's:

Sniper - Art of Victory  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (9. Juni 2008)

mach mal wer ein neues Bild rein


----------



## rEdiC (9. Juni 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Ich hab's:
> 
> Sniper - Art of Victory
> 
> ...


Na Endlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (9. Juni 2008)

Es muss leider jemand anders ein neues Screenshot reinstellen, da ich ab morgen die ganze restliche Woche nicht da sein werde - und ich somit das Ratespiel nicht mitverfolgen kann.


----------



## Oonâgh (9. Juni 2008)

Na gut, dann übernehm ich mal:

[attachment=3268:bliblablubb.jpg]


Mal was neueres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (9. Juni 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Na gut, dann übernehm ich mal:
> 
> [attachment=3268:bliblablubb.jpg]
> 
> ...



Mafia?


----------



## Incontemtio (9. Juni 2008)

Spiel zu dem Film "Cars"?


----------



## Oonâgh (9. Juni 2008)

Sorry, war eben essen.
Beides nein. War aber ein recht großer Verkaufsschlager afaik.


----------



## Oonâgh (9. Juni 2008)

Nungut, vlt (vorerst ein) kurzer Tipp:

Es ist ein Rennspiel mit Storyline.


----------



## Rodney (9. Juni 2008)

Boah Shit wie hieß das denn...
Ich kenn das!!


----------



## Oonâgh (9. Juni 2008)

*grins* 

Ok, ich helf dir auf die Sprünge, die Autos sind eigentlich hauptsächlich andere....
Es gibt inzwischen drei Teile, das ist der zweite aus der Serie..
... Hmm will nicht zu viel sagen ^^


----------



## Topperharly (9. Juni 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> *grins*
> 
> Ok, ich helf dir auf die Sprünge, die Autos sind eigentlich hauptsächlich andere....
> Es gibt inzwischen drei Teile, das ist der zweite aus der Serie..
> ... Hmm will nicht zu viel sagen ^^




flatout 2?^^


----------



## Dogar (10. Juni 2008)

also ich weis das in GTA2 auch rennen waren ...

is es GTA 2 ?

aber da gibts ja schon mehrere Teile... nich nur 3...


----------



## Topperharly (10. Juni 2008)

Dogar schrieb:


> also ich weis das in GTA2 auch rennen waren ...
> 
> is es GTA 2 ?
> 
> aber da gibts ja schon mehrere Teile... nich nur 3...


 
gta2???? das wo man von oben draufgekuckt hat?^^ ne cih kenns auch aber ich komm net drauf... der wagen kommt mir sssooo bekannt vor....


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Juni 2008)

Ich würde auf Driver 2 tippen


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Oonâgh (10. Juni 2008)

GTA ist die Grafik nicht ansatzweise so "gut" ... Kommt auf dem Screen nicht ganz so raus, aber... Ok, im neuesten Teil vlt schon.

Picollo, meinst du dieses Driver http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Driver  ?

Wenn ja, dann muss ich wohl leider nein sagen.


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Juni 2008)

Jop das meinte ich...
Halt den 2. Tail davon^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Oonâgh (10. Juni 2008)

Mhh leider nicht. Ist ein pures Autorennspiel. Bei Driver hats afaik auch noch so Third-Person-Shooter Szenen, oder?


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Juni 2008)

Im 2. Glaub ich nicht. Das ist erst im dritten gekommen.

Aber ist es dann vll Burnout 2?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Oonâgh (10. Juni 2008)

Auch nicht, aber glaube schon etwas ähnlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mal n bischen gegoogelt. Es müsste dann ToCA Race Driver 2 sein. Von Codemasters
Die Minimap und der Tacho sind 1:1 das gleiche^^
Right?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Oonâgh (10. Juni 2008)

ToCa? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du nicht die Version von Mitte der 90er meinst.

Aber das Spiel ist DTM Race Driver 2 von Codemasters. 

DTM Race Driver 2 Cover

In gutem Glauben: Jaja.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 It's your turn!


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Juni 2008)

Jo ich meinte DTM Race Driver. Ich habs aber unter ToCA gefunden^^ (Google Link

Wer will darf das nächste Posten. Ich rate lieber. Außerdem bin ich bei Spielen nicht so bewandert^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (10. Juni 2008)

Hmm, ich schmeiß mal eins rein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (10. Juni 2008)

Da ich null Ahnung habe:

n third person shooter
Spielt in den USA
Ne nackte Frau als Spielfigur
Das Klima erinnert mich an irgendeinen Psychoschinken aus der Glotze...

Falsches bitte korrigieren^^


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (10. Juni 2008)

Oonâgh@10.06.08 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich null Ahnung habe:
> 
> n third person shooter
> Spielt in den USA
> ...



Zum 1.: Nööö! Immer diese Shooter-Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum 2.: Jupp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum 3.: Jein! Sie eine der Figuren um die es sich in diesem Spiel dreht aber nicht die Haupt-Spielfigur.
Zum 4.: Man kann es auch in den Bereich Psycho einordnen. =)


----------



## Oonâgh (10. Juni 2008)

Was hatn die dann da inner Hand? Schaut nach Knarre aus ..
Bin kein Shooter Spieler, war nur meine erste Assoziation. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (10. Juni 2008)

Fahrenheit?^^


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (10. Juni 2008)

@Oonâgh:

Ja, die Dame hat ne Waffe in der Hand aber dies lässt nicht immer automatisch auf einen Shooter schließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hierbei handelt es sich nämlich, man glaubt es kaum, um ein klassisches Point&Click Adventure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topperharly:

Leider falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"kleiner" Tip: Auch wenn es kein Shooter ist, ist das Thema Gewalt doch eines der Hauptthemen in diesem Spiel. =D


----------



## Topperharly (10. Juni 2008)

Point&Click  mit nackten frauen??? muhaha muhahahahah muhahahahahahaahhaah...öhm.... *pfeif*


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (10. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das is wirklich eins


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Juni 2008)

Overlock oder so irgendwie müsste das heißen oder?


Mfg Gabriel


P.S.: sollte ich wirklich recht haben: FFA


----------



## Topperharly (10. Juni 2008)

darum ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab mir vorgestellt wie die entwickler mit der maus auf der nackten frau rum klicken xDDDD


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

dieses spiel wo du einer frau helfen musst irgendwo rauzukommen und die kameras in dem unterirdischen verlies steuerst ich such das mal fix aus der Comp. Bild Spiele

edit: mist hab den namen nicht gefunden, aber dafür hentai sudoku Oo vll hol ich mir das mal


----------



## WestIce (10. Juni 2008)

Experience 112

würdest du pc action astatt ne billige computer bild spiele lesen dann wüsstest du es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (10. Juni 2008)

pcaction ftw^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (11. Juni 2008)

WestIce schrieb:


> Experience 112



Is des richtig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (11. Juni 2008)

Heyho!

Sorry, dass ich erst etz antworte aber war den ganzen Tag unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@picollo0071: RICHTIIIIIGGGGG, und das Feld gehört ihnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (12. Juni 2008)

Wie gesagt: Next Pic ist FFA


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (12. Juni 2008)

Bin mal so frei.

[attachment=3303:18824_full.jpg]

Kann ja nicht angehen dass Nachtschwärmer immer noch mehr Aufrufe hat als das hier...


----------



## se_BASTET (12. Juni 2008)

omg, was ist das denn...
gibts echt noch alte adventures die ich nicht kenne? o.O


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (12. Juni 2008)

Das ist doch Legend of Kyrandia?!? Aber welcher Teil weiß ich grad net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht der dritte?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (12. Juni 2008)

Lebkuchenmann25 schrieb:


> Das ist doch Legend of Kyrandia?!? Aber welcher Teil weiß ich grad net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Richtig, ist der dritte Teil. Malcolm's Revenge oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (12. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal ein Klassiker


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Juni 2008)

So langsam wird mir echt klar, was für ein derbster PC-Game Noob ich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Juni 2008)

Battle Realms, hab ich sogar mal gespielt...

Edit meint, dass es auch in der Adresse steht.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (12. Juni 2008)

WOOOOs? O.O  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, dann war das ja nicht sooo schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LUUUUrrooock, is your tuut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (17. Juni 2008)

Ich bin mal so frei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. Juni 2008)

Hmm, also Outrun ist es nicht. Und das wär das einzige in dem Stil das mir grad einfällt.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (18. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Outrun ist es nicht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pirxt (18. Juni 2008)

Der Look erinnert mich an "Lotus Esprit Turbo Challenge". Keine Ahnung, ob es da mehrere Teile gab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (18. Juni 2008)

Pirxt schrieb:


> Der Look erinnert mich an "Lotus Esprit Turbo Challenge".



Auch nicht...


----------



## chainsawKiller (19. Juni 2008)

das spiel kenn ich, war noch für dos...
aber der name fällt mir nich ein


----------



## Rexo (19. Juni 2008)

jetzt hangen wier schon 2 tage an dem bild xD 

jetzt ich mal

der vorlaufer von autobahnraser ?(kenne mich nicht mit rennspielen aus)


----------



## se_BASTET (19. Juni 2008)

Dann beende ich die Sache hier mal:

Ich kaufe ein "A" und löse auf "BOCKWURST" !


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. Juni 2008)

Hmm, es gibt laut Mobygames ein Spiel das Bratwurst heißt, aber Bockwurst?


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (19. Juni 2008)

chainsawKiller schrieb:


> das spiel kenn ich, war noch für dos...



Ne?

Ich geb mal nen Tip... is für SNES...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. Juni 2008)

Für SNES?

Gab es da auch noch Versionen für andere Plattformen?
Ich könnte nämlich schwören dass der Screenshot nicht vom Super Nintendo ist.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (19. Juni 2008)

Das Spiel gibts auch für den Sega Mega Drive, aber den Screen is vom SNES.


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Richtig, ist der dritte Teil. Malcolm's Revenge oder so ähnlich.



*schwelg* 

Ich weiß was auf dem aktuellen Screen ist *g* Ich hab nur seit ner Weile keine neuen Shots parat um weiter zu machen. :-B


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich weiß was auf dem aktuellen Screen ist *g*



Nach Durchwälzen eines Archiv glaub ich auch die Lösung zu wissen.

Ist es Top Gear 2?


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (20. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Nach Durchwälzen eines Archiv glaub ich auch die Lösung zu wissen.
> 
> Ist es Top Gear 2?



So ist es...

Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Juni 2008)

Ars_Mc_Ars schrieb:


> Dann mach mal weiter.



Jawohl!

[attachment=3401:979215753_00.gif]

Wie bei vielen Spielen hab ich davon glaub ich auch nur die Demo gespielt.


----------



## picollo0071 (20. Juni 2008)

Das müsste irgend ein Alien VS. Predator sein. Welcher: kA

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Juni 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Das müsste irgend ein Alien VS. Predator sein. Welcher: kA
> 
> Mfg Gabriel



Nope, sieht zwar so aus wie AvP (und das ist höchstwahrscheinlich auch gewollt), ist aber kein Teil dieser Franchise.


----------



## picollo0071 (20. Juni 2008)

Dachte ich mir nach einem Missglückten google versuch auch.. Das Interface passt einfach nicht..

Mal so: Von der Grafik her würde ich auf SNES oder PS1 Tippen. Da du aber von Demo sprichst, würde ich fast PC Tippen. Hilf mir da mal auf die Sprünge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (20. Juni 2008)

Evtl Contra oder Mutant Chronicles - Doom Troopers?


----------



## picollo0071 (20. Juni 2008)

Das Interface passt zu keinem der Beiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Juni 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Mal so: Von der Grafik her würde ich auf SNES oder PS1 Tippen. Da du aber von Demo sprichst, würde ich fast PC Tippen. Hilf mir da mal auf die Sprünge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, es ist ein PC-Spiel. (bei 99% der von mir geposteten Screenshots könnt ihr von PC ausgehen^^)
Gesteuert wurde mit der Maus (Schießen) und dem Keyboard (Bewegen).
Heute ist es wohl Freeware wie ich gerade erfahren habe.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Juni 2008)

Ok, noch ein paar Hilfen.

1996, beginnt mit einem A.


----------



## Ianvalor (20. Juni 2008)

Abyss? Oder so? Wenn richtig, darf wer anderes weiter machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Juni 2008)

Ianvalor schrieb:


> Abyss? Oder so? Wenn richtig, darf wer anderes weiter machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm, ne. Klingt zwar zwar ähnlich aber Abyss ist es nicht.


----------



## Ianvalor (20. Juni 2008)

Ha! Dann isses Abuse oder? Diese Maus + Tastatursteuerung war erst was gewöhnungsbedürftig... hatte ich mal in der DosBox ausprobiert gehabt...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Juni 2008)

Ianvalor schrieb:


> Ha! Dann isses *Abuse* oder? Diese Maus + Tastatursteuerung war erst was gewöhnungsbedürftig... hatte ich mal in der DosBox ausprobiert gehabt...



Jup


----------



## Ianvalor (20. Juni 2008)

Ok... wer anders darf weitermachen :-)


----------



## Salavora (20. Juni 2008)

Dann würd ich das gern mal machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Juni 2008)

Also das dürfte Commander Keen sein.

Edit: wenn Ianvalor auf Teil 3 setzt, dann sage ich, hmmm, Teil 5.


----------



## Ianvalor (20. Juni 2008)

Commander Keen... fraglich is nur noch der Teil... ich rate einfach mal: Teil 3? *g*


----------



## Salavora (21. Juni 2008)

Commander Keen stimmt und es war teil 5. (hatte erst Teil 6 im Kopf,hab aber nochmal nachgeschlagen)
Gratz also an Thorak


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Juni 2008)

Okidoki

[attachment=3413:Suck.jpg]

Easy


----------



## Death_Master (21. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Okidoki
> 
> [attachment=3413:Suck.jpg]
> 
> Easy



Das habe ich als Kind auf dem Gameboy gespielt, dass kenne ich!!
Aber der Name fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## Klunker (21. Juni 2008)

sieht für mich nicht aus ie gameboy müsste dann nämlich schon color gewesen sein und da war die auflösung deutlich besser  sieht aus wie aus den frühen 90ern  und für pc oder commodore oder sowas..moment commodore..wie hieß da ding nochmal?..ach egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Juni 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> sieht aus wie aus den frühen 90ern



Noch ein bissle weiter in der Zeit zurück. in den 90ern war CGA Grafik nicht mehr up-to-date.

Aber hier ein anderer Screenshot. Jetzt will ich die Antwort innerhalb von 5 Min haben.

[attachment=3420:963914625_00.gif]


----------



## the Huntress (21. Juni 2008)

Was zum Geier soll das sein?

Ich bin wirklich viel zu jung für sowas...

Können die nächsten Screenshots mal nicht so steinalte Games sein damit die junge Generation mitraten kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (21. Juni 2008)

block builder oder sowas oder blocks?^^


----------



## FruchTZwercH (21. Juni 2008)

das is dochma eindeutig sokobahn^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Juni 2008)

FruchTZwercH schrieb:


> das is dochma eindeutig sokoba(h)n^^



Yeiiihh!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du bist dran.


----------



## Klunker (21. Juni 2008)

lau google stimmt des nur anders geschrieben^^...naja en kumpel hat mal en handy da war en spiel drauf und das sah genauso aus..des hieß blocks^^


----------



## FruchTZwercH (21. Juni 2008)

ööhh wie jetz?! wollt eigentlich mal nur jff mitmachen^^
naja ma schaun, ich such ma was raus

soo jetz hab ich eins... viel spass beim rätseln^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps: auch wenn es keinen interessiert: sokoban hab ich früher immer wie blöde aufm 386er gespielt^^


----------



## WestIce (22. Juni 2008)

das erinnert mich an schiffe versänken


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Juni 2008)

FruchTZwercH schrieb:


> ööhh wie jetz?! wollt eigentlich mal nur jff mitmachen^^
> naja ma schaun, ich such ma was raus
> 
> soo jetz hab ich eins... viel spass beim rätseln^^
> ...


*Home World II*


----------



## FruchTZwercH (22. Juni 2008)

jou richtig!

its your turn


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Juni 2008)

Juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab das auch ne Weile gezockt.

Next:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eins von den Spielen, das mich auch Wochen an den Computer gefesselt hat.


----------



## the Huntress (22. Juni 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Juhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Knights of the old Republic (KotoR)


----------



## Black Muffin (22. Juni 2008)

the schrieb:


> Knights of the old Republic (KotoR)


Sollte stimmen


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Juni 2008)

the schrieb:


> Knights of the old Republic (KotoR)


Right. Das ging ja flott! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dachte es ist etwas schwierigier.

Du bist.


----------



## the Huntress (22. Juni 2008)

Oki dann mach ich mal weiter! 

Auch ein Klassiker, wobei der Nachfolger den ein anderer Entwickler gemacht hat, grottenschlecht war :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeder der gerne RPGs zockt müsste das kennen!


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Juni 2008)

Hm, schwierig ... Ich rat einfach mal: Ein "The Elder Scrolls"-Teil?


----------



## the Huntress (22. Juni 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hm, schwierig ... Ich rat einfach mal: Ein "The Elder Scrolls"-Teil?



Gaaaaaaaaaanz falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat auch etwas mit KotoR zutun...^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Juni 2008)

Das hab ich noch nie durchgespielt. Bin an den beiden Drachen kurz vor Schluss verzweifelt.
Aber wenn ich Thron des Bhaal durch habe werd ich mich wohl mal wieder daran versuchen (Vorausgesetzt ich finde die CD noch).

-> Neverwinter Nights.


----------



## WestIce (22. Juni 2008)

und wie er recht hat, das is nwn und zwar teil 1

DAMN!


----------



## the Huntress (22. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Das hab ich noch nie durchgespielt. Bin an den beiden Drachen kurz vor Schluss verzweifelt.
> Aber wenn ich Thron des Bhaal durch habe werd ich mich wohl mal wieder daran versuchen (Vorausgesetzt ich finde die CD noch).
> 
> -> Neverwinter Nights.



Richtig, du bist!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Juni 2008)

[attachment=3437:147878.jpeg]


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Juni 2008)

GTA VC? Driver?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (23. Juni 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Driver?



Korrekt.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. Juni 2008)

irgend ein Metal Gear würd ich mal Tippen


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Juni 2008)

Ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (24. Juni 2008)

Super Probotector


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Juni 2008)

Korrekt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (24. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. Juni 2008)

Hmm, genau der gleiche Screenshot war hier schonmal. Wenn ich mich nur erinnern könnte welches Spiel das war.

(Oder wurde es beim ersten Mal gar nicht aufgelöst?)


----------



## Ianvalor (24. Juni 2008)

Irgendwas von Apogee...  - oder?


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (24. Juni 2008)

Ianvalor schrieb:


> Irgendwas von Apogee...  - oder?



Nicht das ich wüsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Tipp: Wurde 1992 veröffentlicht.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Juni 2008)

Ich kenn's, ich kenn's ... Auch gezockt damals auf der Konsole ... Ich komm nur nicht drauf ... Hnnggh ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (29. Juni 2008)

/push


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (2. Juli 2008)

Damit der Thread nicht vollkommen in der Versenkung verschwindet:
Das Spiel heisst Bucky O Hare und gab für das NES.
Ihr seid dran.


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

So ich steig mal einfach so ein wenn ich darf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (2. Juli 2008)

Ist das evtl R-Type?


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

Nö


----------



## Wandor (2. Juli 2008)

Entschuldigt bitte die Störung,

Ich habe beim durchlesen der ersten 54 Seiten wieder die Lust an den alten MS-DOS Spielen entdeckt. 
wenn es dazu schon nen Beitrag gibt einfach löschen oder ne PM schreiben.

Nun Meine Frage:

Ich habe die Windows XP Multi Media Center Eddition.
Wo bekomme ich einen kostenlosen MS-DOS Emulator her?

Gruß,

Wandor


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

Wandor schrieb:


> Entschuldigt bitte die Störung,
> 
> Ich habe beim durchlesen der ersten 54 Seiten wieder die Lust an den alten MS-DOS Spielen entdeckt.
> wenn es dazu schon nen Beitrag gibt einfach löschen oder ne PM schreiben.
> ...



Google knows The Answer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Viel Spass beim Suchen


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. Juli 2008)

eindeutig Solar Striker


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> eindeutig Solar Striker



Jep thats right!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wandor (2. Juli 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> Google knows The Answer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



I.O.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. Juli 2008)

Bleiben wir doch beim Game boy.

[attachment=3575:k.jpg]

P.S. An die Frage von Wandor: DOSBox, dazu am besten noch Dfend.


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Juli 2008)

Dennis?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

Zum spiel keine Ahnung noch ein bisschen Suchen
Gruss


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. Juli 2008)

Tip: Captain N.


----------



## Deanne (2. Juli 2008)

Das ist aber nicht zufällig ne Uralt-Version von "Kid Icarus"?, oder? Musste bei dem Bogen so dran denken.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. Juli 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht zufällig ne Uralt-Version von "Kid Icarus"?, oder? Musste bei dem Bogen so dran denken.



Korrekt.


----------



## Deanne (2. Juli 2008)

Okay, weiter gehts.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (2. Juli 2008)

ist es vielleicht mana sword?


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Wenn dann Sword of Mana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Wäre der letzte Kampf, kann mich aber nicht an 4 Personen + das Schwert erinnern oO


----------



## Deanne (2. Juli 2008)

Succubie schrieb:


> ist es vielleicht mana sword?



Nope, das ist es nicht. Kein Handheld. Keen wäre auch eine gaaaaanz falsche Richtung.


----------



## Succubie (2. Juli 2008)

irgendein ff teil?


----------



## Deanne (2. Juli 2008)

Ein Teil der FF-Reihe ist es auch nicht, aber schon ein kleines bisschen näher dran.

Tipp: wurde auf der Playstation veröffentlicht.


----------



## Klunker (2. Juli 2008)

is des  Seiken Densetsu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja mal schauen


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (2. Juli 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Okay, weiter gehts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ding! Ding! Ding!

Das ist nicht zufällig SaGa Frontier2?


----------



## Klunker (2. Juli 2008)

laut google bilder stimmts^^  ..schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (3. Juli 2008)

Jap, Gnaba hat recht und ist damit dran.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (3. Juli 2008)

Sodele, ich hab hier mal etwas einfacheres:

[attachment=3589:r_tsel.jpg]

Einfach draufklicken, dann wird's größer - aber das wisst ihr ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

commander and conquer?


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juli 2008)

c&c hatte das Interface in jedem teil auf der rechten seite wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Ich würde eher auf Outworld tippen

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (3. Juli 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> commander and conquer?



Hehe, nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ich würde eher auf Outworld tippen
> 
> Mfg Gabriel



Leider auch nicht.


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

Dune??


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (3. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dune??



Doch nicht Dune! Dune spielt doch in einer Wüste und hat nicht soviel grün. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kleiner Tipp: Vor mmh...nem Jahr oder so, ist ein "inoffizieller" Nachfolger von diesem Spiel erschienen.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juli 2008)

Total Annihilation?

Denn der Nachfolger könnte Supreme Commander sein.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (3. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Total Annihilation?
> 
> Denn der Nachfolger könnte Supreme Commander sein.



Richtig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du bist wieder an der Reihe.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. Juli 2008)

[attachment=3601:941709431_00.jpg]


----------



## WestIce (4. Juli 2008)

das kenn ich

das is Super Nintendo 

ich hasse diese Ratespiele weil ich immer weiss was es ist aber der name nie rauskommen will...

wenns sowieso von grundauf falsch sein sollte, dann lasst mich in frieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (4. Juli 2008)

WestIce schrieb:


> das is Super Nintendo



Nope. Ist erschienen für Amiga, Dos und Sega CD.


----------



## PseudoPsycho (4. Juli 2008)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Benelth a Steel Sky...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (4. Juli 2008)

PseudoPsycho schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an Benelth a Steel Sky...


Ne, isses auch nicht.

Ultimativer Tip.

Auf den letzten Seiten wurde das Spiel genannt, obwohl damit eigentlich der"Nachfolger" gemeint war.


----------



## Knochengott (5. Juli 2008)

hab absolut keinen plan   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auf grund deines tips sag ich mal:  Abyss


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. Juli 2008)

Knochengott schrieb:


> hab absolut keinen plan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne, das auch nicht.
Du gehst zuweit zurück. Es liegt viel näher.
Der "Nachfolger" läutete damals den Beginn einer neuen Genres ein.


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

kp^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. Juli 2008)

Hmm, mehr Tips kann ich nicht geben. Deswegen löse ich auf.
Das war Dune.


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Hmm, mehr Tips kann ich nicht geben. Deswegen löse ich auf.
> Das war Dune.


Argh ich hab nur Dune2000 gespielt. Also die Neuauflage. xD


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. Juli 2008)

PseudoPsycho schrieb:


> Argh ich hab nur Dune2000 gespielt. Also die Neuauflage. xD


Dune 2000 war ja auch die Neuauflage von Dune *2*. Dune (1) ist eine Mischung aus Adventure und Strategie.
(Und mir persönlich hat es mehr Spaß gemacht als Dune 2)


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Dune 2000 war ja auch die Neuauflage von Dune *2*. Dune (1) ist eine Mischung aus Adventure und Strategie.
> (Und mir persönlich hat es mehr Spaß gemacht als Dune 2)


Jaah is mir Latte. Darf ich dann mal eifnach weitermachen?^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. Juli 2008)

PseudoPsycho schrieb:


> Jaah is mir Latte. Darf ich dann mal eifnach weitermachen?^^


Wenn du willst gerne.


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

Ok danke^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoff mal das haben auch alle hier gespielt, wenn nicht sollten sies nachholen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Juli 2008)

PseudoPsycho schrieb:


> Ok danke^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hat was von Dungeon Keeper...


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

Dungeon Keeper is richtig^^


----------



## Ianvalor (6. Juli 2008)

Is das nicht schon Dungeon Keeper 2?


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (8. Juli 2008)

LoL-Troll hat uns vergessen! Ich will endlich ein neues Screenshot zum rätseln!


----------



## Nodon (8. Juli 2008)

Hier mal was von mir. Schön alt aber kult!:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

wenn er bis  morgen net gepostet hat macht einfach jmd anders^^

----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Schneller hoeher weiter
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

Ballerburg??


----------



## Nodon (8. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ballerburg??



Röchtög!


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich früher auch sehr gerne gezoggt^^

Sry musste es nochmal raus nehmen da der Titel im Screen zu lesen war^^

Habs jetzt mal schnell geschwärzt^^


----------



## Oonâgh (8. Juli 2008)

Fehlt was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Fehlt was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


immer mit der ruhe .. alte rman keen d-zug  erklärung siehe oben^^

----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Mein Stern (Radio Version)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Nodon (8. Juli 2008)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an "James Pond" aber das ist es nicht. Also ich habe keine Ahnung!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Juli 2008)

Kenn ich, allerdings auch nur weil das oder ein Teil der Serie mal bei Zero Punctuation als "best game ever invented" bezeichnet wurde^^


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

falsch^^


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

ahh lol.................. thorrak dann sags auch^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Juli 2008)

Ok, den genauen Titel kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen, aber auf jeden Fall kommt "Dizzy" vor.


----------



## Nodon (8. Juli 2008)

Dizzy Arcarde Adventure!


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

jaa lassen wir gelten thorrak du bist^^ es ist dizzy 2^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Juli 2008)

Zero Punctuation
3:45^^

Ich geb mal ffa.


----------



## Oonâgh (8. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Falscher Thread^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Juli 2008)

RTL Bowling 2008?

Falscher Thread^^


----------



## Oonâgh (8. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Falscher Thread^^




Scheisse >_>


----------



## Oonâgh (8. Juli 2008)

Egal, hier mach ich auch mit .. so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (8. Juli 2008)

Wormux


----------



## Oonâgh (8. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Wormux



Jep .. Sorry, war grad essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The stage is yours *lol*


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (10. Juli 2008)

Na, ich setz mal was neues rein, wenn sonst niemand was macht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß beim Raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Juli 2008)

metin?


----------



## d2wap (10. Juli 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> metin?



Die Namen erinnern mcih an Dungeons and Dragons ^^


----------



## Nodon (10. Juli 2008)

Auf jeden Fall muss es was mit Samurai und so zu tun haben...


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (10. Juli 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> metin?



Nein.



Nodon schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall muss es was mit Samurai und so zu tun haben...



Mmmh, könnte man zwar meinen wegen der Rüstung, aber das war nur eine der vielen Rüstungen, die man im Laufe des Spiels bekam.


----------



## PseudoPsycho (11. Juli 2008)

d2wap schrieb:


> Die Namen erinnern mcih an Dungeons and Dragons ^^


Kein D&D Spiel hatte das Rüstungfenster mit im Bildschirm. Die waren immer in extra-Menüs. Glaub mir ich hab sie alle gespielt.^^


Der Screen sagt mir ansonsten aber garnichts. o.O


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Juli 2008)

Ist das vll einer der Might and Magic teile?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (11. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ist das vll einer der Might and Magic teile?
> 
> Mfg Gabriel



Auch kein Might&Magic Teil. 
Hmm...kann ja nicht sein, dass das keiner kennt!

Okay, ein kleiner-großer Tipp: Der Publisher von diesem (Action-)Rollenspiel war Eidos.


----------



## grimmjow (11. Juli 2008)

Eidos.. Revenant?

Bin mir nicht sicher.. Falls es richtig sein sollte, kann wer anders weitermachen, muss duschen. xD


----------



## Asoriel (11. Juli 2008)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Eidos.. Revenant?



Ja, ist 100% richtig

ich setz einfach mal auf deinen Wunsch nen neuen Screen rein, ich denk das sollten die meisten von euch kennen =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (11. Juli 2008)

Warcraft??


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (11. Juli 2008)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Eidos.. Revenant?
> 
> Bin mir nicht sicher.. Falls es richtig sein sollte, kann wer anders weitermachen, muss duschen. xD



Ja, war richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dracun schrieb:


> Warcraft??



Um genau zu sein: Warcraft 2. 
Aber du kannst das neue Screenshot stellen, hast ja das richtige gemeint. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Juli 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein: Warcraft 2.



Japp, stimmt


----------



## Nodon (11. Juli 2008)

Hier mal eins von mir, für zwischendurch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shardy (12. Juli 2008)

das sagt mir mal gar nichts


----------



## PiGrimar (12. Juli 2008)

Nodon schrieb:


> Hier mal eins von mir, für zwischendurch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Mission Elevator* 1985


----------



## Dracun (12. Juli 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Japp, stimmt




lol des war einfach nur absolut mega dumm geraten^^

naja ihr habt ja schon weiter gemacht^^


----------



## Nodon (14. Juli 2008)

Mission Elevator stimmt!


----------



## Yuukami (15. Juli 2008)

old school games ftw boa



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sollte man kennen


----------



## the Huntress (15. Juli 2008)

Monkey Island, ganz klar.

Fragt mich nicht welcher Teil ich schätze einfach mal der Erste. Ich habe es nie gespielt aber viel von gehört. Muss ich bald mal nachholen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Übrigens kann jemand anders für mich ein Screenshot posten, denn ich bin nun im Bettchen. *g*


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

da nix kommt mach ich mal ganz frech




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Juli 2008)

Das ist auf jeden fall ein Dune teil.
Das sagt mir der Name des Panzer "Ordos Tank"^^


Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: Ich sag mal Dune II


----------



## Yadiz (15. Juli 2008)

Joa, das ist Dune2. 

Brauche dringend wieder die Sandwürmer - die waren lustig :>


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Juli 2008)

Nach der Bestätigung FFA.
Bin kein Spielekenner^^

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Jegan (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte einfach sein für kenner.


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Juli 2008)

Das müsste Metal Gear solid am Game boy sein oder?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Jegan (15. Juli 2008)

Hmm, war wohl zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Richtig.


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Juli 2008)

Darfst noch mal^^
Wenn du nicht willst, FFA


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Jegan (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann mach ich halt nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In der hoffnung, dass das schwerer ist.


----------



## Nodon (15. Juli 2008)

Iceclimber!

Kleiner Tipp: Nicht das Original Bild mit dem Namen im Link verlinken!!! ;-)


----------



## iReap (15. Juli 2008)

öhm wenn du nicht weiter machst, mach ich es halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aus wlechem Spiel stammt dieser Screenshot?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(ignorier mich, wenn jemand anderes schneller war, oder Nodon noch auf der suche nach einem Screen ist)


----------



## Zez (15. Juli 2008)

Total Annihilation?
Wenn ja ffa


----------



## Traka (15. Juli 2008)

Hoffe Zez Antwort ist richtig...und hab sie richtig verstanden das wer anderes weiter machen darf...

Dann mach ich mal (falls nicht, sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Hab auch extra ein einfaches genommen^^

[attachment=3747:imgs.jpg]


----------



## iReap (15. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Total Annihilation?
> Wenn ja ffa



Absolut richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habs gerade in meinem Schrank gefunden *Staub von der CD-Hülle runterpust*

Das neue sagt mir nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (17. Juli 2008)

Push it....kann doch nicht sein, dass das wirklich keiner kennt?!


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

Fifa 1900 ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. Juli 2008)

Irgendein Bundesliga Manager?


----------



## the Huntress (18. Juli 2008)

Sind weitere Tipps ausverkauft? Ich kann damit sowieso nichts anfangen. War nicht meine Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (18. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Irgendein Bundesliga Manager?


Kann man glaube ich gelten lassen^^ Ist der "Bundesliga Manager - Hattrick" ....hätte gedacht das ist bekannter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Release war im August 1997  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (18. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




vtl erkennen es ein paar mit diesen Bildern? Da es meines Wissens eine Version gab, in der man die Spiele nicht wie bei meinem Rate-Screenshot sehen konnte und außerdem musste man das ja extra anschalten... nunja egal - weiter im Text  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (18. Juli 2008)

ich kannte es, war nur nich on *ärger*


----------



## the Huntress (19. Juli 2008)

Wenn keiner mehr was postet, dann werde ich weitermachen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Falls der Gewinner vom letzten Screen doch noch weitermacht, dann ignoriert mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

Fable


----------



## Shardy (19. Juli 2008)

würd ich auch sagen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (20. Juli 2008)

Interessante Methode: Die Antwort des rechtmässigen "Gewinners" abnicken und dann einfach selber weitermachen... Dreistigkeit siegt, oder? ^^


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

also FFA oder nicht? XD


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

so ratet mal schön


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

das spiel übrigens war knights of honour


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (20. Juli 2008)

day of the tentacle (maniac manson II)


----------



## chopi (20. Juli 2008)

ich glaube,das wäre so das 2 spiel,das ich erraten hätte >_>


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (20. Juli 2008)

@chopi dann mach du eins, hab grad nix parat


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

so muss das sein und nicht einfach wegnehmen


----------



## drummen (24. Juli 2008)

Da hier scheinbar keiner ein neues Bild posten will :O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

hab keine ahnung wie wärs mal mit einen kleinen tip?


----------



## drummen (24. Juli 2008)

Hat ein Spielprinzip wie heroes of might an magic.


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

Ein Age of Wonders teil?

einfach mal so geraten


----------



## drummen (24. Juli 2008)

Nope. Das Spiel hat nur 2 Teile und das dritte ist gerade in der Mache. Ist teil 1 :>


----------



## Black Muffin (24. Juli 2008)

"2°°° kleine K°b°ld3"


----------



## drummen (24. Juli 2008)

Black schrieb:


> "2°°° kleine K°b°ld3"



Was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## -PuRity- (18. September 2008)

Ich hoffe es stört keinen wenn ich diesen alten Schinken wieder ausgrabe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Hoffe die Luft ist nicht raus und er kann sich wieder etablieren ;>.

Ich fang einfach nochmal ins Blaue hinein an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (18. September 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erinnert mich an BlueBytes "Extreme Assault".


----------



## mookuh (5. Oktober 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es stört keinen wenn ich diesen alten Schinken wieder ausgrabe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm hab grad mal gar kein schimmer was das sein soll


----------



## S.E.Lain (5. Oktober 2008)

@drummen das ist doch Disciples nicht wahr? ^^


----------



## EspCap (5. Oktober 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es stört keinen wenn ich diesen alten Schinken wieder ausgrabe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Enemy Engaged: Comanche vs. Hokum vielleicht?


----------



## Happening (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich nehme mal an, PuRity wird hier nicht mehr posten, wenn man bedenkt, dass er das Bild am 18.9 reingestellt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von daher: FFA für nen neuen Screenshot


----------



## Happening (6. Oktober 2008)

Double post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gigafabi (6. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ein Screen


----------



## Thraslon (6. Oktober 2008)

Gigafabi schrieb:


> Hier ein Screen


Was is das denn wieder fürn altes Spielchen? :>
Sowie das aussieht könnten die älter sein als der Computer selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nee, hmm kenn ich nich, zu schwierig, will ich nich!

Tante Edith meinte ich sollte mal Bibi Bolcksberg versuchen, ich hab ihr gesagt das es das nicht sein wird aber ihr kennt sie ja...


----------



## rEdiC (6. Oktober 2008)

Gigafabi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Creatures


----------



## Maladin (4. Mai 2009)

*hust* hier muss mal entstaubt werden *wedel*

Ich habe den Thread nach dem Titel dieses Spieles durchsucht und gehe mal davon aus das dieses Spiel hier noch nicht gefragt war oder gelöst wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dank eines Meldung habe ich diesen Thread ins Spieleforum verschoben und hoffe auch das er nicht wieder im Nirvana verschwindet.

/wink maladin


----------



## Gizmondo (4. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> *hust* hier muss mal entstaubt werden *wedel*
> 
> Ich habe den Thread nach dem Titel dieses Spieles durchsucht und gehe mal davon aus das dieses Spiel hier noch nicht gefragt war oder gelöst wurde.
> 
> ...




Dune?


----------



## Maladin (4. Mai 2009)

Gizmondo schrieb:


> Dune?



Nein .. Dune ist es nicht. Es ist vom Szenario mit einem aktuellen Spiel von Bethesda zu vergleichen.

Weiterraten bitte :>

/wink maladin


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

Need Tipp^^


----------



## Stancer (5. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> *hust* hier muss mal entstaubt werden *wedel*
> 
> Ich habe den Thread nach dem Titel dieses Spieles durchsucht und gehe mal davon aus das dieses Spiel hier noch nicht gefragt war oder gelöst wurde.
> 
> ...



Burntime .... geniales Spiel


Ok hier mal noch ein Retro Spiel aber macht heute noch fun :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rappi (10. Juni 2009)

Tipp?


----------



## Davatar (16. Juni 2009)

Micro Machines?


----------



## chopi (8. Juli 2009)

Auflösen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (8. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte ja Autobahn Raser gesagt, aber ich bezweifle, dass es da so einen alten Teil gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Pogolinus (25. August 2009)

da schon seid gut 1.5monate nichts mehr gepostet wurde mach ich mal mit was neum weiter.


----------



## picollo0071 (25. August 2009)

Sieht nach Jumpgate Evolution aus


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Pogolinus (25. August 2009)

nein leider falsch das game ist schon ne ganze weile aufm markt ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (25. August 2009)

Dann würde ich auf Eve Online tippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Pogolinus (25. August 2009)

bingo ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (25. August 2009)

Die beiden Spiele sehen halt gleich aus (zumindest wenn man keines der beiden jemals gespielt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

FFA


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2009)

Was ganz Einfaches:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. August 2009)

Dungeon Keeper.

FFA


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2009)

Dungeon Keeper 2 um genau zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok hier mal was Schweres:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (25. August 2009)

Also bei der Hälfte der Spiele die hier gepostet werden, würde ich daruaf tippen, dass die noch auf Lochkarten waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das da oben gehört dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2009)

Ne, das kam auf ner CD raus, müsste so um 1995 rum gewesen sein.


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

So bevor ich geh lös ich noch kurz auf. Es handelt sich um "Magic Carpet 2" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FFA


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Ist eig. ziemlich unbekannt.
Kleiner Tipp: Die meisten die des spielen sind Polen oder Brasilianer.
Hat keiner ne Idee?
So nächster Tipp: Es ist ein F2P MMORPG
Es hat 5 Buchstaben _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (4. September 2009)

Google sagt "Tibia"



FFA oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. September 2009)

Ja, is richtig... Dass des keiner gekannt hat mhh, naja^^.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. November 2009)

Warum hat hier solange keiner gepostet?
Ist aber FFA oder?Naja dann post ich einfach was. Nicht zu schwer damit es hier vielleicht wieder weitergeht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2009)

Final Fantasy.... VI ja VI müsste es sein...


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. November 2009)

Richtig


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wahrscheinlich zu einfach ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. November 2009)

Blood Omen wa^^?
mir will aber net einfallen welcher teil


FFA ich hab grad nix gutes^^


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Bei dem Game bekomme ich immer wutausbruche ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## MasterXoX (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bei dem Game bekomme ich immer wutausbruche ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



öööhm....ka xD


----------



## TheEwanie (7. November 2009)

minesweeper?


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Nein _


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

_/push und n Tipp

Das game hat mit nem character aus  DIe Fantastichen 4 zu tuen _


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

Das sieht selbst für mich noch zu alt aus ^^ Ist das CGA-Grafik? Lief das aufm C64?


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

_Ist n Nes Game sonst dauetr es ewig ^^ _


----------



## Meriane (9. November 2009)

Silver Surfer aufm Nes ^^

Wenn richtig FFA


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

_Jo is richtig ^^_


----------

